# What is the BEST PC game EVER????



## chain_metal

....----:::: THE BEST PC GAME EVER :::::-----.....
Hey, the time has come to stand up for what you think is the best PC game ever!
But we all know that its GTA SA!!! I mean come on you can do anything in that game!


----------



## Super-D-38

Postal 2... 
Half life 2 is good.

GTA 3, Vice City, and San Andreas..


----------



## chain_metal

No don't tell me whats good just your top fav!!!


----------



## cheese

Well, i would have to say..

Warcraft 3


----------



## chain_metal

Ohhh, warcraft is soooooo addicting!


----------



## Super-D-38

Top fav. was Postal 2. That's why it was first. Then I got to thinking of other Fav's..

Mostly Postal 2, just for the amount of killing in it.. Everything dies. Cats, Dogs, People, and even Elephants.. The expansion, you could kill cows too.. With a sledge hammer no less.. 

Ah, the aggression that game let out. 
http://www.gopostal.com/


----------



## Methost

I vote EverQuest. I don't play it anymore, but for 4 years strong it was always on my PC. It also changed a whole genre or games.


----------



## kainy

Starcraft, followed by guild wars


----------



## chain_metal

Postal 2 looks kewl!!! Im gunna get!!!


----------



## chain_metal

my computer cant handel GTA SA... Its my fav and i cant even play it...


----------



## Tomtheman70

I'm going to be the wierd one and say my favorite.


Sim Tower. Whoo hoo, I can plug endless amounts of hours onto that game.


----------



## Tacocaster

The Commander Keen series.


----------



## chain_metal

Ahh the sims is unlimited!!! You can spend your life in there ROCK ON MAXIS!!!!


----------



## chain_metal

PC games are great, but a big part of PC gaming is the PC, so what kind of PC do you all have?


----------



## eddie5659

Battlefield 2 for me, close second is Call of Duty United Offensive 


Oh, and Horace Goes Skiing on the Spectrum 48K 

eddie


----------



## Super-D-38

PC specs........ 
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## chain_metal

do you have a CD drive?


----------



## Tomtheman70

chain_metal said:


> PC games are great, but a big part of PC gaming is the PC, so what kind of PC do you all have?


Custom PC. Asus P4C800 deluxe MOBO, 128 mb Radeon 9800 Pro Video card, 7.1 compatiable Creative Labs Soundblaster, Creative Labs 2.1 speaker system, 2.6 gzh hyperthreading P4, 80 gig HD, 54x DVD+/- R/RW / CD-rom drive, Lame case, and to top it all off; a 3.5 inch floppy drive


----------



## mshabsovich

i love half life 2. the plot as amazing!


----------



## Super-D-38

chain_metal said:


> do you have a CD drive?


Yes and No... I have 2 DVD drives..
Like it says, DVD Rom, and a 12X DVD burner.


----------



## foofyter

Half-Life for me. I'll never forget thinking that I had just started to figure the aliens out when the SWAT team came in to wipe EVERYTHING out, including me! I just loved throwing a grenade into a room, knowing there were SWAT guys in there, to hear a radio-garbled "OH SH--!" That game rocked my world so bad. And then of course the sequel was great too.


----------



## Skivvywaver

******* Rampage was probably the most fun. Shoot'em, blow'em up with dynamite, crossbow, etc. I used to kill and laugh for hours before XP. I downloaded the cusspack so I would get cussed out while I killed them 

The game made no sense but man was it fun. I play quite a few now. I can't say I have a favorite. If I did have it most likely won't work on Windows Vista anyway.  I have to say I like the NFS series of games though.


----------



## Senryi

Right now my most Fav PC game is Delta Force: Black Hawk Down. but a few days ago i was at a friend's house when he was playin Battle Field 2.... That game rox my sox... Thats why i am saving up to buy it... But aside from shooter genre i like Final Fantasy XI. It may be on the PS2 but its really meant for the PC. All MMORPGs are like that.


----------



## TheGodFather

I like LOTR: The Battle for Middle-Earth. Especially after using a mod that increases the pop cap.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Battlefield 2


----------



## imweasel

I would have to say:

Dungeon. Apple IIc. Stick figure rpg. First one ever.

Half-life. FPS.

UO. MMOG.

Empire Earth. RTS.

NWN. Very awesome rpg.


----------



## Super-D-38

First game I ever played was "Oregon Trail" on one of those little Macs...
Grade school days..... It was fun just to play a game in school!!

Jr. High we got graded on how well we played "Sim City", yes the first one, again on those little Mac things.. 

AH, Games for grades... why did that stop?.. Oh well.


----------



## TSGTSP

chain_metal said:


> ....----:::: THE BEST PC GAME EVER :::::-----.....
> Hey, the time has come to stand up for what you think is the best PC game ever!
> But we all know that its GTA SA!!! I mean come on you can do anything in that game!


Really? Can you take a dump then throw it at some one in that game? No? Then you lied... YOU LIED!!!

Just kidding, I'm sure that game's great... Selling drugs, killing people, boosting cars, prostitution... All the things we aspire in life eh?


----------



## Soiled

i didnt know how to get them old dirty rusty cars all cleaned up... judging from that screen shot theres a car wash somewhere.... TELL ME !!! could you grab a screen of your map and circle the thing plz?


anyway... best game ever of all time... Nascar Racing 2003 Season, it doesnt matter what new stuff comes out, i always end up returning full time to the best Nascar Sim ever.!!!


----------



## Super-D-38

One is here:
Also a tag on top of it...
If you want more help please post in the "Random GTA San Andreas Rock's thread"..


----------



## jp1203

I agree with chain_metal

The Sims is my favorite!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I agree with super_D

oregon trail was the first game i actually got good at, fun to play a game at school. cept i kept dying of tyhoid or somtin.


----------



## Stealth3

Operation Flashpoint

You have the freedom to do anything you want in that game


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I thought thats what SA is for, do whatever u want.


----------



## HenryVI

Yeah Oregon Trail was the bomb!!

But my fave is Age of Empires 2, and the expansion. I played that durned game for hours on end back before I had the internet on this computer.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I like Starcraft alot more than the AoE. I have both games + their expansions.


----------



## TheGodFather

You Don't Know Jack! I used to play that game all the time.


----------



## dragjack

Wolfenstein Enemy Territory! It rocks and it's free!!
Half Life 1 & 2 (with all expansion packs)
Dreams To Reality (old but very good by CRYO GAMES)
The Thief series (esp the first 2)
Splinter Cell series 
RING of Nibelungen (by CRYO again)
Return To Castle Wolfenstein
Medal Of Honour
Call Of Duty
the Need For Speed series (including Underground1&2)
Far Cry
Mafia
Deus X


----------



## bobcoolos

Currently BattleField 2.

Specs.......
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I can't stand enemy territory, too much for me thats what bf2 is for


----------



## Micyru

I like the Hitman series.......


----------



## Micyru

Of course Unreal Tournament was/is my favorite.....


----------



## UNE

EVE- online very good

Z. BTW does anyone know where to get cuss pack for Z (first Z)

Call of Duty UO MP :up:

Guild Wars

Fallout 1 and 2.


----------



## Jones

Call of Duty, original and UO
Medal of Honor, incl. Spearhead and Breakthrough
BF 1942, Road to Rome, Secret Weapons

What can I say, I should've been born in 1920...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Jones, get Desert Combat for BF1942.


----------



## Jones

Is Desert Combat really that good? I've heard that alot of the mods out there are pretty lame, and don't add much to the overall game. Since I mainly play single-player, I'm not into all the super multiplayer functions.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Desert Combat made BF1942 playable again. I is it's own game. Most servers for BF42 are for the DC mod. It is sooooo goood!


----------



## MahaGamer

My Favorite has to be Medal of Honor Allied Assault, considering i have all the details jacked up and playing at 1280/1024. secon has to be BF2, but i don't have it yet... :-/
just the demo. my pc is...
Gigabyte NForce3 motherboard
AMD athalon 64 3200+
1 gig of kingston DDR ram
NVidia GeForce 5200 128 mb
19" IBM tube monitor


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Won't be able to play BF2 with that gcard. not good enough, dont plan on jackin settings up lol for that game unless u got a nice card.


----------



## MahaGamer

yeah i know...  but i don't mind low detail, as long as i get good frames fer second. i am getting a new card, a NvIdia GeForce fx 5500 256mb. will this card let me play smoothly with some detail? anybody?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

No, 5500 is minimum requirements says the community.

If u can't spend over $200 get the $160 Radeon 9800 Pro 256 mb. Or if u are pci-e get a 6600GT or x700.


----------



## Jones

MaHa, you've already got a 5200, and you want to upgrade to a 5500? If I were you, I'd save up a bit more coin and make a bigger jump. I doubt you'll get the increase in performance you'd want out of a new card if you only went to a 5500.


----------



## arsohn

Best Game ever, any of the lucas arts text/point and click adventures

Monkey Island
Loom
Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
The Day of the Tentacle
Full Throttle

Also from Sierra

Goblins, Goblins 2, and Goblins 3

These games looked great, the sound was good, and you could spend hours playing on them.

However I must say the best game I'm playing currently is Sim City 4 and the best all time game I think is Return to Castle Wolfenstien, that finally brought in a more realistic multiplayer objective mode, for those not in to the Unreal games, and then BF1942 completely changed the genre entirely, being able to hop into a vehicle, whether it be a bicycle, bomber, jeep, atc. was amazing, never forget playing the Battle of Britian map, nothing like being in a german troop plane and parachuting down and hoping into a tank with 9 other guys on your side, amazing. I just wish FarCry took off beter than it did great SP mode, but no one plays online anymore  

And for any original half life fans out there you should try the species mod, that is the best mod ever made for a game, yep even beats out Desert Combat mod!


----------



## Flyt17

Unreal is THE best, or my favorite... cant wait for 2007...


----------



## loony_taz00

Defiantly warcraft 3


----------



## WindowsXp

My favorites are

1. Diablo 2 Lod
2. Warcraft 3
3. Medieval Total War


----------



## Soiled

*SimFarm...* i remember playing the hell out of that thing and eventaully having enough money to make my whole farm Orange Crops that where all totaly lined up evenly from the top to bottom (or north to south i guess).

only had one farm like that, all the others actually looked real. 

hot dam, they should 3d that game up and put out SIMFarm 3D or somthin, id buy that.

EDIT: is there some website that offers up the retro games for use on the new XP OS? them old games gotta be free by now but who do ya trust?


----------



## chain_metal

Is that like harvest moon or somthing?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL, no mod beats Desert Combat, except maybe CS original for the old half-life. but not in my personal opinion, just what everyone seems to say. DC definetely wins.


----------



## HenryVI

arsohn!!!! 
I forgot about Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis!!!! That is my all time favorite game!!!!! 

I had to play it on my uncle's Win 95 b-cuz my Win3.1 sucked for it.


----------



## Cid2

cheese said:


> Well, i would have to say..
> 
> Warcraft 3


Yaay! Warcraft III rules!!

Anyways, what's your username on Warcraft III? PM me, post here, or talk on AIM.

~Cid2


----------



## HenryVI

I hate WC3!

I build one guy and the enemy is already fixing to attack me, like 2 seconds away from it


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Learn how2 defend a rush, the danger is even more in Starcraft, which I find blizzard did a much better job than WC3


----------



## chain_metal

neon says CS original for the old half-life. whats that?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

CounterStrike CZ etc very good mod for a good game.


----------



## cheese

I never got really into starcraft, because when i got it, it was out for years before and i was a loser  Go Zerg!

I play FrozenThrone, and my name is: EH-Stevo on west.

With school starting i wont be on nowhere near as much..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL well I was a noobie when I started too, thats why you have to join a clan so that you don't get owned every game, and playing single player helps alot. But I only started about one year after the game was made and not like 5 or sometin.


----------



## aewarnick

Quest For Glory


----------



## Soiled

chain_metal said:


> Is that like harvest moon or somthing?


not sure i never played Havest moon, this was just a farm simulator... plant crops, sell crops, natural disasters, buy animals, sell animals.


----------



## Doh

Sperm from space gets my vote. In it, the little blocks are dropping from the top of the screen towards your little sister ( standing on her head ) at the bottom of the screen, who will get knocked up if you don't get to them first


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Odd/funny.


----------



## loony_taz00

Sim farm was great


----------



## chain_metal

Whats the bast game thats new?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Battlefield 2.


----------



## HenryVI

when it comes out...

Star Wars Battlefront 2.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL yah right, BF2 will always be Battlefield 2.


----------



## Sidious66

world of warcraft, all the way
best mmorpg there is

it's very accessible and easy to learn
unlike most other mmorpg's


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Wonderful game but too expensive for me, which is the only bad thing about it.


----------



## arsohn

HenryVI said:


> arsohn!!!!
> I forgot about Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis!!!! That is my all time favorite game!!!!!
> 
> I had to play it on my uncle's Win 95 b-cuz my Win3.1 sucked for it.


Yeah that game was great, especially how the game started out, you can still find it out on some websites, although i'm not sure if they're legit or not, and I can't offer any advice on that subject matter  but i still have my original copy and can still play it through a ms-dos emu on my winxp, pure retro glory, i do know that if you type in retro pc games in google, you can get a bunch of sites that offer free shareware versions of older games, and some are even full-version and completely legal!!!! Nothing better then free and legal!!!


----------



## arsohn

Speaking of old games, does anyone remember the Harry Halloween adventures? Those were really interesting, being able to type in just about anything and it was hillarious if you entered something in that was "inappropriate" and see how the computer responded. Also does anyone remember the Jill the Adventurer games, i loved the old games how they were setup, like the original Castle Wolfenstien, instead of levels they were "episodes" and they had a little description preview of the different episodes teasing you if you were the unlucky kid who was just running the shareware version of a game


----------



## I Fix 4 U

yah the original wolfenstien was fun.


----------



## Soiled

chain_metal said:


> Whats the bast game thats new?


Toca 2006 looks amazing (driving SIM!!!)


----------



## techkid

Diablo, Diablo II and Diablo II: Lord of Destruction. For all intents and purposes, all out awesome.


----------



## djhc0191

I'm in to strategy games, so I like Rise of Nations alot (Thrones and Patriots... of course) but I also like BF2 and SWAT 4. I had to upgrade my video card just to run them, BUT IT WAS WORTH IT!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

driving sim, lol thats what GTA is for  XD (that is if you can even find that game instores these days, gonna have to wait a month or so)


----------



## Soiled

Doom 3 and HL2 made me update my system,... put 2grand into a whole new custom built rig!!

and i havent been disapointed.

if you want some old doom action grab doom3, closterphobic corridoors, and getting scared shyte-less is always fun... and the graphics are fricken insane!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

And then get the expansion.


----------



## Soiled

havnet done that yet... i'll wait till i see it for cheap, i h8 paying full price ($30+) for a little extra content.


----------



## chain_metal

And you would never download it, because that would be bad! LOL


----------



## chain_metal

Does everyone know about happy tree friends? They ROCK!!!
Heres a link www.freewebs.com/playazhideout/happytreefriends.htm


----------



## Tomtheman70

arsohn said:


> Best Game ever, any of the lucas arts text/point and click adventures
> 
> Monkey Island
> Loom
> Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
> *The Day of the Tentacle*
> Full Throttle


That one was the best point click I've ever played


----------



## DarqueMist

Morrowind III (and it's expansion packs), you just can't beat the open endedness (is that a word?) of its gameplay. Name another game you could play for hours without even attempting to follow the storyline and yet still find it enjoyable?
Right now I'm eagerly awaiting the fall release of Morrowind IV, it has a lot to live up to but so far the reports have been promising (I hope the new machine is up to it)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

san andreas u dont have to follow the storyline to have fun. I think maybe super mario RPG but that isn't a pc game.


----------



## chain_metal

You got any other links to foamy, I have a content block that I cant controll. Century Tel won't let us change it... Kinda wierd, a glitch in centurytel, only a couple of sites are locked and unlockable...


----------



## bobcoolos

DarqueMist said:


> Morrowind III (and it's expansion packs), you just can't beat the open endedness (is that a word?) of its gameplay. Name another game you could play for hours without even attempting to follow the storyline and yet still find it enjoyable?
> Right now I'm eagerly awaiting the fall release of Morrowind IV, it has a lot to live up to but so far the reports have been promising (I hope the new machine is up to it)


What im hoping is that as dual threaded games start to come that that older or thos of us w/o Dual/Dual Core/intel hyperthreaded CPUs will still be able to be playable.

Dont know if morrowind IV will be or not, i will just be happy if i can play it well with all the good stuff turned up on high.


----------



## ~Candy~

iXneonXi said:


> Yah they have their flash videos hosted on many flash sites but mainly
> 
> Link removed by AcaCandy -- you know better than to post links like that, with or without a warning!


Is there a full moon tonight?


----------



## Cookiegal

iXneonXi said:


> HTF is sooooo old. Try Foamy (Neurotically Yours)
> 
> _Link removed by Cookiegal_
> 
> The mod is really big it isn't just a lil extra content.


Removed this one too.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Sorry 
teehee i'll try to remember not to post stuff like that in the future.


----------



## KeithKman

I would say Couter-Strike (before 1.6) and/or World of Warcraft.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Counterstrike is a fun game but i dont like having to wait after you die; i could do that for free in Americas Army. And I already posted my feelings on WoW.


----------



## KeithKman

Stealth3 said:


> Operation Flashpoint
> 
> You have the freedom to do anything you want in that game


Fun game, but WAY hard. I gave up on that game after a week or so.


----------



## rob821

Rome: Total War has cost me whole weekends, as did its predecessors (Shogun and Medieval). Far too addictive and there's always one more province to conquer! A great combination of turn-based and real-time strategy.

But if I only have 30 mins to fill, GTA is the way ahead!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Starcraft is still the best RTS out there. And I think SC is better because there is no turns invovled, whoever is the fastest/best player wins.


----------



## aserus

WoW for z win ... pallies pwn so hard ... and shammies and rouges .... I NEED MY WoW 


amd hand of fate ... sweet old school point and click


----------



## D_Trojanator

Call of Duty, BF2 and sim city 3!

DAvid


----------



## MahaGamer

this is kinda delayed... but i want an NVidia card because i have read that BF2 runs a ton better with an NVidia card. i read this in a forum and i believe it because i have an NVidia fx 5200 and didn't think it would run bf2, but it DID!!! i expect some not to dramatic results but a little smoother game play with the GeForce FX 5500. i don't have alot of money and am only 14 and without a job :-/ . this was a great deal of 69 dollars after 20 dollar mail in rebate. happy gaming and play fair!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL a 5500, shouldv gotten better dude.


----------



## Soiled

yeah but all the old stuffs so cheap, and if you have a hard time coming up with 400 dollars for a new x800 then why not spend 60 and get a little boost.... also, if you get a giant card who knows if youll even see the full power of it if you dont have enough dough to jack up the rest of the hardware in your PC.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yes but for $160 you can rival the cards worth $500. Just get a good old card instead of a bad old card or a bad new card.


----------



## Soiled

i gotta good new card (x800 256mb), and i have a bad old card from before (5200fx or some crap)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Nice. the x800 woot.


----------



## MahaGamer

hey neon... what is your PC anyway?

mine is...
Gigabyte Nforce3 motherboard
AMD Athalon 64 3200+
NVidia GeForce FX 5500
1 gig of ddr ram


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I can't play BF2 I refer to my friends PC so I'll say 
*manufacturer = ?* Nforce2 mobo
AMD Athlon XP 3600+ 2.4 GHz.
1 GIG Ram
* Sapphire Radeon 9800 XT 256MB DDR + artic VGA silencer * <-- what makes the computer run better than urs ingame.


----------



## Soiled

mines in the sig.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Ownage.


----------



## chain_metal

In GTA Vice City. How do u pick up girls? honk the horn? i did it once i forgot how...


----------



## MahaGamer

hey neon... why can't you play BF2????? i can. it's not the computer right?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I play it on my friends, my computers gcard isn't good enough. I just know alot because i have lotsa exp with computers and games.


----------



## galen

Empire Earth, Empire Earth the art of conquest, Empire Earth 2, Call of Duty, enemy territory, Battlefield 2, Farcry, and Half Life 2 take the cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any Empire Earth stuff is good!...funnest games ever

visit my clan website.... www.judge-clan.cjb.net


----------



## I Fix 4 U

If you like empire earth you'll like starcraft much better.


----------



## MahaGamer

My Fav actually right now has to be Americas Army SF q-course. It runs PERFECTLY on my PC and i love it. i have completed all the training and love to be the sniper. have fun and play fair.

Gigabyte Nforce3 Mboard
AMD Athalon 3200+
Nvidia Nforce3 sound
Nvidia GeForce 5500 256
1 gig crucial ddr ram


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah AAO will run smooth on even old systems, but you can never get away from those crashes. I wish I could get expert marskman but i always get 1-2 off. O well. Neat game but i like BF better for the same reason why i dont like CS as much, (death=wait)


----------



## aserus

meh the ones i played the most as a child where ring worlds monkey island and gta(o yeah the orignal)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

repost:

Ok lol i guess the older ones weren't as bad as the new ones.

Your reply:
Naw they were always messed up, maybe thats what scarred me for life.

(or something like that)


----------



## aserus

heh god i love underdog ... old game site its got all the sweet old games i played as a kid ... good ol' hand o fate goblins and battle bugs ... wow did i actually do anything other than 1337 game as a kid ?


----------



## Blitze105

Diablo 2 is great... but the people "enforce" the rules are... well not great to say the very least.
-blitze


----------



## chain_metal

What is the best way to sell pc games?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Umm create a new thread?


----------



## Soiled

ebay?


----------



## aserus

yeah ebay u can get good money off idoits for old games ... and new ones to if ur good ... o yeah i also drove my parents to insanity ... heh thats what u get for having kids


----------



## Anon23

Master of magic.(dos turn based game) Old adventure style game called Amber(scariest game in existence). Myst for design. King quest and its freinds(space quest, quest for glory, etc, the old classics.) Hmm, AAAHHH, The Journeyman project trilogy. All of them too! The first is always the best of course. But the second and up for the computer character that helps you! 8) Planetside for sheer modern design, but since its not maintained properly it now blows. Cant think of anything else. Those are all pretty remarkable games. Besides those, i would say old MUDs before they started using premade environments.

As far as old games. I have one called codename ICEMAN. If it's not the best but its very close. And an old space sim called Alien legacy. Old RPG called Albion forever just to name it, and, you'll laugh if you remember it, The Daedalus Encounter. It stars Tia Carrera!! 8) It was a fun little game.

And Betrayal in Antara was a good midway rpg. It was the best for its small era.


For you young players. The games you play today are like **** on the ground compared to old game. Even by modern game standards! You missed the true erras of gaming.


----------



## aserus

holy crap that came out of nowhere lol but yeah i played the kings quest series and they are pretty sweet ...lol ... i miss the ol' point and click adventure games ... i can't wait for sam and max freelance police ... its going to be sweet


----------



## Anon23

They pulled the release of The sam and max sequeal i thought. i ordered it about a year and a half ago on its original release. I havent heard anything about it since.

I noticed in the two pages i've read in this that they only mention games released in the last few years. I think its time for the old computer industry to be put to rest huh. 8)


----------



## aserus

na people sent out a petition so they decided to go back to making it again


----------



## Anon23

Yea, i had wondered why that hadnt happened already. 

Just to mention. Best game EVER must imply of all hte games that ever existed. Thats a long list. :up:

What was the Old style adventure series hidden on the Kings quest series CDs. It was about a female in the 20s/30s. The second started at her work place in new york. That was another good series. It spanned the old typed out Interface to the one used finaly starting with Kings Quest 5.


Found it: Laura Bow!!

Late edit: Add shivers and shivers 2 to my list!!


----------



## aserus

yep sam and max is on its way back  i am so happy i just loved the beginning of the first ... heh interagate the cat


----------



## halo459

I really don't like computer games,but my favorite would be far cry and HALO. (Of course I would like halo look at my user name!)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL no wonder why you don't like PC games, you play some of the worse! (sorry I just had2 say that)

Halo is extremely overrated.


----------



## halo459

iXneonXi said:


> LOL no wonder why you don't like PC games, you play some of the worse! (sorry I just had2 say that)
> 
> Halo is extremely overrated.


No its not san adreas is though


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I think they did a much better job with SA than Halo for PC. thats just my opinion. My fav is still battlefield.


----------



## halo459

iXneonXi said:


> I think they did a much better job with SA than Halo for PC. thats just my opinion. My fav is still battlefield.


Well I have to admit (Even though i don't want to) you do have a point


----------



## Korin

Methost said:


> I vote EverQuest. I don't play it anymore, but for 4 years strong it was always on my PC. It also changed a whole genre or games.


Ultima Online created the genre, and it was the best untill EA raped it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

What did EA do with it?

Besides Blizzard & Jagex are the companies I find owning the MMORPG genre? my opinion.


----------



## chain_metal

Runescape? Or is it just for 6-year-olds?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Runescape is a very good game and most people are 12+ who play it. I was reading the surveys and voting since im a member. I like it because thers lots to do, thers good rewards and you dont have to be at the same computer, and ur computer doesn't have to be a powerhouse to play it.

I doubt six year olds will have a good enough brain to deal with that game.


----------



## chain_metal

I'm good at getting lost in Runescape. Even with the map!


----------



## chain_metal

Speaking or Runescape, I can't play it! I sign in and it says "loading, please wait", it freezes up! If I minimize, them maxamize, the screen is white???


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Does it to me too. Annoying completely. I usually just press back and forward to reload, or i choose another world.

Learning the map is easy, but I'm good with learning maps. I've memorized nearly all of my state and many parts of the southern united states and can visualize a top view of the whole region and even go down to street level in places ive been and walk into houses all in my mind. 
I've memorized san andreas inside and out and other games like maps in battlefield.
Learning the runescape map wasnt that hard for me so you just gotta practice.
I recommend studying the map for 5 minutes.
I really dont have to worry anymore tho because I can teleport most anywhere.1


----------



## chain_metal

Oh yeah, and how does teleporting work?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Gain ur magic, get the runes and tele away. Get a glory ammy or a ring of dueling w/e will teleport you my favorite the ectophial  :up:


----------



## chain_metal

I have not been able to log onto runescape for about 3 days now! What do i do?


----------



## chain_metal

Oh yeah the sound works fine on runescape, but nothing else


----------



## I Fix 4 U

It stays stuck at loading? Try updating java and using a different browser. Dont forget to clear your cache and make sure all java is working correctly and no firewall is blocking runescape. I'll post the link to my *dead* official runescape thread soon.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Post your symptoms here 
http://forums.techguy.org/t348841.html


----------



## chain_metal

Hmm, this is my dads computer, and he doesn't want me downloading ANYTHING!
It worked a few days ago! Why not now?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Virus/spyware maybe?


----------



## chain_metal

No not a virus, my dad just got this computer with McAfee and everything, so not a virus.


----------



## chain_metal

I'm sorry that I'm posting my question here, but my dad's McAfee is keeping me from starting a new post. I want this ram:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-1GB-P...QcmdZViewIte m

For this computer which I bought:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...AMEWN:IT&rd=1

Will this work? thanks!


----------



## -â¢E||â¢-

half life 2 has got to be the most realistic game made to date and that why its my favorite but going by gameplay its definitly gta sa


----------



## zenguy

Age of Empires II: The Conquerors


----------



## HenryVI

Exactly zenguy!!!! I *love* that game :up: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Chain, howbout you ask how to fix your mcafee and posting issues before asking a offtopic question?

Henry and zen, have yall EVER played starcraft?!


----------



## zenguy

Starcraft was my favorite game until I got into Age of Empires. That was several years ago, with the Age of Kings version. Starcraft is a great game, but IMO, AoE is a little better, and has some extra important features, like custom AI that is almost like playing against a human, and game recordings so you can watch other players games, or review your own. Also random map generation is better than playing on a given map.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Starcraft AI has improved with user made maps. There are now thousands of maps for starcraft mostly all good made by the community. SC has always been able to record games for playback as anybody.

That said yes there are still things that AoE does better such as grouping units but I find SC more fun


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Half Life 2 for PC is really good but you should get CS:S when you get it. The mod makes it even more fun.


----------



## Korin

iXneonXi said:


> What did EA do with it?
> 
> Besides Blizzard & Jagex are the companies I find owning the MMORPG genre? my opinion.


They took over and added Trammel, A place where people were safe from being murdered or stolen from. It ruined the whole risk of the game. Then they added Neon colors, and the horrid UO - 3D to try and compete with EQ. Now they are addind Elves, in a desperate attempt to bring new players from the EQ-WoW era.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well EA has done a good job IMO in many places, but I guess thats not one.

I still dont really care about all those other games because I'm content with what I have and the next MMORPG for me will likely be Ragnarok Online.


----------



## Leareth

Doom3 Is the finest FPS for the PC that I have ever played.

Really asking for an opinion on the greatest game for the PC is unfair. You will have people arguing over which game is better, when they are in different genres alogethr. Now rating them based on graphics, fun, replay value, etcetera would be good as that allows for easier cross-gen comparison.

I think I'll get off the soapbox for a while now.


----------



## heinz57

My favorites are:
Battlefield2
Call of Duty
Ghost Recon


----------



## wuggish

Bf2 is pretty sweet game, even though there are bugs there not noticable enough (at least on my system) to be complained about.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah really a matter of luck. Lotsa bugs but if you dont have to deal with them its an awesome game.


----------



## chain_metal

How much RAM should i get for bf2?


----------



## wuggish

1GB... unless u wana play it maxed out


----------



## wuggish

1GB... unless u wana play it maxed out


----------



## wuggish

oppps sorry for double post


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Just delete em. My friend can play it maxed out and he only has 1GB. All features on and max detail @ 75Hz and 1024x768. Radeon 9800 Pro 256.


----------



## eddiebrock

Starcraft is the best rts ever. It took years to make and is constantly evolving to ensure that all 3 races are perfectly balanced, even though they are completely different. A lot of games have basically the same units for every side, but with different animation or a few bonuses here and there. Starcraft races are played completely differently with a different style of play required for each one. 

Its almost like chess, relatively easy to learn but tought to master. There are constantly new strategies and ways to play. 

My favorite fps is duke 3d, nothing beats flying around with the jet pack, placing a holoduke, then using the shrinker. I wish a new version would come out with updated controls and graphics.


----------



## pauloz

I get many new games as they come out and a few of them are good. But the replay value of them sucks after you've got thru them once or twice. I always end out going back to Starcraft and how many games stay so popular for so many years. Morrowind is also a game with good replay value as you can create different charactors and use different playing styles. It's a huge world and can take months to explore and conquer the majority of it. A good and complex storyline. I think those two games have given me the best bang for the bucks..Falcon 4 is the best flight sim with all the community enhancments, but ya gotta damn near be a real pilot to play it with it's complex radars and flight systems. It's probably the biggest challenge of any game(more like a real simulator)on the market, if ya really want to sink your teeth into something. I also liked DeusX, GTA, Quake and the Half-Life series. #1=Starcraft(for it's replay value)


----------



## pauloz

PS: If I was banashed to a island for 1 year alone and could have a computer with only 1 game, it would Falcon4, cause I think it would take that long to be sucessfull at learning and getting thru it.


----------



## zephyrmaster

I would say Fallout 2 is the best game ever.

Honorable mentions:
Planescape: Torment
Morrowind
Diablo


----------



## theshadowcult

TheGodFather said:


> You Don't Know Jack! I used to play that game all the time.


Hell yeah!!!.. you dont know jack!!!.... YDKJ Extra large... it took me about 4 weeks straight before the questions started repeating.. probly why you shouldnt play party games by yourself... but damn thats a funny game...

My fav is Landstalker.... it was my first love... er.... that was before i noticed girls tho


----------



## JEBWrench

Best PC Game ever? One of the following:

Fallout 2
X-Com: UFO Defense
Syberia
Beyond Good & Evil


----------



## Smety

KotOR
Counter-Strike series
Battlefield 2
Jedi Knight


----------



## JEBWrench

I forgot System Shock 2 on my list.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan

Soiled said:


> anyway... best game ever of all time... Nascar Racing 2003 Season, it doesnt matter what new stuff comes out, i always end up returning full time to the best Nascar Sim ever.!!!


Hell yeah!!! :up:

Still BY FAR the best NASCAR game out there. Did you check out the lovely article on NASCAR.com yesterday when they were talking about "SIM Racing."? They capitalized SIM every time they used the word, and mentioned NR2003. Hopefully EA gets embarassed their getting beat by a 3 1/2 year old game. BTW... Busch Series carset available at teamsbr.com so we now have Cup, Busch, and Truck for 2006 for NR2003.

2nd best game right now at least is probably Battlefield 2 like already mentioned. Fun and addicting, but bugs that lead to exploits and hacks sometimes ruin the fun. (See pic of how some idiot used commander hacks today).

3rd is probably The Sims 2 + Expansions.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I haven't seen cartillery that bad in a while how the heck did they drop that many at once?!
Anyway yah I would say it's great although buggy - good enough for me to have a server for it.
Counterstrike also. I like mods especially gun game.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan

I think it's a hack that someone used... I guess PB doesn't detect and ban for it. 

I like the added Vehicle Drop feature but I don't like when people do things like that. Quit the server after that massive cartillery hack there. Don't want to play with cheaters.

I hope that EA/Dice do something about cartillery. Like only be able to drop a vehicle on the road or terrain. Droping a vehicle on a tank is dumb... so stupid a friggin jeep can take away half health on an armored vehicle when dropped out of the sky with a parachute lmao


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Read the 1.4 beta notes they're working on it.


----------



## Stevenpd

You cannot beat World of Warcraft. I mean its name abbreviated is WOW. What more can you ask for!?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I like the game, it's good but it gets old. Even going through different races/classes and playing with people it got old after2 months.


----------



## JeffColeman

HL1
HL2
BF2
Total Annihilation


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Total Annihilation the old RTS?
Boy it's a been a LOOONG time since I've played that!


----------



## Guest

the best pc game is called.......TURN OFF YOUR PC......


----------



## I Fix 4 U

How is that fun?


----------



## Guest

> How is that fun?


oh...but IT IS fun....try it......


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Takes too long to load.
Doesn't seem to like my hardware.
xD


----------



## JEBWrench

Nascar 2003 isn't even the best racing game out there.

The series of Collin McRae Rally Racing games were much better.


----------



## JeffColeman

iXneonXi said:


> Total Annihilation the old RTS?
> Boy it's a been a LOOONG time since I've played that!


Yup, i first played it like 6 years ago, still have installed on my PC today, it's fun to go back and play every once in a while, imo it was the best RTS for it's time. Supreme Commander (TA sequal) will be amazing as well.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL no starcraft still beats it but I love both games.


----------



## Nick8539

Definitely starcraft!

And now with rumors that they might make a Starcraft DS for the NDS Lite!!!!!!!!

Yeah boi!!!!


----------



## JEBWrench

Homeworld and Ground Control are both better RTSes than Starcraft; Sorry to disappoint you, but originality in gameplay and in the game world itself beat a Warhammer 40k inspired clickfest any day.


----------



## Nick8539

Nope nope...not dissapointed.
Starcrafts better


----------



## JEBWrench

To be perfectly honest, I don't much like the standard RTS formula, so Starcraft doesn't hold interest for me. That's why I stick with more unique ones like Ground Control, Commandos, Homeworld, even most Paradox games (Europa Universalis series, Hearts of Iron, Crusader Kings) are technically real-time strategy.


Speaking of which, anybody willing to go with me in saying EU2 for one of the best games ever?? Anybody?? Any Paradox fans?? Please?


----------



## eddie5659

I still stand by Battlefield 2 

Also, BF2SF isn't that bad except for the night maps. Euro Forces not too keen on, but Armour Fury is better.

About 50% complete of becoming a Sergeant Major as well 

Plus, I've created another account, where its just the sniper kit. Its a funwing of our clan, so its just sniper, and thats it. No vehicles etc.


Then, when my modem died on Friday, I dusted my copy of Call of Duty (not the 2nd one, the 1st), and played the single player. Completed it before in a week on easy level, so tried Veteren. 

A lot harder, as there are no medic packs lying around, so you have to get it right most of the time. Enjoying that 

eddie


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I have all of those and still starcraft is the best. Only one that survived time.
I don't think Bliz is gonna make a DS game. Fans might tho.


----------



## JEBWrench

Except that Commandos is the only one that still sells copies in stores - albeit in compilations. 
Ground Control is also readily available (for free, I might add), but doesn't appeal to traditional RTS fans, so I understand why people would be turned off by its tactical elements.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Starcraft Battlechest is still selling well too.


----------



## vesselle

planescape: torment

hands down.


----------



## redivivus

zenguy said:


> Age of Empires II: The Conquerors


x2. Definately the best game ive ever played. Lasted over 8 years online, and still going (though MSN Gaming Zone removed it) with over 10k players.  (not including me )

First of its type - before Starcraft (also good game) and the others.

Gameplay > graphics. AoC (age 2..) had ****ty graphics but awesome gameplay. Every game different, even after 1000+ of them.


----------



## -PIE-

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
or
Battlefield 2: Special forces (or other add ons.. meh)

gotta love those first person shooters (online FTW)


----------



## timothye

HL1 without a doubt ..
just my 2 Kr ..
cheers MGT = Mad Gamer Timo


----------



## redivivus

-PIE- said:


> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
> or
> Battlefield 2: Special forces (or other add ons.. meh)
> 
> gotta love those first person shooters (online FTW)


You gotta love first person shoots. So unoriginal... and they are all the same thing with different graphics.   :down:


----------



## JEBWrench

redivivus said:


> You gotta love first person shoots. So unoriginal... and they are all the same thing with different graphics.   :down:


Kinda like the RTS genre. 

I take it you haven't played System Shock before.


----------



## Guest

has anybody tried playing a game called LET'S PRESS THE POWER BUTTON?  ...

best game ever....


----------



## MahaGamer

i'de have to say Day Of Defeat Source is one of my favorites. And even better is Desert Combat mod for BF1942. That is the best mod ever made for any game.


----------



## JEBWrench

I've seen Desert Combat. Only problem with it are people who don't realize what vehicle gunners are.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Skivvywaver said:


> ******* Rampage was probably the most fun. Shoot'em, blow'em up with dynamite, crossbow, etc. I used to kill and laugh for hours before XP. I downloaded the cusspack so I would get cussed out while I killed them
> 
> The game made no sense but man was it fun. I play quite a few now. I can't say I have a favorite. If I did have it most likely won't work on Windows Vista anyway.  I have to say I like the NFS series of games though.


 I still say ******* Rampage was the most fun game I have ever played on a PC, bar none. I loved it, I still love it. Kill the hillbilly mofos. ( Mind you, I am a hillbilly mofo so that really makes it more fun. Kinda takes me home.  )YEEHAW!!!!


----------



## rolandk10

I spent about 2.5 years on D2 and I don't think I would have made it that long if it wasn't fun but I think the biggest draw for me was meeting up with people I met on the bnet servers. 

I would say the one game besides d2 or gta sa that would stand out in my head as just downright fun would be carmageddon. Extra splatter bonus!!!


----------



## redivivus

JEBWrench said:


> Kinda like the RTS genre.
> 
> I take it you haven't played System Shock before.


Really? Please name all the RTS games that came out before Age of Empires.


----------



## JEBWrench

redivivus said:


> Really? Please name all the RTS games that came out before Age of Empires.


Dune and Herzog Zwei come to mind immediately. If I did some research, I could find plenty more. 

Besides, what does that have to do with the genre being mostly repetive clones of one another?


----------



## cerberus59

World of Warcraft all the way !! human mage ftw !!!


----------



## thaspraya

JEBWrench said:


> Dune and Herzog Zwei come to mind immediately. If I did some research, I could find plenty more.
> 
> Besides, what does that have to do with the genre being mostly repetive clones of one another?


I forgot the game "dune" but I think I know the game... Could you tell me what the game is like?


----------



## coolguy204

i think Half Life 2, Far Cry, F.E.A.R., Doom 3 are the best pc games. (I'm only really into shooters.)


----------



## JEBWrench

thaspraya said:


> I forgot the game "dune" but I think I know the game... Could you tell me what the game is like?


Build base, collect resources, attack. Standard RTS formula, but it was original at the time. Westwood eventually re-released an updated version after the genre took off named "Dune 2000". Harkkonnen vs. Atreides, and the Fremen were just kinda there with the Atreides.

Let's see... Tanks, infantry, all that fun stuff... And the great worms were there too. You could even build vehicles to pound on the dunes and call them.

Resources were just cash in the form of spice.


----------



## JEBWrench

coolguy204 said:


> i think Half Life 2, Far Cry, F.E.A.R., Doom 3 are the best pc games. (I'm only really into shooters.)


As far as shooters go, I rather enjoyed FarCry and Doom 3, just for the atmosphere.

What do you think about Deus Ex (the original, not the sequel)?


----------



## coolguy204

i've never played the game but i just watched a video on it and it looks good. It looks a little bit older.


----------



## thaspraya

Ok, Thnx ^^ 

I had great times @ my primary school playing Jazz Jackrabbit 2 against other guys... It was the only game on the computer there, and it already was like 3 years on the comp. while no one knew how it got on it   But all time... 2000-2003, I'd say Flying heroes... If the multiplayer would've been like steam, I would've rated it all time best  :up: For 0-2006, I don't know... Wait, I do! There is none You could say in every genre there is one, but still there isn't, it's all about what you personally like


----------



## keyes_779

I say Morrowind.... with so many mods to it the fun never stopped


----------



## JEBWrench

Speaking of games played at school computers...

How about the king of all Shareware titles, the Mother of All Games....

*Scorched Earth*


----------



## Guest

how about playing.....PULL THE PC POWER CORD....it's soooooo much fun...


----------



## StumpedTechy

Star Control 2 -

I still play this game for HOURS sometimes!

Storyline mode was a 30 day LONG mission of upgrading your ship and playing space detective very nice story line and immersive with many different things you had to do.
Fast start mode where you just became a pilot of one ship and the computer picked the other ship.
Then you could do a tournament mode where both sides could pick a number of ships and battle until 1 lost all their ships.
Both of the last 2 were 2 player options so you could go head to head against a friend.

Of course you have to use something like DOSBOX to get it running in todays world but I LOVE it. Whats funny is I never played 1 or 3.


----------



## JEBWrench

Why does that sound familiar... How'd the ship upgrading work, and who made the game?


----------



## ~Candy~

ODIN 0ERO said:


> how about playing.....PULL THE PC POWER CORD....it's soooooo much fun...


Just a suggestion  Probably not everyone finds the last couple of your comments amusing


----------



## Guest

> Probably not everyone finds the last couple of your comments amusing


thank you for the tip Candy...


----------



## ~Candy~

ODIN 0ERO said:


> thank you for the tip Candy...


:up: You're welcome my friend


----------



## CDBongo

He does have a point though, some people on intenet fourms are endlessly addicted to games. But for many of the people on this forum, they play their games in moderation and enjoy discussing them with others.
(well in my case anyway, mabey the others play games 40 hours a week?)


----------



## StumpedTechy

Star control 2 -

http://sc2.sourceforge.net/

In the storyline version you are the humans but in the vrs you can pick from any race. The ship is a center pod with outside "rails" on it. You had a bunch of upgrade options but the most important are your "landing pods". You fly around the galaxy landing on planets with your pods and getting minerals. The higher the mineral the more problems there are on the planet you are trying to mine from (run over the mineral dot with your landing pod) this includes seizmic activity, lightening and other natrual phenominon.

The thing is everything takes from your money - fuel to travel futher you have to buy fuel tanks then you have to buy the fuel. All upgrades cost money and every time a landing pod dies you not only lose all the minerals you collect but you also have to buy a new landing pod. As you go from galaxy to galaxy you meet other aliens and this advances the story line depending on what you say to the aliens. You can choose to be hostile with them or friendly with them.

Really quite fun for an old 486 game.


----------



## ~Candy~

CDBongo said:


> He does have a point though, some people on intenet fourms are endlessly addicted to games. But for many of the people on this forum, they play their games in moderation and enjoy discussing them with others.
> (well in my case anyway, mabey the others play games 40 hours a week?)


I don't do games at all, but if I did, I guess I wouldn't want to be told to power down 

Unsubscribing from thread now, carry on


----------



## Raziel_

Final Fantasy 8. The only one on PC (Except FF XI, but thats an MMORPG) and it was worth every penny that I spent buying it. I still play it now


----------



## JEBWrench

I would too, but my discs have gone missing.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I like Valve games.
Oh and not all FPS are the same I just started playing Red Orchestra and it is way different IMO.


----------



## coolguy204

anyone know where i can download the fist counter strike for free.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I don't think you can. It costs $10 through steam.


----------



## MahaGamer

I'de have to say my favorite game is Americas Army. It is extreamly realistic and fun when your on a good server without freakin hackers. When it's the only game that runs very well while talking on teamspeak and xfire and on high settings at 1024x768 with my video card, it's got to be my favorite. Also the gameplay is awesome.


----------



## Raziel_

I've just been playing Theme Park World. That has to take it...right?


----------



## Smety

Raziel_ said:


> I've just been playing Theme Park World. That has to take it...right?


LoL!

CS 1.6 isn't even worth playing online anymore, WAY too many hackers, Source isn't that bad actually . . .


----------



## acameron

If the TRS 80 can be considered a PC  then I vote for Dungeons of Daggorath. 

The original programmers actually released the source code to the public so the game could be played on PC.....read here

A version for Windows can be found here


----------



## SouthParkXP101

Halo is the all time best game for the pc


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Halo PC - meh it was bad enough on xbox.

Anyway if ya want realism don't play AAO play Red Orchestra.


----------



## Smety

Red Orchestra may be one of the worst games you can get on STEAM


----------



## talon03

If we're going by average Review ratings, then the best game of all time is Half-life, closely followed by it's sequel, Half-life 2.


----------



## karimnouh

My favorite is: WORLD OF WARCRAFT !!! *second*: WARCRAFT FROZENTHRONE !! *third*: MEDAL OF HONOUR:up:


----------



## Aus_Louie

I would Say Battlefield 2 is the all time best game BUT since it's so damn buggy and has stopped working ever since i installed the new patch i'm going to say FEAR is the best game.


----------



## Stu_

The Sims 2 
and
Battle Field 2


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah I really can't wait until 1.4 patch for BF2 maybe it'll regain all of it's lost love.

Anyway Red Orchestra isn't for everyone. I'm enjoying this free trial but I won't be buying it - my money is saving for the Wii.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

iXneonXi said:


> Halo PC - meh it was bad enough on xbox.
> 
> Anyway if ya want realism don't play AAO play Red Orchestra.


 ahhhhh it was awesome you just cant reconise good games


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm tired of dying and waiting 7 minutes.


----------



## Andraxion

I really enjoy playing World of Warcraft but lately I have gotten kinda burned out it and have chosen to givce it up. After my 1 year straight of it I got 100% addicted and lost friends, my life and grades. I decided to quit and broke the addiction. So now I just browse the internet and go hang out with people =)

*steps back into REAL humanity*


----------



## SouthParkXP101

iXneonXi said:


> I'm tired of dying and waiting 7 minutes.


was that concerning halo ? or what ya lost me


----------



## CDBongo

Halo is NOT that fun, my friends devote their lives to it and thats all they do when i hang out with them, i really don't understand it. I have halo 1 for pc, the singleplayer was okay, my friends told me it was alot better on the xbox, but i can't stand multiplayer, since they play 24/7 and i don't, i'll get shot before i even see someone, and they have lots of fun just shooting me over and over. I sure hope halo is a passing fad.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

well it is better on xbox live when you can play with ppl you actualll know are good


----------



## Andraxion

LOL! it will be, because Halo 3 looks so lame haha. People will get bored of Halo 1 after some time im sure of it.


----------



## Kit Fox

The original Half Life


----------



## JEBWrench

I finally picked up the original Half-life - the Anthology set they put out right around HL2. Awesome game, but unfortunately, I've got this problem of being terrible.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

nevr played half life whats it about ?


----------



## SouthParkXP101

But U Know Ms They Will Wait Soo Long So Youll Get A Xbox Instead


----------



## JEBWrench

It's about a scientist at a top-secret research facility in the desert, who is present when something goes horribly wrong, and has to fight off monsters from another world, and the inevitable government cover-up.

It's one of the first PC games - Marathon for the Mac kinda set every possible FPS genre standard long ago that Doom and Quake didn't set.  - to have enemies in-game fighting each other (headcrabs and bullsquids hate each other, for example), as well as a story told mostly through machinama and interactions with NPCs. As well, it was one of the earliest games to be heavily moddable on PC, and that's where we get the renowned Counterstrike and Classic Team Fortress games from.

Not to mention, it's one of the few FPSes where you're not a highly trained killing machine - you're just a scientist (like in the first System Shock) with a crowbar and who finds some guns along the way.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

wow they sell that 4 xbox sounds good i might have to pick that up


----------



## JEBWrench

Go for the PC version. Likely controls better than on console.


----------



## Kit Fox

FPS shooter controls are ALWAYS better on PC then console. Now that you mentioned about Team Fortress Classic I just remebered its suposed to come out with part 2 since 2000 or so. I guess we will just have to wait, anyone else remember Duke Nukem Forever? Announced in 1998, in production still....


----------



## SouthParkXP101

kitt love the avatar


----------



## Kit Fox

tnx


----------



## SouthParkXP101

where you get the movie ones like that


----------



## JEBWrench

Hey, even Prey came out eventually. 

(Funny, people don't often remember Prey was announced around '96-'97)

DNF is allegedly coming out later this year.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

never herd of it is half life 2 on pc ? if so what would be a good prosser to run it


----------



## JEBWrench

All Half life games are on PC. The first one doesn't require much power (It came out in '99). I don't know about HL2 since I haven't played it.


----------



## Kit Fox

Something high, its a high end graphics game, HALF Life 1 is better with really shoddy graphics though. Fear, far Cry, Doom 3, Quake 4 are all pretty similar games. And yes HL2 is on PC. 

The "movie" pcitures are called GIFs they end in extensions .gif


----------



## Kit Fox

I ran HL2 on a 128MB Video card and a 1.7ghz machine, near lowest settings. Was fine


----------



## SouthParkXP101

so pentuim d dual core prosseres could handle it good ?


----------



## JEBWrench

Kit, they're only shoddy because the game's 7 years old. 

And yes, you should be fine for running either. Might get some compatability issues with HL1, though. And you'll dislike Steam.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

well i have a 98 se compaq hooked up to wireless router with the old celeron processer would that run hl1


----------



## SouthParkXP101

wel the onlyproblem with this pc gaming wise is the video card not shure what kind i have but i know dell screwd me with a cheap one


----------



## JEBWrench

Probably would run it, yes.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

any reccomend dations for a top of the line video card


----------



## Kit Fox

anything for more then $250 LOL. No compatibility issues for me running the orignal 1.0 HL on a decently new computer, you can always choose to run it under "Compatibility" to something old when you right click->properies->something something like that. Shouldent be an issue, also i dont think Steam installed automaticaly with the old HL.


----------



## JEBWrench

Latest updates for HL1 make it require Steam - including the most recent commercial releases of it. (Such as the aforementioned Anthology)


----------



## theshadowcult

the HL games were made for pc not console... were ported to console later... hl1 runs on a 32 meg vid card and a celeron 333 proc... HL2 runs on a geforce 4 and a 1 gig proc, though you will have to run it in diretx 7 mode... dont know what that would look like... some one said all game are better on pc then console.... not so... Grandia 2, Final fantasy.... and even half life 1 were better on console... dont know about xbox, but on playstaion 2, half life 1 comes with an inbiult co op mode, so you can play the single player halo stye... , more importantly tho... no steam on ps2


----------



## Kit Fox

HL2's protection was revolved around steam which was rather easy to fool, still a pain in the butt. And i think most games are better for PC then Console, except racing games and some stratage games. It can be quite difficult in FPSs to aim on a console controler.

I know that PCGamer ranked Half Life 1 as the best game of all time. You have to keep in mind that even though the graphics were revolutionary for then its not that special anymore, any new game can triump over an old one with new technology, but put yourself in the mindset back then what kind of game was it, then rank it, and compare that ranking against a newer game.


----------



## JEBWrench

That's inaccurate, in my opinion. A game should be judged on its merits, and no game should be subsequently punished by being newer - you aren't comparing HL1 against its own generation, for example, but against all generations. That being said... Would I rather play HL1 over Doom 3 or FarCry or Unreal Tournament? Yes, I would. I know it doesn't look as good, but it wins out for plot and ease of controls (Even though, as I mentioned before, I'm terrible.)

Would I rather play Marathon games over Halo? You bet. (If you haven't played Marathon, hunt down an Mac, and find them. You won't be disappointed - one of the finest game series ever made, period)

But, would I rather play Doom 3 over Doom 1? Absolutely. Same (relatively) plot, but the gameplay experience is improved.

Older games, while good for nostalgia's sake, aren't necessarily the be-all, end-all. Games do get better over time.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

wel even though ive never playd hl orhl2 i still i think and has been proven halo is the best console /pc game (really its been awarded the gold medal of game )


----------



## JEBWrench

Half Life 1 has won awards for best PC Game ever even since the release of Halo, so no, it's not particularly "proven". Halo 1 isn't even the best in its genre by the reckoning of people who haven't been paid off by Microsoft.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

well to me halo is the best game overall not nintendo not sony not ubisoft activision or any others have been close and hale has won game of the year sinnce hl has beeen out


----------



## JEBWrench

Half-Life: Best Game Ever. (November 1999, October 2001, and April 2005)

You can only win Game of the Year once, and yes, Half-Life did it too. 
And Halo I'm fairly certain never won PC game of the year.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

:down: well to me pc games are for ppl who are noobs who cant afford/apreciate the good ness of an xobx or other console but to me gaems on the console are better pc games are juat a way for game creators to rack in the extra buck from the people that cant afford the console 

in my opinoin


----------



## JEBWrench

southparkxp101 said:


> :down: well to me pc games are for ppl who are noobs who cant afford/apreciate the good ness of an xobx or other console but to me gaems on the console are better pc games are juat a way for game creators to rack in the extra buck from the people that cant afford the console
> 
> in my opinoin


This is a PC game thread, you know. 

And I find consoles can't compare in any way to PC. The controls are smoother, graphics and sound are better, and in general, anything a console can do, a PC can do better.

And besides, a quality gaming rig is more expensive, and more useful, than a console. You can't play System Shock 2 on an XBox. You can't play Myst on a GameCube.

The PC version of classic KOEI series like Romance of Three Kingdoms? PC releases are more featured.

You can just flat-out do more with a PC.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

southparkxp101 said:


> ... who cant afford/apreciate the good ness of an xobx or other console but to me gaems on the console are better pc games ...


I have multiple controllers for my PC so I can play however I want.
My PC costs much more than an Xbox or and Xbox 360.


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> :down: well to me pc games are for ppl who are noobs who cant afford/apreciate the good ness of an xobx or other console but to me gaems on the console are better pc games are juat a way for game creators to rack in the extra buck from the people that cant afford the console in my opinoin


I think it was from two months ago that there was an article in PC Gamer about the xbox 360 and its future ability to be able to conect online with computer users playing the same games. They decided to do a test, PC keyboard/mouse combo against the xbox gamepad playing Halo ..... the xbox boys got trashed, were owned, however you want to put it the better control of the keyboard/mouse combo won.

And the last time I checked a decent gameing PC cost quite a bit more than than any console out there


----------



## JEBWrench

DarqueMist said:


> I think it was from two months ago that there was an article in PC Gamer about the xbox 360 and its future ability to be able to conect online with computer users playing the same games. They decided to do a test, PC keyboard/mouse combo against the xbox gamepad playing Halo ..... the xbox boys got trashed, were owned, however you want to put it the better control of the keyboard/mouse combo won.
> 
> And the last time I checked a decent gameing PC cost quite a bit more than than any console out there


I can just picture it now...

"zomg u n00b cheatn usin kb&m!!11111"

*shudders*


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> I can just picture it now...
> 
> "zomg u n00b cheatn usin kb&m!!11111"


*shudders* leet scares me


----------



## JEBWrench

DarqueMist said:


> *shudders* leet scares me


You and me both.

I've spent more than enough time on World of Warcraft that I can nearly speak the strange tongue fluently, which scares me even more.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

well to me id rather have it on the xbox but i now realize you ppl are going to stay strong to you pc so i will accept defeat 

ya my pc cost ov 10 times more than a360


----------



## JEBWrench

To each his own, south, but in a PC game thread you'll likely get a lot of staunch PC support. 

That being said, I am interested in a PC release for Halo 2 - the PC release of the original had more features and in general is considered a smoother, more improved game.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

well then the fight shall contiue in my xbox thread hehe you may have one this battel but i shall win the war hehe


----------



## DarqueMist

Correct me if I'm wrong here JEB but wasn't HALO originally being developed for the PC? At least until microsoft stepped in.
And there is no war to win SP, at present gaming is a better experience on a PC. Better and more varied games exist (try to find a decent strategy game on a console, and until Oblivion was there ever a true RPG available on one?). But thats going to come to an end, the cost of PC gaming rigs is getting prohibitive and the quality of console games is improving. Given enough time I see consoles becoming the gaming platform of choice ... it just isn't yet.


----------



## JEBWrench

Halo was originally being produced for Mac, actually, then MS bought Bungie and said "Make us a flagship franchise."


----------



## DarqueMist

meh ... I was close but thanx for the correction. I knew the direction was changed to console with the MS purchase of Bungie (although I was thinking GasPowered for some reason) just chose the wrong starting point.


----------



## JEBWrench

Either way, Keyboard/Mouse controlled first. 

To my knowledge, Halo was going to be the spiritual successor to the incredible Marathon series (similar to how Perfect Dark was the successor to Goldeneye for the N64).

Console gaming still requires a better method of input for controlling FPSes, and especially RTS. You ever try playing an RTS on a console? Nearly impossible. And it's a doozy of a time to play a Myst-style game on one too.


----------



## Zman1764

Favorite game:

F.E.A.R. Its so addicting...
Far Cry comes after that
Crysis is definitly gunna make it in here somewhere...
Age of Empires III is really fun to play... Deff top 5..
Need for speed most wanted. Pure racing awesomeness...

My top 5 ^^^


----------



## I Fix 4 U

RTS and FPS work good on Nintendo products so far I've seen decent RTS for the DS with touchscreen and the Wii with not so great graphics but a great input device for FPSes.

Also - RPGs are much better on consoles due to the selection. Final Fantasy erm cough best cough then tails of symphonia *Hic* Kingdom Hearts...


----------



## JEBWrench

No, RPGs aren't better on consoles.

Fallout series, System shock series, The Elder Scrolls, Arcanum, Baldur's Gate series, the Ultima series, Planescape: Torment....

I could easily go on and on.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Final Fantasy is still a better RPG. OK so morrowind was good but theres only 1 morrowind and theres 10+ final fantasies.


----------



## JEBWrench

Actually, there's four Elder Scrolls games. 

All the games I just mentioned are better than the Final Fantasy series in my opinion - they have more involved plotlines, better character creation, more interesting situations. (Don't get me wrong, I quite enjoy FF, but it's not the be-all, end-all of the genre). And two FF games are available on PC (albeit poorly done)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I couldn't play the first two and Oblivion I can only play on console my computer is not good enough.


----------



## JEBWrench

Have you tried Oldblivion? For some people that's worked wonders.

Daggerfall (the second TES game) would've been a classic had it not been overambitious and extremely glitchy.

Arena was a groundbreaking game, but didn't attract much of a following due to poor distribution.


----------



## DarqueMist

iXneonXi said:


> Final Fantasy is still a better RPG.


EHEM ! Elder Scrolls fanatic here .... most of the Final Fantasy series was ok but never had a lasting hold on me. Morrowind managed that due in large to the mod community and its looking like Oblivion might be able to pull off the same. And NO RPG can hold a candle to the Fallout series, I can't wait to see what happens with the third installment now that Bethesda is behind it.



iXneonXi said:


> OK so morrowind was good but theres only 1 morrowind and theres 10+ final fantasies.


There was not just 1 Morrowind there are limitless ones thanks to all the modders out there not to mention the 2 official expansions that were bigger than most new games are today.


----------



## acameron

Don't Forget Battlespire and Redguard........both are part of the TES family and very good games in their own right...............


----------



## Kantir

I'd have to say the best PC game you can possibly play (without paying per month, which is a plus, not a filter) is Half Life 2, and HL2DM. *takes a drag on his pipe*
Yes, it is without a doubt the king of PC gaming.

World of warcraft? Please. I got bored of that after 2 weeks. It's nothing but stupid quests to get this and kill that, the "faction" idea is absolutely retarded and not interesting (if I wanted to play a human, I'd go back to my real life, so piss off.) What really bothers me is the fact that its too much in common with LOTR, and that was supposed to be the greatest movie series. This stupid game soils the name of RPGs. Hands down, I give this game a 1.5 out of a possible 5. I won't waste another second WORRYING ABOUT WHAT I HAVE TO DO NEXT.

Diablo II Lord of Destruction was an okay game. I loved the music, I obsessed with it and annoyed many people with my lovely assassin. I just didn't like how my account got banned WITHOUT WARNING OR REASON.


----------



## JEBWrench

HL2DM? Is that an expansion for it or something? I don't recall seeing that abbreviation before.


----------



## Jaramia

The best game ever, hands down is Tribes, even though it is old skool it is still played by alot of people and it can b downloaded 

http://www.tribesarchive.com/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=22&lid=27


----------



## JEBWrench

Mmm, tasty delicious Tribes. Best multiplayer game ever, I'd say. An FPS with actual tactics and teamwork involved.


----------



## Kantir

uh, hold on. I think you mean, teamwork required. Which is exactly why I stopped playing Tribes two years ago. Its not bad but I seriously prefer the "self-reliance" that Half Life has always kept intact. That way I dont have to beg people to "repair the turrets" or whatever the hell else is broken.


----------



## JEBWrench

Yes, required. And many of the Tribes faithful still recognize that - which is exactly why it's better to play Tribes now even then when it first came out. The Rambos have all gone on to other games.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

HL2DM is by far the craziest self-reliance FPS game I've played. Good for thrills but not enough of a game to be called the best PC game- but when teamed with the actual HL2 it definitely could hold the title.
WoW has good stats - lotsa people play it, however i hate it.
Tribes - yes old is fun... omg shields!


----------



## JEBWrench

What is HL2DM?


----------



## Rollin' Rog

ONS/Torlan

A single 'map' on a single 'game type' on a single game: UT2004

Like a full-court pickup game in the park, it takes a combination of both individual skills and team tactics to win.

Depending on who you are playing with, you may look like a champ or a chump


----------



## evoker121

age of empires 2 and the expantion for it and bf 1942 and 2 are the best pc games everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (starcrafts cool to tho )


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I have AoE2 and Conquerors and I like them but I guess it's since I played starcraft first that I like starcraft more. Anyway theres also less to worry about in Starcraft I would say, lots more stuff going on in AoE.
I also like 1942 (played it nonstop) but the newer battlefields have taken it's place (though i still play the flying maps every now and then)


----------



## evoker121

id have to say the game with the longest life that u wont get bored of fast would have to be aoc, they really screwed up when they made age of empires 3 =/ it was horrible it just plain out blows all it was was a upgrade from aoM witch al so sucked the battle feild games get repetitive so does halo but halo still the greastest consel game of all time


----------



## coolguy204

Hl2DM is Half Life 2 Death Match(i didn't know what it was either with the abreviation but when i thought about it i got it) And Half Life 2 is probably the best FPS for the pc ever, next to F.E.A.R..


----------



## Holly3278

I love Empire Earth!


----------



## iLLegaL89

warcraft 3!

followed by Zelda. ohh then all mario on snes


----------



## I Fix 4 U

lol yall we're talking about PC games not console.


----------



## JEBWrench

coolguy204 said:


> Hl2DM is Half Life 2 Death Match(i didn't know what it was either with the abreviation but when i thought about it i got it) And Half Life 2 is probably the best FPS for the pc ever, next to F.E.A.R..


Thanks. I was wondering about that. 

As far as FPSes on PC, I'm still a sucker for System Shock 2.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

System Shock, i should try that...


----------



## SouthParkXP101

halo is still better


----------



## JEBWrench

southparkxp101 said:


> halo is still better


Not even close.  SS2 has a better story, gameplay, more interesting enemies and situations, AND it has character development, as well as different starting character choices. 

Halo's prettier, because it's newer.


----------



## DarqueMist

JEB ... being a system shock fan you must be looking forward to bioshock comming out (PC Gamer just did a major review on it). It looks like it could be quite the interesting game, involved storyline with some very unusual sounding aspects to it.


----------



## JEBWrench

DarqueMist said:


> JEB ... being a system shock fan you must be looking forward to bioshock comming out (PC Gamer just did a major review on it). It looks like it could be quite the interesting game, involved storyline with some very unusual sounding aspects to it.


Absolutely. When I first heard about the project, I was literally giddy at the prospect of a game with SS's old themes. But I'm a bit timid about it at the same time - I'm not sure they'll be able to create the same atmosphere with biotech horrors as a straight technological nightmare. Which month's PC Gamer? If it's still on shelves, I might be able to give it a gander.

And if anyone else is familiar with SS2...

"Where's my baby?" *shudder*


----------



## DarqueMist

Sept, 2006 so it should still be on the shelf. The review (oops preview) has me thinking about getting it. Sounds like they have actually come up with some original ideas, something that whole FPS genre dearly needs as I find it getting pretty stale.


----------



## JEBWrench

DarqueMist said:


> Sept, 2006 so it should still be on the shelf. The review (oops preview) has me thinking about getting it. Sounds like they have actually come up with some original ideas, something that whole FPS genre dearly needs as I find it getting pretty stale.


Great, now I know I'm on a deadline to get that upgrade, including a video card. 

I'm assuming they're sticking to the hybrid FPS/RPG genre? Else it would definitely run the risk of being a bit on the cookie cutter side of things.


----------



## DarqueMist

Definately sounds like a hybrid, one thing that jumped out at me in the preview is how you can acomplish set goals following completely divergent moral paths ... which to me screams REPLAY VALUE. I can see playing it like an uber goody the first time through then like with KoTR go back and play it again as an uber baddie.


----------



## JEBWrench

Well, SS2 catered towards different playstyles, between stealth, brute force, and power-usage. I imagine that they'll focus on replay value in Bioshock (What a lousy acronym it has, by the way; almost as bad as DNF for Duke Nukem Forever  ) It's sort of a hallmark of the series that you can play it many different ways.

I hope that their moral structuring isn't just tacked on in some games (I find that's the case in Fable, for example) and is genuinely an impact on how the game plays.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh since you mentioned DNF, I may as well talk about another game that will never be released.

I wish Blizzard would make an MMORTS out of Starcraft. Maybe Starcraft 2?
That would be the best PC game ever.


----------



## JEBWrench

Hey! There are claims that DNF will actually be released this year - I mean, Prey got released, so anything's possible.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

ahhhhhh how adre you insult halo like that arggh :down: 

you will pay for this


----------



## gimmeXmunnei

I'd say Far Cry:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Jimmy the Hand

What is the best PC game ever?

I have several candidates, each was an extraordinary game in it's time. And each of them is still worth playing. 
Wizardry 7
Betrayal at Krondor
Heroes of Might and Magic III.
Baldur's Gate II
Spellforce


----------



## DocShock

Half-Life 2...no doubt!


----------



## lexmarks567

Train Simulator for me


----------



## Novanic

Warcraft series for me. Secondly has to be Diablo series. Yay blizzard! ^^


----------



## Chicon

JEBWrench said:


> Best PC Game ever? One of the following:
> 
> Fallout 2
> X-Com: UFO Defense
> Syberia
> Beyond Good & Evil


Syberia 1 & 2 :up:

There's a new game from the Syberia's author : Paradise :up:


----------



## JEBWrench

Chicon said:


> Syberia 1 & 2 :up:
> 
> There's a new game from the Syberia's author : Paradise :up:


Excellent! I haven't yet found Syberia 2, I'm afraid, nor of Sokal's earlier games. I'd love to, though. His storytelling is genius. I'm surprised he's not as well known as a Rand Miller or even a Sid Meier.


----------



## Chicon

Xsgames is the new publisher of Syberia 2.
Prior to Syberia, Sokal created a game called Amerzone. The game was published pratically unfinished by his editor because of budget cuts. Graphically, the game is good but its storyline is poor. Fortunately, Sokal found out another editor (Microïds) to work on Syberia.


----------



## JEBWrench

I've read good things about Amerzone despite its budgeted shortcomings.

How does Syberia 2 compare to the original?


----------



## Chicon

JEBWrench said:


> I've read good things about Amerzone despite its budgeted shortcomings.
> 
> How does Syberia 2 compare to the original?


Syberia 2 is the following and conclusion of the story started in the original. The graphics and the gameplay are unchanged. All I can say (I don't want to disclose too much infos if you don't have the 2nd part of the story ), it's really moving !


----------



## JEBWrench

Haven't even gotten my hands on it yet; been trying desperatedly. But I know the first game was genuinely powerful. So I can imagine that the second would be at least comparable.


----------



## Chicon

JEBWrench said:


> Haven't even gotten my hands on it yet; been trying desperatedly...



You should try to buy it online.
As soon the 2nd part was distributed in Belgium, it went quickly sold-out in the shops !  
I had to buy it via a games specialized website.


----------



## gmcsierra99

im gonna say Grand Theft Auto San Andreas...


----------



## flytape8490

MS Paint is a hoot, oh, and calculator pretty much pwns everything, 'cluding halo2


----------



## phatmattrat

All of the Half-Life series, the Age of Empires series, the Need for Speed series, The Sims and Sim City series, Populous: The Beginning. That's what comes to mind right now.

Oh and Rome: Total War.


----------



## eddie5659

POE2 for Battlefield 2. Excellent mod, unranked.

Our sponsered server is always full


----------



## yank101

Operation Flashpoint by codemasters , ive played for years with it, you can make missions, got to sites and download missions that players have made. very realistic game play, makes Battlefield 2 look like Packman or Donkey Kong!

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/operationflashpointcwc/screenindex.html


----------



## s0ldi3r

Wolfenstein Enemy territory Owns all pl0x!!!!!


----------



## fred2028

Halo: Combat Evolved All The Way!!! Bre


----------



## SouthParkXP101

fred2028 said:


> Halo: Combat Evolved All The Way!!! Bre


hell yeah:up:


----------



## fred2028

fred2028 said:


> Halo: Combat Evolved All The Way!!! Bre


Hmmm I typed that in all caps ...


----------



## bfboffen

battlefield 2 for sure not just cos it has sweet online play you don't need windows to play it 
imagine a world without windows
we wouldn't need this forum to complain about it


----------



## SouthParkXP101

well the reason you need winodws to play halo is because MS make thier games so that they get the most profit , since they make windows and halo you would have to pay for windows and halo so they get more cash


----------



## JEBWrench

bfboffen said:


> imagine a world without windows


Billions of dollars in charity donations a year gone, what a wonderful world that would be.

(Sorry, off-topic. )

On-topic, I still say no FPS can surpass System Shock 2 in terms of gameplay, story, and atmosphere. :up:

I don't know if any game can.  (Except Syberia, but I understand the point-and-click adventure game a la Sam and Max/Monkey Island/King's Quest/etc. isn't for everyone.)


----------



## emoduckie14

Hey! Good to see this thread is alive, i want to know whats the best RTS out now, i just fell in love with the command & conquer series...


----------



## JEBWrench

RTS; a genre I mostly hate. I'd say Homeworld 2 is my favourite, though.


----------



## emoduckie14

Hey, i got homeworld 2 at the dollar store for one buck! and i sold it bundled with a computer on eBay! lol oops


----------



## emoduckie14

click on penguin palace! lol its mine


----------



## SouthParkXP101

emoduckie14 said:


> click on penguin palace! lol its mine


LOL ilike it


----------



## emoduckie14

sorry, whats Dec. 7, 1941?


----------



## SouthParkXP101

hmmm its supposed to be 47 and it was the attack on pearl harbor


----------



## fred2028

emoduckie14 said:


> sorry, whats Dec. 7, 1941?


Japanese surprise attack on Pearl Harbour, USA. Why?


----------



## fred2028

southparkxp101 said:


> hmmm its supposed to be 47 and it was the attack on pearl harbor


It's not 1947 since the war ended 1945, and Japan attacked before the war ended. The USA kicked The Japanese butts before the war ended too.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

google it 

trust me im right i did my home work and went to the memoriel


----------



## Ziggy1

What is your point with saying it is 1947 southpark..


----------



## JEBWrench

The day Pearl Harbour was bombed.


----------



## JEBWrench

southparkxp101 said:


> google it
> 
> trust me im right i did my home work and went to the memoriel


No, you're not right. It's 1941. The war ended in 1945.


----------



## Ziggy1

And Pearl Harbor was Dec 7 1941, but I get the impression he is just stirring the pot (or smoking it..LOL)


----------



## SouthParkXP101

Hehe 


i went to a perty eriler and had a few drinks (fewLOL) it is 1941 and the reason it is in my signature many of my famly member died because of the damn japanese and i will never buy thier products if i have the choice and i will hate them for the rest of my life 




(and im not talking about the japs today im talking about the ones back then)


----------



## coolguy204

right on southparkxp101


----------



## SouthParkXP101

coolguy204 said:


> right on southparkxp101


?

huh?


----------



## emoduckie14

whoo, thats a little racist dont you think? lets imagine a man named Mr.Lan who loved to sit on his rocking chair and sew scarfs, he had nothing to do with Perl Harbor in 1991... would you have anything against him? And trust me, The Japps droped the Atom Bomb on Pearly Haror on Febuary 31st 1991...


----------



## gmcsierra99

your gonna get banned, you just registered 2 say that? your dumb..


----------



## ~Candy~

If this thread doesn't get back on track, it will be closed............


----------



## lexmarks567

On track answer train simulator. I know I posted a few posts back But I like it. You get to drive a train.And do what real train drivers 2. I have the second (2nd) verson if the game.


----------



## emoduckie14

so i heard that gta sa is getting banned in some places, and if you get caught with it its 2 months in prison! because of that silly decaf coffee.


----------



## emoduckie14

but my fav is the command and conquer series. as of 2 days ago


----------



## JEBWrench

emoduckie14 said:


> so i heard that gta sa is getting banned in some places, and if you get caught with it its 2 months in prison! because of that silly decaf coffee.


No you didn't.


----------



## emoduckie14

no seriously, thats what i heard.


----------



## DarkLightCK91

I dont have many pc games, i only play GTA's on playstation so i wont say that... atm im into command & conquer lol
so ill just say that... red alert 2 atm


----------



## SouthParkXP101

Welcome to TSG dark light


----------



## DarkLightCK91

lol thanks for the welcome


----------



## SouthParkXP101

And BTW if you like shooters you should try 

Halo:combat evolved 

its a good game for a good price:up:


----------



## JEBWrench

Seems you like RTS - I suggest Ground Control. A lot of fun, and free from the developer (Sierra)


----------



## SouthParkXP101

well im off to play my new copy of halo 2 

(i steped on the old one  )


----------



## SouthParkXP101

have you guys ever herd of this cheat code in halo 2 ?

get the scareb gun (the big spider thing with the huge plasma connon)
it says in the level of metropolis when you cross the bridge to kill your guys and kill evrything but the banshees and go into the tunnel and when it says loading ..done you hijack the bansee and go through normally untill you get to the large bride abouve the sacreb where the gun is at .

the thing i cant get is how do you get the banshee ? ill go down into the tunnel but the banshee wont follow me all the way and if you jump too soo it kills you and launches you out of the tunnel 

any ideas would be greatly apreciated

here is the actual code 
Hint:To get the scarab gun
Ok to get the scarab gun you need to have several things. Patience, time, and skill. Ok first you go to the Metropolis level and whenyou start first kill your marines and drive over the bridge. But when on the bridge you need to hijack a ghost (Easier on 2player)and keep it alive. Now then you need to go and drive along the bridge destroying everything except that one ghost and when you get to the part when there are plenty of banshees mopping about destroy all but 1!!! Then enter the tunnel and use the ghost to make the banshee interested in you and make it follow you through the tunnels.Hint: It is easier to make 1 person go ahead and kill everything ahead of you including the marines.They will try to destroy the banshee and you dont want that. Constantly fire at the banshee to continue its interest in you through the tunnel. Hint: Before you are able to hijact thebanshee you need to destroy BOTH of its wings. Then when you get to a part where it says Loading Done hijact the banshee and fly out to the open area. When out in the open fly up to where you see 2 giant arches/bridges on oneof the builings and land on the highest one. Dont worry you are able to fly up there. Then you will see a plasma rifle on top of an orange cone. Pick up the plasma rifle and shoot it a couple of times. JUST DONT SHOOT UNDER YOURSELF. Then continue the level normally and have fun with your scarab gun!!!
Credit: [email protected] Posted By: nikx


----------



## psycho_gamer

Hey, I am a big die hard Sims fan. It is so cool!!!! Endless possibilities, especially when you try to destroy a house!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Point of Existence for BF2 is really good. The new 1.4 patch is alright too. The new map is fun and lotsa bugs got fixed.
I haven't heard of anyone playing it outside of windows tho.


----------



## coolguy204

I have a question. Are patches like mods or the game, or updayes for the game. or something else.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Patches are usually updates, but they work similar to mods .


----------



## DarqueMist

to expand a little more, patches usually fix something in the game that doesn't work properly and a mod adds extra content.


----------



## coolguy204

ok thanks for that.


----------



## vekien

I got Final Fantasy XI Online addicted. But HALO was one of my main games!.


----------



## vijay.tcs

prince of persia series of games (sands of time and the two thrones) by ubisoft games is really exciting...try it out


----------



## renegade X

Halo for PC is the best...hands down. Nothing better than FPS with vehicles.:up:


----------



## JEBWrench

vijay.tcs said:


> prince of persia series of games (sands of time and the two thrones) by ubisoft games is really exciting...try it out


Don't forget the first three games. Well, okay, feel free to forget Prince of Persia 3D. 

And are you forgetting Warrior Within existed like everyone else?


----------



## SouthParkXP101

renegade X said:


> Halo for PC is the best...hands down. Nothing better than FPS with vehicles.:up:


 yesssssssssssssss:up:


----------



## JEBWrench

renegade X said:


> Halo for PC is the best...hands down. Nothing better than FPS with vehicles.:up:


Yeah, it was amazing when Tribes did it long before then.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

JEBWrench said:


> Yeah, it was amazing when Tribes did it long before then.


you allways object to halo dont ya jeb


----------



## JEBWrench

southparkxp101 said:


> you allways odlect to halo dont ya jeb


Just pointing out the facts. 

Plus the original Tribes is FREE.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

JEBWrench said:


> Just pointing out the facts.
> 
> Plus the original Tribes is FREE.


so is the windows trial


----------



## renegade X

WOW Tribes had vehicles?


----------



## JEBWrench

renegade X said:


> WOW Tribes had vehicles?


Uh, yeah.


----------



## JEBWrench

southparkxp101 said:


> so is the windows trial


Oddly enough, a full version game is better than a Trial.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

JEBWrench said:


> Oddly enough, a full version game is better than a Trial.


yes i agree id like to play all 10 levels than just the silent cartographer


----------



## rylan90

*knock Knock* Anyone here? get with the program World of Warcraft is the best! Then Silicon Valley For N64


----------



## loony_taz00

WArcraft 3 the frozen throne...


----------



## titanania

Sorry Guild Wars is better in my opinion. Oh and WAY WAY cheaper. But I like MW better than Oblivion or my MMORPGs


----------



## JEBWrench

titanania said:


> Sorry Guild Wars is better in my opinion. Oh and WAY WAY cheaper. But I like MW better than Oblivion or my MMORPGs


Eh. Guild Wars is narrow and extremely repetitive. If you're going the free route, might as well go Diablo II.


----------



## titanania

Dont have Diablo and GW is only repetitive if you let it be. There are TONS of quests to do on the role-play servers.


----------



## JEBWrench

titanania said:


> Dont have Diablo and GW is only repetitive if you let it be. There are TONS of quests to do on the role-play servers.


Heh. I couldn't bring myself to get more than a bit into the game. Didn't hold my interest.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Neither WoW or Guildwars held my addiction but Runescape did.
As far as FPS with vehicles BF2 wins.


----------



## JEBWrench

iXneonXi said:


> Neither WoW or Guildwars held my addiction but Runescape did.


How?? There's nothing to do in it.


----------



## titanania

The only way theres anything to RS which i play occasionally, mainly for the chat function bc my friends p2p, is if your a "member" and I never thought the graphics and quality were worth 5 bucks a month. Maybe a one-time donation of ten or even twenty bucks but not five bucks a month.


----------



## hardhitta4ev

the best pc game ever is counter strike....no questions about it...simple and plain...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Actually theres plenty of stuff to do in it. Chances are you won't make every stat 99 and good job to you if ya do, but more than likely not. It has more skills than any other MMO I've played, each very very well developed (some better than others but mainly based on personal preference). If I get bored with one, I'll go to another. I like it because the game is Java, accessible from any computer with the Internet made within the past 10 years. Being a member that means I get to have a game that I pay for and play it anywhere. Also, it runs in a window not fullscreen, so I can multitask. I think it's worth the $5 considering that is much less than competition.


----------



## gmcsierra99

hardhitta4ev said:


> the best pc game ever is counter strike....no questions about it...simple and plain...


yeahh, i liked that game back around Jan., but then i kinda fell 4 the COD's..


----------



## JEBWrench

iXneonXi said:


> Actually theres plenty of stuff to do in it. Chances are you won't make every stat 99 and good job to you if ya do, but more than likely not. It has more skills than any other MMO I've played, each very very well developed (some better than others but mainly based on personal preference). If I get bored with one, I'll go to another. I like it because the game is Java, accessible from any computer with the Internet made within the past 10 years. Being a member that means I get to have a game that I pay for and play it anywhere. Also, it runs in a window not fullscreen, so I can multitask. I think it's worth the $5 considering that is much less than competition.


Eh. Guild Wars is a lot more immediately gratifying, I find, if you're looking at the price concern. I certainly didn't have the interest in kicking rats and chopping down trees to any particularly high level. It's also not very good to dialup - far more laggy than GW or WoW (both of which are mostly client-based. Very little need for broadband, per se.)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I didn't have to worry about the start being boring (which it actually was) because I was in a huge competition with everyone else in my class who just started. I think I may be one of the few (possibly the only one) who still plays it out of the original bunch. It's because I subscribed and they didn't. I always have to be the best at the game if everyone else is gonna play it, so I put plenty of time into Runescape and decided - why let it go to waste?

So, I haven't been kicking rats or chopping tress for quite some time. Mostly now I farm, mine, and kill high level stuff (or players if I feel like it - but they're more likely to kill _me_).

As far as dialup goes, I really dont know anyone outside of the internet who still uses it.


----------



## renegade X

> the best pc game ever is counter strike....no questions about it...simple and plain...


Umm.. plain and simple is right. I played that for years, but now there are games that actually have vehicles.


----------



## coolguy204

i'm definatley with hardhitta4er. u rock dude. Are u any good or new to the game. Hope to play u. my favorite map is glass room or glass floor.

PS. Playin on my xps 410 dudes, peace i'mm outeeee


----------



## JEBWrench

renegade X said:


> Umm.. plain and simple is right. I played that for years, but now there are games that actually have vehicles.


There were games with vehicles then too. 

Called Tribes.


----------



## titanania

Or you could get a real game like MW


----------



## JEBWrench

You badmouthin' Tribes?


----------



## titanania

No but the subject of this thread is BEST game. And MW is the only discussion topic bc of that


----------



## JEBWrench

"Only"? I may have to introduce you to Shodan.


----------



## titanania

You and your System Shock


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> "Only"? I may have to introduce you to Shodan.


But in MW you can build pillow forts .... how can anyone or anything beat that?


----------



## JEBWrench

The Many demands to know your intentions.


----------



## titanania

What mod is that? Or do you mean rearranging pillows? I like moving stuff around more in Oblivion but I like the Morrowind story and characters better. Plus the whole thing about merchants being able to tell if something is stolen is stupid, there's no way they would know unless its theres.


----------



## JEBWrench

You can steal pillows in Morrowind, and set them wherever you like. My MW character always stole the pillows from houses he robbed.  I think I had 30 or 40 of them stored in a building which I... err.. "occupied" against the previous owner's will.


----------



## titanania

Sounds like someone is admitting MW is better... 

I have many of "my own" houses in MW... It went like "Oh I like this house. Mine. "

I did have a pillow room from the first mission the fighters guild gave u where the rats were in her pillow rooms and I just took like a hundred with me and lined the room with them. The walls took the longest.


----------



## JEBWrench

Never! Just because I enjoyed Morrowind doesn't mean it's better than System Shock.


----------



## titanania

> I think I had 30 or 40 of them stored in a building which I... err.. "occupied" against the previous owner's will.


Im just playing them as I see them.  And that sounds like fond reiminscing if I am correct


----------



## DarqueMist

No mod ... I was bored ... ran around collecting pillows and ended up building a fort out of them .

I never took any screenshots of what I made and while this isn't a pillow fort it will give you an idea of what I mean and show that it can be done when you are bored enough


----------



## titanania

How did that work? Thats hilarious. Oh wait gravity in MW doesnt work like it does in Oblivion.


----------



## JEBWrench

titanania said:


> Im just playing them as I see them.  And that sounds like fond reiminscing if I am correct


It was fond reminiscing. 

But not as fond as darting into a small lab room for a quick breather while everything else around you is in utter chaos, slipping out the door and hearing one of those <CWLMST> MONKEYS!


----------



## DarqueMist

yeah the physics aren't exactly true to nature ... I used to build staircases out of books too


----------



## JEBWrench

DarqueMist said:


> yeah the physics aren't exactly true to nature ... I used to build staircases out of books too


That was always fun. Thankfully they had no chance of toppling.


----------



## titanania

that was always fun when u couldnt reach something to get a whole bunch of Mages Guild Charters and build a stairway to it. I did that to get to the floating Ordinator place (rock thing, fortress, w/e)


----------



## DarqueMist

titanania said:


> that was always fun when u couldnt reach something to get a whole bunch of Mages Guild Charters and build a stairway to it. I did that to get to the floating Ordinator place (rock thing, fortress, w/e)


Silly man, you should have hung onto your flieing sword .... please tell me you didn't give away your flieing sword


----------



## titanania

I didnt get a flying sword, should I have gotten a flying sword? i want a flying sword...


----------



## DarqueMist

thats a shame, I loved my flieing sword .... never did I have a dificulty getting anywhere with it .... mind you it bit if you flew to high and it tired out, long falls were rather "damaging"


----------



## titanania

Not if you are a Bosmer 

And what flying sword are u talking about  I didnt get a flying sword....


----------



## DarqueMist

Its been years since I played, I can't rememebr the name of it. I do know it wasn't one I enchanted myslef I found it at some point, just some levitate thing that lasted REALLY long


----------



## titanania

I have a Daedric Claymore I have been trying to think of an effect for, Levitate would be a god one


----------



## DarqueMist

titanania said:


> I have a Daedric Claymore I have been trying to think of an effect for, Levitate would be a god one


ahhh ... make sure you summon a golden saint to sacrifice into it so you can get a good duration


----------



## titanania

I always do. And I need to get Azura's Star but I havent because Im too lazy.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

So is MW or Oblivion better?


----------



## titanania

I like Morrowind better myslef, hence the devoted MW adventurer line in my sig and I do in fact have a file where EVERYONE in Vivec is dead  Took about 30 minutes and the Dragonbone Cuirass. And a Daedric Claymore


----------



## DarqueMist

iXneonXi said:


> So is MW or Oblivion better?


for gameplay ... right now I'd say yes
in time though I think Oblivion has the potential to eclipse it, the mod community is putting out some great stuff and if Bethesda gives us a couple major expansion packs like they did with MW then I will say the crown has been handed over.


----------



## titanania

I agree completely. I havent been brave enought to put any mods into Oblivion yet (mostly bc my character probably couldnt handle them) but WITH TIME it could outpace MW. It is just currently lacking a little and MW will run on much lower end machines as well. Once tech catches up with Oblivion, I believe it has great potential.


----------



## DarqueMist

I felt so cheated by the armor reward for completing the main quest (I already was wearing significantly better armor) I had to go out and find a mod to bring its stats up to what I had, it was just to good looking a paladin style to not use.

my character in light dragon armor, I photoshoped him in front of an active Oblivion gate for a wallpaper just cause I thought it would look cool


----------



## titanania

Well do you know of any good Oblivion mods for low level characters and btw whats a good Light Armor and where can I find it?


----------



## DarqueMist

No, I refused to use any mods untill very late in the game. I wanted to experience what the games makers intended before I started messing with things. (I do have one I'm going to try when I start a new character called Rens Beauty Pak which inserts a new race in to the game to use)

The first decent light armor you will find is elf, you have to wait till about level 17 I think to start finding glass armor which you will want as soon as possible if you are going the light armor route (check out places where thieves hang as they seem to love light armor)

Oblivion Mods is a forum thread that has quite a list of places to find mods

Oblivion Tweakguides has some good info on them too.


----------



## demogorgon15

Pfftt! The best game ever hands down is Eve Online  www.eve-online.com


----------



## chrisnoskill

Got to be these 3 in no particular order. Half Life, Medal Of Honour and Beneath a Steel Sky.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Welcome to TSG both of yall!
Enjoy.

Eve-Online. I hear mixed stuff about it. Actually without playing it long I vote it's a great game, but I'm not willing to pay nor am I willing to get use to it - it is highly complicated in my opinion.


----------



## theshadowcult

no one mentioned Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines... thats an awesome FPS/RPG, not only is it a awesome story, and it also boasts a great FPS hand to hand choice, but the game is on the source engine (yes steam sucks but source doesnt) and there fore you can even play the game on an intel onboard Video card (like anyone would even try it) plus you get multiple clans (bloodlines) to choose from at the start that actually change how the story plays... and some races are just plain fun... Malkavians are inherintly insane.... and the news reporter on the tv talks to you among other things... like a lamp post... always fun... i mean who writes dialogue for a lamp post


----------



## theshadowcult

sorry for double posting, but i was having trouble editing my previous post... anyway, im thinking that in the near future a candidate for the greatest (best) racing game so far will definately be Test Drive: Unlimited... have you seen this game (i dont mean looked at the graphics) http://www.atari.com.au/games/overview.do?id=435 tell me that multiplayer racing vid doesnt wet your apetite... i just wish Gta would have a multiplayer service like this... 

EDIT: this post edited fine :s, another game i would like to put forward for Best all time pc game is Active Dolls... j/k... or am i..


----------



## iLLegaL89

lol wtf is active dolls ;p


----------



## SouthParkXP101

chrisnoskill said:


> Got to be these 3 in no particular order. Half Life, Medal Of Honour and Beneath a Steel Sky.


soooo...... you joined in november 2004, but made you first post almost 2 years later


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> soooo...... you joined in november 2004, but made you first post almost 2 years later


odder things happen ... look at my join date and post count 
I posted once then _____________ (that indicates a long gap) before I posted again. But now am working on becoming a nuisance


----------



## titanania

Dont you mean distinguished member?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Must mean Candy is a pretty big nuisance 
I can't believe I just said that... Hopefully she's on her 30 day vacation ehem xD

Anyway, GTA does have multiplayer functionality if you download the mods for it.


----------



## JEBWrench

DarqueMist said:


> But now am working on becoming a nuisance


And succeeding!


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> And succeeding!


hey now!


----------



## sharky

STEEL TIDE......you are a sub capt. 
Here is a summary of the game but its more fun that it sounds. Good music too. Almost feels like your underwater for real.

Take the helm of the R.M.S. Triumphant, a highly modified T-class submarine, armed with devastating torpedoes, blistering anti-aircraft, and a powerful deck gun. Skim the surface at periscope depth, dive deep to avoid depth charges, and emerge to battle shore gun emplacements and enemy ships. Steel Tide offers in-your-face, arcade-style battles, where players quickly bring all of their weapons to bear in fast-paced, naval engagements. With simple pick-up-and-play controls, outstanding 3-D graphics, and multi-player capabilities, Steel Tide captures all of the excitement of submarine warfare

FREE DEMO HERE TOO:

http://www.trygames.com/game/aff=trygames/vid=b1769b99a68c26e0bd7bbdde704aee1e


----------



## McTimson

In no particular order....

StarCraft, Half-Life, and Diablo II.


----------



## theshadowcult

i never quite got the whole Diablo 2 thing... i mean Diablo was great, and the boss at the end of Hellfire was hilarious, but Diablo 2... meh... it was just diablo outdoors... it didnt really have anything that increased the play value, even if it did have more features... what am i not seeing that so many ppl enjoy about the game... apart from the fmv... as blizzard was always goode at that


----------



## JEBWrench

I'm with you shadow. Never was big on either of the games. Just clickfests to me, although they were sorta fun to kill time with.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

halo was the best


----------



## DarqueMist

What's overcome me, why am I starting to believe Halo was the best? 









southparkxp101 said:


> halo *was* the best


wait a sec South said WAS.... is someone slipping? Has he realized the truth, come over to the dark side?


----------



## JEBWrench

Nah, he's still not used to keyboard/mouse.


----------



## DarqueMist

I dunno ... he did say WAS the best.
I think someone has discovered Oblivion and has been secretly playing it ... to ashamed to admit it in front of his fellow halo fanboys though


----------



## titanania

Or maybe hes discovered MW and is just a late bloomer


----------



## JEBWrench

He might've just found and played the only good series of FPS that Bungie ever made.


----------



## titanania

You and your System Shock


----------



## JEBWrench

System Shock was Looking Glass. 

I was referring to the Marathon series.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

halo was the best ........


halo 2 is the best hahahahaha


----------



## JEBWrench

Halo 2 isn't a PC game.


----------



## titanania

Sorry the only "old" company I keep in track of is Sierra

And southpark, I fear we have already decided you are a secret MW or Oblivion devotee


----------



## SouthParkXP101

JEBWrench said:


> Halo 2 isn't a PC game.


yes it is....... i can hook my xbox up to the pc and play it on there


----------



## SouthParkXP101

titanania said:


> Sorry the only "old" company I keep in track of is Sierra
> 
> And southpark, I fear we have already decided you are a secret MW or Oblivion devotee


 dont know what MW or oblivion is...


----------



## titanania

Yes you do everyone does.
http://www.elderscrolls.com/
Now we know for sure.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

titanania said:


> Yes you do everyone does.
> http://www.elderscrolls.com/
> Now we know for sure.


never herd of it...


----------



## titanania

Whatever u say........


----------



## JEBWrench

South just covers his ears and goes "lalalalala" when someone mentions a good game.


----------



## DarqueMist

Since this is a game thread ... has any of you heard anything about Company of Heros yet?


----------



## SouthParkXP101

JEBWrench said:


> South just covers his ears and goes "lalalalala" when someone mentions a good game.


no.... i just google it to see more about it and i i like it ill rent it and if i really like it ill buy it


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> no.... i just google it to see more about it and i i like it ill rent it and if i really like it ill buy it


Not a series to rent South, I broke 200 hours geting through Oblivion, and well .... I have no idea how long with Morrowind, but way beyond what I have given to Oblivion so far.


----------



## JEBWrench

DarqueMist said:


> Since this is a game thread ... has any of you heard anything about Company of Heros yet?


I don't know of anyone who's actually played it.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

DarqueMist said:


> Not a series to rent South, I broke 200 hours geting through Oblivion, and well .... I have no idea how long with Morrowind, but way beyond what I have given to Oblivion so far.


i know the guy at the video / game store... he gives me extra time


----------



## titanania

Still wouldnt suggest renting it, bc Morrowind is so cheap now its probably about the same cost as renting to buy the game. And Im still not sure I believe you when you say you've never heard of either Morrowind or Oblivion.


----------



## JEBWrench

Especially since Oblivion is one of the games that actually carries the XBox 360.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

titanania said:


> Still wouldnt suggest renting it, bc Morrowind is so cheap now its probably about the same cost as renting to buy the game. And Im still not sure I believe you when you say you've never heard of either Morrowind or Oblivion.


well i dont know what to tell you other than i dont know what the hell it is...... dont believe me i dont care


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> well i dont know what to tell you other than i dont know what the hell it is...... dont believe me i dont care


you're reading some good natured teasing south, I don't think anyone is really picking on you. I know that was the case from me and to be honest ...

I've never played any of the Halo series


----------



## SouthParkXP101

best damn game here..... 
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/h/halo3/


----------



## JEBWrench

Still not a PC game.


----------



## JEBWrench

DarqueMist said:


> I've never played any of the Halo series


Take an average shooter, repeat one room ad nauseum, add marketing. You've played Halo.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

JEBWrench said:


> Take an average shooter, repeat one room ad nauseum, add marketing. You've played Halo.


 no add bad *** graphics, some skill , cheat modes , unlocable levils and there you go... dont listen to JEB , he is a noob


----------



## SouthParkXP101

DarqueMist said:


> you're reading some good natured teasing south, I don't think anyone is really picking on you. I know that was the case from me and to be honest ...
> im not mad ... just trying to get the pinot acroos
> 
> I've never played any of the Halo series


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> Take an average shooter, repeat one room ad nauseum, add marketing. You've played Halo.


I gathered that and its the reason I've never played it. I'm not a huge fan of shooters and the first one I've played that I just had to keep playing to see what would happen next was F.E.A.R. I did enjoy the COD series as well but there were times in that I found myself just wanting to get through areas to get into something a little more interesting.

Twitching just doesn't hold my interest that long


----------



## SouthParkXP101

JEBWrench said:


> Still not a PC game.


... yes it is... i use my xbox hooked up to the pc , it uses the pc so there fore its part pc game


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> no add bad *** graphics, some skill , *cheat modes* , unlocable levils and there you go... dont listen to JEB , he is a noob


CHEAT modes .... you use cheats? I've never understood the popularity of those because when you get down to it the only thing you are cheating is yourself, missing out on the thrill of discovery ... of course if all you discover is the need to twitch faster


----------



## JEBWrench

southparkxp101 said:


> no add bad *** graphics, some skill , cheat modes , unlocable levils and there you go... dont listen to JEB , he is a noob


Halo's graphics are definitely bad.  There's a difference between quality and "Hey, look what I learned to do today!" Skill, cheat modes, and unlockable levels are part of ANY shooter.  And there's nowhere near as much skill involved as in, say, Tribes.

Not to mention, the high requirements for the time do not equate to the calibre of the graphics, thanks to the sub-par programming. Many games with far better graphics require much less system power. (Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, Splinter Cell, Beyond Good and Evil, the list goes on.)


----------



## JEBWrench

southparkxp101 said:


> ... yes it is... i use my xbox hooked up to the pc , it uses the pc so there fore its part pc game


If I play a Game Boy game on a SNES via Super Game Boy, it's still a Game Boy game. 

Darque: I've used cheat codes in games where I've lacked suitable skill to experience the whole story, and just wanted to get through it. For example, I may do that with Daikatana some day, just to see it.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

DarqueMist said:


> CHEAT modes .... you use cheats? I've never understood the popularity of those because when you get down to it the only thing you are cheating is yourself, missing out on the thrill of discovery ... of course if all you discover is the need to twitch faster


 ... no in halo there isint any game cheats , just the ability to unlock secret parts you cant find in the normal game... like in the level metropolis.... you can get a huge plasma cannon that will destroy anything i dont use em to cheat .... just to make the game funner


----------



## SouthParkXP101

JEBWrench said:


> Halo's graphics are definitely bad.  There's a difference between quality and "Hey, look what I learned to do today!" Skill, cheat modes, and unlockable levels are part of ANY shooter.  And there's nowhere near as much skill involved as in, say, Tribes.
> 
> Not to mention, the high requirements for the time do not equate to the calibre of the graphics, thanks to the sub-par programming. Many games with far better graphics require much less system power. (Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, Splinter Cell, Beyond Good and Evil, the list goes on.)


look.... you know that those are just your opinions.... and me liking halo and saying its the best is my opinion.... opinions are like asssholes.... evreybody knows one...


----------



## JEBWrench

The system requirements of those other games aren't opinions.


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> Darque: I've used cheat codes in games where I've lacked suitable skill to experience the whole story, and just wanted to get through it. For example, I may do that with Daikatana some day, just to see it.


I know there are good reasons ..... I've used them myself, in fact I had to on a few occassions in Oblivion (to get by some thieves guild quest bugs). And I've also used them to rush to a new part of a game but that usually indicates I'm not enjoying it


----------



## SouthParkXP101

JEBWrench said:


> The system requirements of those other games aren't opinions.


you know what i meant...


----------



## titanania

I wasnt being serious about the Morrowind comment dude, its just that game was so popular at my old school that I was just kidding.

Anyways you should give it a try and make sure its the PC version. Otherwise you probably wont like it, I hated the watered down version they made for XBox becuase the XBOx processor couldnt handle the full glory of MW.


----------



## JEBWrench

Morrowind has also won more game of the year awards than Halo.


----------



## titanania

And I think Oblivion is about pass up Halo as well


----------



## titanania

Oh and Darque a Oblivion related question for you, Im now an expert of Alchemy. I was reading my manual and under Master it says you can make potions from a single ingredient. How does that work?


----------



## SouthParkXP101

JEBWrench said:


> Morrowind has also won more game of the year awards than Halo.


ok ...... im tired of dibating with you........................................................................................................................................, im done you won , but i still think halo is better , ill try tribes when i get a chance, maybe its better than halo, but i dont care, im done with debating about it... its boring , my subscription to this thread has been removed.


----------



## titanania

Geez we were just kidding at least I was. Im not much for Halo even on PC, Star Trek Voyager Elite Force is my FPS of choice. You should try Morrowind too, who knows maybe you will like it.


----------



## DarqueMist

titanania said:


> Oh and Darque a Oblivion related question for you, Im now an expert of Alchemy. I was reading my manual and under Master it says you can make potions from a single ingredient. How does that work?


I've never been a fan of developing a mage in the Elder Scroll Series, in Oblivion once I reached the ability to enchant items I more or less abandoned it and only went back to it as a sideline distraction. But anyways once a master, The 1st effect of the chosen ingredient determines the "effect" of the potion when only one ingredient is used. But since you are a master I'd hold off and mix'n'match ingredients to make stronger potions since you can make stronger/longer duration potions than anything you can find or but by that point. 
Good luck in finding Master Alchemical Equipment, You can't buy it only find it (or like me ... steal it, I leave it in my home so I don't have to worry about loosing it if arrested  ) And don't worry if you can't find all the Masters Equipment pieces, you don't need it. It just gives you better "quality" results.

Darliandor's Alchemy Lab , a pretty in depth FAQ for the Alchemy Skill


----------



## titanania

Thanks for the heads up. And Im not a master yet Im still just an Expert. I cant find any Expert equipment either 

But something odd has happened. Every time I make a Restore Health potion, they now weigh one pound regardless of how light the components were. I mean I can use Dragon's Tongue and Lady's Mantle Leaves and end up with a one pound potion from .02 lbs worth of ingredients. Its not a big issue but its annoying.


----------



## titanania

Oh and if I make a potion with both Restore Fatigue * and * Restore Health it only weighs .01 lbs. So I was just wondering whats up with that. Been unable to find anything on Google. Restore Health (if thats the only effect) seems to have been the only one affected.


----------



## DarqueMist

titanania said:


> Thanks for the heads up. And Im not a master yet Im still just an Expert. I cant find any Expert equipment either


If you are finding it hard to level up to Master Alchemist and haven't found the Master trainer here's how to find him



Spoiler



Talk to Ardaline in Bravil or Brotch Calus in Bruma about "Training" to be referred to Sinderion.
Go to the Sinderion's Cellar area in Skingrad's West Weald Inn.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

titanania said:


> Geez we were just kidding at least I was. Im not much for Halo even on PC, Star Trek Voyager Elite Force is my FPS of choice. You should try Morrowind too, who knows maybe you will like it.


 i know you where just kidding , just done debating on which one is better


----------



## titanania

Does that mean you are admitting that Morrowind is better?


----------



## SouthParkXP101

titanania said:


> Does that mean you are admitting that Morrowind is better?


dont know what that is


----------



## titanania

Darque, Im not finding it hard to level up at all. I would like to know if you knew why my Restore Health Potions were acting like that? I already found the Master Trainer but thanks for the "spoiler". Can you tell me where I might buy Expert equipment?


----------



## titanania

Go to the site then Southpark: http://www.elderscrolls.com/


----------



## DarqueMist

titanania said:


> Darque, Im not finding it hard to level up at all. I would like to know if you knew why my Restore Health Potions were acting like that? I already found the Master Trainer but thanks for the "spoiler". Can you tell me where I might buy Expert equipment?


I believe you have to be at about level 13 character developement before you will start finding expert equipment. I never found any of it to buy, got it mostly from dungeons. Look for ones that have Conjurer Adepts or Necromancers (remember duneons repopulate so go back to ones you have already found them in).


----------



## titanania

Thanks for the update. of course, Im level 12 

Dungeons regenerate in Oblivion?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## DarqueMist

titanania said:


> Thanks for the update. of course, Im level 12
> 
> Dungeons regenerate in Oblivion?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


YUP! traps reset, and all the baddies return (which isn't so bad .... they refill all the goodie chests ... non quest items only of course ). I don't know what the timeframe is, but you do have to wait a bit before they return (hmmm ... the respawn may happen after a restart, didn't think to check that)


----------



## titanania

Me no likely some traps

Then some work FOR me, I like those 

You would think that the people hiding in the dungeons would know where the traps were but apparently not


----------



## DarqueMist

Traps are easy
gas cloud .... crouch and it will do little or no damage

blood on the floor .... floor raises to squish you into the ceiling
holes in the floor ..... floor drops to impale you on spikes
in either case the edges are well defined so just jump over the corners to the vestibules on the sides

slits in the walls .... blades come out, trigger the first then its just a matter of patient timing to avoid the rest

pressure plates or trip wires ... trigger them and step backwards

in all cases deal with the baddies before the traps, draw them into them with ranged attacks .... it sucks trying to time your way through traps while fighting someone stronger than you


----------



## titanania

Yea I know what to look for them and how to deal with them its just that its still a pain to look around along with fighting. Hey, at least Im an awesome marksman.


----------



## Russmo

Wacraft 3 is best game ever  no questions asked!


----------



## SouthParkXP101

ya know i herd some rumers..... about MS...... they are doing things......... latly the stocks in MS have decresed they have not been dropping any prices, they stoped supporting win98, they have made job cuts, huges ammounts of money have been deverted to ssecret places, i think they are going to make a move soon, to buy someone out, im thinking sony... in the gaming division, its just an idea...., also they are rumprs about a new gaming platfrom from MS,(the xbox 180) the 180 will out perfrom and nintendo, psp, and any others....., the are also working on another version of halo (no not halo 3) the name is not confirmed yet but its very possible they will be throwing anything they can when the ps3 xcomes out to try to overcome the sales and buy sony gaming divisions out , i hope it happens.... , what do you think will happen?


----------



## SouthParkXP101

Russmo said:


> Wacraft 3 is best game ever  no questions asked!


 question: is it?

anwser: no halo is


----------



## titanania

I hope Microsoft shrivels up and somewhere along the lines of technology development we may get to see some competition pricewise not Microsoft holding all the reins for all the horses.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

titanania said:


> I hope Microsoft shrivels up and somewhere along the lines of technology development we may get to see some competition pricewise not Microsoft holding all the reins for all the horses.


 , if you ask me i hope they buy out the entire worlds technology , it would be so easy to have one company own all of that , and there are the best at what they do


----------



## titanania

Do you even know what you just said? No competition for Microsoft means no price caps and Microsoft is not the "best at what they do" by a long shot


----------



## SouthParkXP101

titanania said:


> Do you even know what you just said? No competition for Microsoft means no price caps and Microsoft is not the "best at what they do" by a long shot


yes i know..... i know.... i hope it happens too, havent you ever herd of goverment pricecaps? world wide price caps? , they are the best at what they do hands down , if you disagree , im sorry


----------



## titanania

Well I do and they are not the "best at what they do". Any company that creates its own problems is not the best.... ever..... regardless of what field its in

http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS6544431885.html


----------



## SouthParkXP101

titanania said:


> Well I do and they are not the "best at what they do". Any company that creates its own problems is not the best.... ever..... regardless of what field its in


how do they create problems......... how do you say that ? they are building technology that you are obously are not aware of... but then you probbly dont have the connections i do, people+ tech= eaiser life... right...? they are just trying to make life eiser and better , and therfore problems will occour , i bet you even using microsoft programs on you computer right now


----------



## titanania

I use a stripped down version of XP, yes. Only for gaming.

As for other Microsoft apps, they havent seen my computer 

As for creating their own problems read the article on my last post.

If by easier and better you mean removing peoples choices then yes i agree they are excellent at that. And (people + tech = easier life) only applies if the technology works consistently which Microsot products never do.



> they are just trying to make life eiser and better , and therfore problems will occour


What? How does what you just said make sense.....

And if by new technology you mean Vista, that is going to be so unstable its not even funny for at least two months after the release date. Plus they still dont support half of the hardware out there with their Beta versions.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

titanania said:


> I use a stripped down version of XP, yes. Only for gaming.
> 
> As for other Microsoft apps, they havent seen my computer
> 
> As for creating their own problems read the article on my last post.
> 
> If by easier and better you mean removing peoples choices then yes i agree they are excellent at that. And (people + tech = easier life) only applies if the technology works consistently which Microsot products never do.
> 
> What? How does what you just said make sense.....
> 
> And if by new technology you mean Vista, that is going to be so unstable its not even funny for at least two months after the release date. Plus they still dont support half of the hardware out there with their Beta versions.


it makes sense.... , mS products have never let me down , i will allways use thier prouducts , because they are the best you can get. the best.

no i dont mean vista , i have a friend who works for them, i will not say what he does or who he is , but he shows me the things these people have planned and are building and the things that are waiting to be released , you have no idea...


----------



## titanania

Ill believe when i see it. And when you say they've never let you down, you've never had any spyware or a virus huh? That must be a record....

I also have friends that work for AMD and they think that Microsoft is trying to jump in swinging and knock out the competition before they have time to adjust to Vista. I dont see how you can imagine thats a good thing? Have you read that article yet... bc any company that makes a self-destruct sequence in their software is not cool by me.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

ok on my old windows 95 machine a packard bell (the old hp) never got a virus , i used it for years untill win98se came out , i never had a virus with it . never , and the only computer i have ever had spywar eissues is my dell which is a POS, all my other computers run fine .thanks

and _you_ will see it soon.


----------



## titanania

Its always that way with Microsoft.... soon..... oh wait why wait

http://www.ubuntu.com/


----------



## SouthParkXP101

titanania said:


> Its always that way with Microsoft.... soon..... oh wait why wait
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/


http://www.ubuntu.com/[/QUOTE]

JUNK


----------



## SouthParkXP101

has anyone herd of a pc release for The Chronicals Of Riddick escape from butcher bay?

i know its for vista


----------



## warzoneusa

my favorite pc game is FEAR


----------



## jack8

I'm playing FEAR at the moment and it is very good.


----------



## Spider111

i'm very fond of soccer,so for me the best game is fifa manager 2006.And I'm looking forward FM2007 release.


----------



## DarqueMist

jack8 said:


> I'm playing FEAR at the moment and it is very good.


Great pick for a shooter, if you are enjoying the start of it get ready. F.E.A.R. is one of those games that just keeps getting better as you dig deeper into it ( I loved how creeped out it could make me feel )


----------



## SouthParkXP101

DarqueMist said:


> Great pick for a shooter, if you are enjoying the start of it get ready. F.E.A.R. is one of those games that just keeps getting better as you dig deeper into it ( I loved how creeped out it could make me feel )


do they sell that for the 360?


----------



## DarqueMist

I was going to say no just because of the raw horsepower it takes to run the game, glad I looked first.

F.E.A.R. for Xbox 360


----------



## SouthParkXP101

awesome , ill have to pick that one up , if it was played on the pc what would the computers specs need to be? im guessing really top end?


----------



## DarqueMist

I can't remember its recomended specs but I had issues and had to drop the quality a bit (but not enough to hurt its look much). I was using the rig in my profile when I played it.

watch out if you get it .... Alma is one creepy little girl (and I hear she has a thing for Halo fanboys  )


----------



## SouthParkXP101

well my newest pc (homeBuilt) is having a few problems getting running 

based on what you know how well would this pc run it?

Dell dm051 Pentium (4) cpu 3.000GHz 
2.99GHz, 504MB of RAM 


thats all i know of this system


----------



## DarqueMist

right off the RAM looks low (the min requirements are 512), processor is ok, but without knowing what the vid card is who knows? The minimum cards they list don't handle the game very well, I'd say realistically you need a geForce 6600, ati 9800 or better.


----------



## reaper616

My favourite game would have to be Halo 2 at the minute.


----------



## DarqueMist

reaper616 said:


> My favourite game would have to be Halo 2 at the minute.


What did you have to go and say that for?
The last thing we need in here is someone encouraging South


----------



## reaper616

Lol, actually i do prefer F.E.A.R at the minute lol
But i do enjoy Halo 2..... but mostly F.E.A.R


----------



## DarqueMist

I prefer RPGs myself (Oblivion being the most recent), F.E.A.R. was one of the few shooters I actually wanted to play through to the end after starting (I usually get bored with them). 
there's nothing wrong with being a Halo fan ... a few of us have just been giving South a hard time about it


----------



## reaper616

Lol, i love RPG's, Final Fantasy has to be my fovourite though, i love the story lines and the plot... all of them rule.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

reaper616 said:


> My favourite game would have to be Halo 2 at the minute.


muhahahahahahahahhahaa


----------



## cpscdave

Going to post a couple cause I mean really how could you choose between them?

*Master of Orion 2* Probally my fav out of the 3 I'm posting. I've played that game so many freaking times its scarey. I was so dissappointed by MOO3. Only played it a couple times and then put it away. So much hype and anticipation lead to so much dissapointment in my books.

*Freespace I & II* I love one of the last missions in the game when your protecting freighters as they retreat from a system only to have your commander come on the line and tell ya to get the fark out of there as the sun's gone nova, and you gotta race to the jump node. Awesome game engine matched with a great story line what more could you ask for? (Hehehe except maybe a third installment of the game )

*X-Com Apocolypse* lol I remember playing this once for like 3 hours with out saving (ya I know) and I sent my A squad out on a mission only to enter the building on a catwalk of sort. As I start looking for the aliens before I could react a blue popper runs up, blows up and kills the first couple of my guys, but the explosion was strong enough that the catwalk collapsed and killed the rest of my guys. I was SOOOOOOOOOOOO pissed off I launched my ships and shot up the city for a while lol


----------



## titanania

southparkxp101 said:


> http://www.ubuntu.com/


JUNK [/QUOTE]

Whatever you say, sounds like somebody is scared to try it bc they may like it.

And thats awfully fricking rude of you, because I have yet to come out and say that Microsot is junk even though it is.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

o well 
you just said it there


----------



## titanania

You know what you are unbelievable, standing by MS like that and just being rude as **** to anyone who tells you different. Have I been rude? No. Ive just given my opinion. You on the other hand, are trying to stir up stuff.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

no im just sayin my opinion.....


----------



## titanania

No, you are being an *** about your opinion. If you were just statign youu opinion you wouldnt quote MY posts just to call them jumk. Did I ever quote you on MS and say junk? Oh thats right, no, I didnt have to, Ubuntu speaks for itself, too bad MS doesn't.


----------



## DarqueMist

titanania, chill a little bit, South is just razzin you about M$ in the same way we have been giving him a hard time about Halo .... its all good natured fun. I sincerely doubt he meant to insult you in any way and is not looking to stir things up.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

very interesting....... very interesting...... 

whatever you say......

im done listining to you complain to me 

Bye


----------



## titanania

Whatever and I never "complained" to you its just the way you were "expressing your opinion"


----------



## SouthParkXP101

_South is just razzin you about M$ in the same way we have been giving him a hard time about Halo .... its all good natured fun. I sincerely doubt he meant to insult you in any way and is not looking to stir things up. 
_

did not mean to upset you soooo much, i was just doing to you with OS ,like you did to me with Halo


----------



## titanania

Like I did to you? A couple of comments just messing with your devotion when Halo's not a PC game and didnt belong in the thread and then you just start worshipping the ground MS walks on and throwing Ubuntu back at me like my own comments were insults. Ok.....

Im done talking about this.


----------



## kalidi

I say counter stike (cs) its totally awsome.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

._Im done talking about this_

thank you.


----------



## titanania

Man you know whats bad?

Buying Guild Wars Factions (sealed) for 10 bucks, having it install right, getting it activated and then you find out the issues with your computer which had been "random" up to this point decide to not let you play for more than five minutes without stopping the system and requiring a manual reboot.

Welcome to my day 

And I was all excited about being an assassin, too....


----------



## JEBWrench

Didn't I warn you about Guild Wars?


----------



## titanania

This is unrelated to the game, its my hardware giving me woes.


----------



## LogicalNitWit

Rollercoaster Tycoon 2 is my all time favorite for the pc.
They could have done sooo much with part 3, but came way short because Atari pushed the release before all the bugs were fixed, and its way too unstable.


----------



## blaine2521

Started playing Delta Force 2 when i started gaming....Cant seem to get away from it...


----------



## Motivv

World of warcraft, warcraft 3


----------



## isotonic_uk

on pc it has to be call of duty2


----------



## darthpotato

warcraft 3, definitly!


----------



## iLLegaL89

/signed !


----------



## TheTrooper

Most definately the whole Command and Conquer series... Excluding the failure called "Renegade".
Other than that ALL C&C's are great PC classics.


----------



## bluberryjam01

The Sims 2. Duh.


----------



## InfernoReaper

Counterstrike


----------



## SouthParkXP101

still holding strong to halo


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> still holding strong to halo


and we all know what happens when Halo is compared to a real game










sorry south ... boredom made me do it ​


----------



## titanania

lol wish i could put that picture in my sig line


----------



## SouthParkXP101

you gus suck  

if only i could make them damn animations


----------



## Volan

For sure Half-life 2 is the best game of all times and all peoples!!!
Undoubtedly


----------



## PEP

oblivion is no doubt the best game ever of its type....


----------



## SouthParkXP101

PEP said:


> oblivion is no doubt the best game ever* of its type*....


yea , but its not the best game


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> yea , but its not the best game


your conversion will come


----------



## SouthParkXP101

OH MY GOD WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU USING TO MAKE THAT??????     \


we shall seee , when i order the game


----------



## SouthParkXP101

is this the origonal http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16832136107


----------



## titanania

Thats Oblivion

Its actually number four in the Elder Scrolls Series, with Arena, Daggerfall, and Morrowind preceding it

I like Morrowind better myself both for stability and greater landmass.


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> OH MY GOD WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU USING TO MAKE THAT??????     \


I told you .... photoshop to doctor the image and create the frames, imageready to combine them into an animated gif


----------



## SouthParkXP101

photo shop pro?


----------



## SouthParkXP101

titanania said:


> Thats Oblivion
> 
> Its actually number four in the Elder Scrolls Series, with Arena, Daggerfall, and Morrowind preceding it
> 
> I like Morrowind better myself both for stability and greater landmass.


so which is the very first one?


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> is this the origonal http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16832136107


thats the special edition that has the extras I mentioned in the other thread

Oblivion PC this is the one without the extras (which in my oppinion you don't need unless you are a major fanboy of the game)


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> so which is the very first one?


Do you mean the very first game in the Elder Scroll Series?

1. The Elder Scrolls, Chapter I - Arena (1994)
2. The Elder Scrolls, Chapter II - Daggerfall (1996)
3. The Elder Scrolls, Chapter III - Morrowind (2002)

* Two expansion packs for Morrowind: Tribunal (2002) and Bloodmoon (2003).

4. The Elder Scrolls, Chapter IV - Oblivion (2006)


----------



## SouthParkXP101

no whatever the very first oblivion was


----------



## PEP

oblivion is teh fourth one in the seires of teh elder scrolls there is no first oblivion...


----------



## DarqueMist

there is only 1 Oblivion
Oblivion is #4 in the Elder Scroll series, Morrowind #3, Daggerfall #2, Arena #1

Each of those 4 are stand alone games that are't dependant on the others to follow the story. The links you found on new egg (Oblivion) are to the game I've been talking about


----------



## Stone Dog

eddie5659 said:


> Battlefield 2 for me, close second is Call of Duty United Offensive
> 
> eddie


Wow, I have the exact same faves as Eddie...COD:UO was fantastic and is highly overlooked IMHO.


----------



## eddie5659

Can buy this one on the pc at last, but will have to play in compatability mode:

Abe's Oddysee

Ah, it takes me back


----------



## eddie5659

Great minds think alike, Stone Dog 

Never did like COD2 on or offline. Playing the original COD on the hardest level, as it gives me something to do again 

BF2 SF is okay, and so is EU and AF.

I tend to play them somtimes, but mostly normal BF2. I do play BF2 SF when I'm using my sniper only account, but my main account I'm nearly a Sergeant Major.


----------



## PEP

Stone Dog said:


> Wow, I have the exact same faves as Eddie...COD:UO was fantastic and is highly overlooked IMHO.


true true united offensive was amazing especially the Russian part of it. Its cool that oyu get to experience an actual war like it was in the old days


----------



## Dunko9

Best Wars game is Call of Duty 1 & 2. COD 3 coming soon!:up: 

Best Football Manager game is Football Manager 2006, LMA Manager 2007. (i just love football manager)

Best Racing game is Rally Chamionship (i know old game but its my fav)


----------



## JEBWrench

I've been a huge fan of the Championship Manager series. Haven't tried any of the new Football Managers, though.


----------



## Dunko9

JEBWrench said:


> I've been a huge fan of the Championship Manager series. Haven't tried any of the new Football Managers, though.


I'm telling you thats Championship Manager is same as Football Manager 2005/2006/2007, only little bit different but most same. I like Championship Manager 2007 thats i got demo. i love FM2006, LMA Manager 2007 as well. I do love any football manager!!


----------



## PEP

managers.. ppvvsvssvstttt.....

ROME TOTAL WAR. great game.


----------



## JEBWrench

Dunko9 said:


> I'm telling you thats Championship Manager is same as Football Manager 2005/2006/2007, only little bit different but most same. I like Championship Manager 2007 thats i got demo. i love FM2006, LMA Manager 2007 as well. I do love any football manager!!


I still play SI's games - I mentioned NHL Eastside Hockey Manager earlier in this thread. :up:

I'd love to get my hands on the Football Manager games.


----------



## Skivvywaver

How many times do I have to tell you???

******* RAMPAGE was the greatest PC game ever. You get cussed at, you get shot, you just kill kill kill.

LOL  OK, it was corny but man was it fun. I miss the days of DOS in a way, mostly cause RR won't run on XP.


----------



## JEBWrench

There's always DOSBox there *******.


----------



## PEP

Skivvywaver said:


> How many times do I have to tell you???
> 
> ******* RAMPAGE was the greatest PC game ever. You get cussed at, you get shot, you just kill kill kill.
> 
> LOL  OK, it was corny but man was it fun. I miss the days of DOS in a way, mostly cause RR won't run on XP.


******* RAMPAGE........... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## SouthParkXP101

sounds like fun:up:


----------



## titanania

Also sounds like ******* Rampage would run in DOSBox, if you want more info Skivvy, just PM me and I can give the lowdown on DOSBox.


----------



## DuO

Halo!
Halo 2 is te best ever but it's not yet a PC game.
Halo 2 Vista will be awsome!


----------



## DarqueMist

DuO said:


> Halo!
> Halo 2 is te best ever but it's not yet a PC game.
> Halo 2 Vista will be awsome!


Not another







... please let South miss this


----------



## titanania

Maybe if we post enough, he won't notice it.


----------



## PEP

taking space taking space....

best game ever is alladin for DOS LOL


----------



## JEBWrench

DuO said:


> Halo!
> Halo 2 is te best ever but it's not yet a PC game.
> Halo 2 Vista will be awsome!


DuO meet South. South meet DuO.


----------



## nocturnal428

Best PC game....Some of my fav now is Fear, Halo 2, but I also have been playing Final fantasy 7 and 8 on PC and I love the Final fantasy series.


----------



## Takata

chain_metal said:


> Ohhh, warcraft is soooooo addicting!


Which Warcraft game? you know there are several, the first three, then World of Warcraft.


----------



## PEP

Grim Fandango Is Teh Ebst Pc Game That Evercame Out In The History Of The World Mannnn


----------



## TheApprentice

Unreal Tournament all the way up to 2007 (though not released)


----------



## dragonrice

Starcraft or Warcraft 3. I really can't decide which one is my top fav since they are both really addictive. Starcraft may be old but the gameplay is fun and lots of interesting people.


----------



## Cold71

Any of the old Sierra games, mostly the Space quest and Police Quest Series. they need to make a Space Quest 7! (canceled in Dec 1997, R.I.P.)


----------



## darthpotato

dark messiah of might and magic

Dunno why the game isnt being mentioned that much IT ROCKS!!!


----------



## Nameisnobody

Medieval: Total War or any of the recent ones
OR
Warcraft III


----------



## JEBWrench

Shogun was good too. Not as good as Medieval though.


----------



## darthpotato

hmm i liked shogun more than medieval (Medievals too complicated for me  )


----------



## JEBWrench

I found there was more going on in Medieval - and I like micromanagement. That's why I like Paradox games - Europa Universalis, Hearts of Iron, Crusader Kings, etc.


----------



## DarqueMist

JEB .... anyone .... have you seen Gothic 3 yet? Looks like they thought better and dropped the starforce copy protection and are instead using tages, so I'm thinking about picking it up when it comes out. The EU version reviews look good and it sounds like it could be *THE* RPG that others will be measured against.


----------



## JEBWrench

Haven't even heard of it, DM.


----------



## DarqueMist

*Gothic 3* trailer on youtube


----------



## JEBWrench

Blasted YouTube.


----------



## Nameisnobody

Hows Europa Universalis I and II?


----------



## darthpotato

DarqueMist said:


> JEB .... anyone .... have you seen Gothic 3 yet? Looks like they thought better and dropped the starforce copy protection and are instead using tages, so I'm thinking about picking it up when it comes out. The EU version reviews look good and it sounds like it could be *THE* RPG that others will be measured against.


yeah one of my friends has it, lags like hell though


----------



## renegadeze

All the Medal of Honor games are dope.


----------



## PEP

Maple Story!!!


----------



## ucHiha itacHi

I would have to say the Final Fantasy Series..

I'm playing Final Fantasy XII right now and I would have to say that I am enchanted. As a matter of fact, I don't have time playing DotA anymore.


----------



## reaper616

I agree Final Fantasy series are the best games released EVER!


----------



## PEP

BULL..... Final Fantasy is just a gay turn based combat even though the story line seems a bit good....


----------



## DarqueMist

Final Fantasy has an incredible story line but personally I hate the narrow path you are forced to follow .... I prefer a more open ended game that lets you explore the world you are dropped into (not just rush through to the end of the main story line) like Fallout 2 , the Elder Scroll series and the Gothic series.


----------



## JEBWrench

The Final Fantasy series has barely been on the PC, and the two games that were on PC weren't very good. FF7 and FF8 were more like movies than games. After FF5, the FF series became, essentially, "All characters are your personal demigods. Press Start to win" and then bash the Confirm button for 40 hours and tell yourself it's fun. (Yes, I stole that line from Something Awful. Sue me, it's right. )

Give me Fallout, Planescape: Torment, The Elder Scrolls, System Shock, or Arcanum any day.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

DarqueMist said:


> Final Fantasy has an incredible story line but personally I hate the narrow path you are forced to follow .... I prefer a more open ended game that lets you explore the world you are dropped into (not just rush through to the end of the main story line) like Fallout 2 , the Elder Scroll series and the Gothic series.


like the halo series.... many optonal things to explore

also like the GTA san an dereas because the graphics on that games sucked, but there where so many cheats and modes on that game it wasent even funny


----------



## j-mcallister

Def has to be a football manager game ! i've never been addicted to ne thing as much in my life ! Fm 05 i'd say mainly cause i won everything hehe


----------



## reaper616

I agree about it being a narrow path but i love the gameplay, character leveling system and the storyline, but Final Fantasy X-2 does have a more open ended story line.

But Final Fantasy still rule!


----------



## G-14_Classified

I am still stuck on enjoying my Counterstrike (1.6 and Source), but it seems that the top game is the World of Warcraft (WoW) beause I have seen that game in action and it is addicting. I refuse to play it....only because it destroys lives!!!! I have seen friends lose jobs, girlfriends, or take sick time just to play that darn game. Never thought it would be that serious! I saw on tv (Divorce Court) that a woman was divorcing her husband because he plays too much Counterstrike....hahhhaa, she said that he refused to install one of their kids Sesame Street games for them to play; he said that it will slow his computer down if he did that!


----------



## Skivvywaver

I built my kids a gamer so they would keep their paws off my machine.  

It is listes as rig 2 but it is still a good gamer. Freaking FX-55 in my backup.


----------



## darthpotato

G-14_Classified said:


> I am still stuck on enjoying my Counterstrike (1.6 and Source), but it seems that the top game is the World of Warcraft (WoW) beause I have seen that game in action and it is addicting. I refuse to play it....only because it destroys lives!!!! I have seen friends lose jobs, girlfriends, or take sick time just to play that darn game. Never thought it would be that serious! I saw on tv (Divorce Court) that a woman was divorcing her husband because he plays too much Counterstrike....hahhhaa, she said that he refused to install one of their kids Sesame Street games for them to play; he said that it will slow his computer down if he did that!


it will slow down his computer LOL


----------



## PSPete

LOL! Alot of posts but i think the best game ever has to be Day Of Defeat thats if u like WW2 games, if not then i think Pro Evo 6 hehe


----------



## PEP

Day Of Defeat?? i love WW2 games but i never heard of it ... personally call of duty is my choice... but its gay that there wont be acall of duty 3 on PC unless they are hiding it


----------



## SouthParkXP101

yea ive got a few C.O.D on the xbox's


----------



## PSPete

LoL Google it... Day Of Defeat Sorce, seriouly this game is awsome


----------



## PSPete

Does anyone play DOD (Day Of Defeat Sorce) cos ur all missin out if u dont no what it is, its an online game that runs on steam, there is thousands of people on dod every nite.


----------



## PEP

im too lazy to buy it.... only 4 maps??


----------



## emoduckie14

i just got like a zillion games from by friend, games like conflict vietnam, cod, re outbreak, ghost recon jungle storm etc. Conflict vietnam was pretty realistic, what would you say the most RELISTIC games are?


----------



## PEP

oblivion? matrix path of neo ?? lol


----------



## JEBWrench

Most realistic? Daikatana. Everything you do is useless, ninjas appear out of nowhere and attack old men, and all frogs are out to kill you.


----------



## DarqueMist

Realistic? how can any game you play where you run around killing things be realistic? There's no fear of death, if your character dies its not like you die as well. Until games evolve to that level they will never be realistic, to call COD, MoH, Battlfield realistic belittles the horrors faced by the soldiers who placed their lives on the line fighting for the liberties we enjoy.

oh yeah ... that little rant in no way implies that those games can't be fun, I loved playing them myself


----------



## TBW

QUAKE ! No doubt about it. It doesn't have al the flash the newer games do but it was a first.....


----------



## Takata

DarqueMist said:


> Realistic? how can any game you play where you run around killing things be realistic? There's no fear of death, if your character dies its not like you die as well. Until games evolve to that level they will never be realistic, to call COD, MoH, Battlfield realistic belittles the horrors faced by the soldiers who placed their lives on the line fighting for the liberties we enjoy.
> 
> oh yeah ... that little rant in no way implies that those games can't be fun, I loved playing them myself


I'm sure he means realistic in graphics and the ammount of things that you can do in a game, voice over ect... Not comparing it to RL. If we did, the only game that would seem realistic would have to be "the sims" Which wasn't a bad sieries either.


----------



## pickaxe222

i remember oragon trail. loved it! hated when my oxen died...or had to buy new yolk...lol


----------



## JEBWrench

I still -play- Oregon Trail sometimes. 

"You have died of Dysentery."


----------



## PEP

JEBWrench said:


> Most realistic? Daikatana. Everything you do is useless, ninjas appear out of nowhere and attack old men, and all frogs are out to kill you.


AHH KILLER FROGS ROFL.... the most realistic game is the dying of hitman 2, storyline of Grim Fandango, fun of Oblivion, laser shooting frogs in starwars, AND THE REALWORLD.


----------



## PEP

Doom 3 The Best Hellish Monsters...


----------



## sophomore

Methost said:


> I vote EverQuest. I don't play it anymore, but for 4 years strong it was always on my PC. It also changed a whole genre or games.


 I totally agree, they don't called it NeverRest for nothing!!!


----------



## JEBWrench

Everquest was just the first MMORPG with advertising.


----------



## reaper616

Everquest is possibly my most favourite game below final fantasy but it does come really close.


----------



## argh2xxx

Starcraft rules, age of empire III, guild wars.


----------



## reaper616

I think the age of the Empire series is pretty good, but there all the same but different items and upgraded graphics.


----------



## Bluetiger0990

Ut2004


----------



## Compiler

Here is the worlds best game:










from 1982.... 

But I recommend this article about these types of games: Scorched Earth and Worms

http://armchairarcade.com/neo/node/427


----------



## JEBWrench

Scorched Earth is the Mother of All Games. :up:


----------



## PEP

ahh i remember playing it in 2003.... lol


----------



## JEBWrench

That and Quake were the two games that replaced work when I was in high school and got bored in my computer classes.


----------



## Compiler

What the??? The screen shot USED to work... it was of Odyssey2 game called "Smithereens" - oh well, go to that link will show the game I PLAYED.


----------



## Anotherprob

JEB mentioned Quake. That has to be one of my favorite games along with half-life: Day of Defeat mod. Quake made multiplayer fps for me with the diffrent runes of power in deathmatch and classes that were made in the original version of Team Fortress.


----------



## sultan_emerr

Compiler said:


> Here is the worlds best game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 1982....
> 
> But I recommend this article about these types of games: Scorched Earth and Worms
> 
> http://armchairarcade.com/neo/node/427


Nice link.


----------



## PEP

Look guys.. the best game was the game.... i bet you guys dont know what it is.... and you dare call yourselves gamers...... 

It was some game called frog something i think....
Basically you had these two flat boards on the right side and left side of the screen. and you can move one of them up and down and the computer controls the other board ... and theres a ball going back and forth and you have to make it not exit the screen on your side  i know you guys know what im talking about...


----------



## Jones

It's called Pong, and after 10 minutes, it's called Bored-to-Death.

Just because it was one of the first computer games doesn't make it the best. 

This thread should've been called 'Favourite Computer Game', because 'Best' is a very subjective term.


----------



## JEBWrench

If it was just Favourite, the heated discussions wouldn't happen.


----------



## Jones

Oh, come on. We all know that nobody needs a reason to start a 'heated discussion'.


----------



## JEBWrench

Point taken.


----------



## DarqueMist

something seems to be missing from here the last little while
oh wait ...... HALO !

isn't it weird how such an inferior game can get mentioned in here more often than truly great games like: the Elder Scrolls, Fallout, System Shock (I'll take your word on that one JEB). Now that I've been playing it a little bit I'll add Gothic 3 to the mix (with a disclaimer that it has less than stellar graphics). It has some interesting twists to throw at you, like in Fallout good vs bad play seems to be impacting the story line.


----------



## ZRHCRX/CCA/CSDR

Flight Simualtor X


----------



## JEBWrench

DarqueMist said:


> something seems to be missing from here the last little while
> oh wait ...... HALO !
> 
> isn't it weird how such an inferior game can get mentioned in here more often than truly great games like: the Elder Scrolls, Fallout, System Shock (I'll take your word on that one JEB). Now that I've been playing it a little bit I'll add Gothic 3 to the mix (with a disclaimer that it has less than stellar graphics). It has some interesting twists to throw at you, like in Fallout good vs bad play seems to be impacting the story line.


You forgot Tribes and the Myst series.


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> You forgot Tribes and the Myst series.


I hate puzzle/adventure games .... they make my head hurt


----------



## JEBWrench

Awww, muffin. 

Riven remains one of the finest examples of storytelling and atmosphere in a game. Possibly the best I've seen in an adventure game until Syberia - which absolutely belongs in any list of best game ever. Shame nobody played it.


----------



## DarqueMist

Siberia .... I find myslef constantly picking that up in the "reduced" bins. I've been tempted by it many times


----------



## JEBWrench

Buy it. :up: It's not as difficult as a game like Riven or Schizm, but wow, is the story amazing, the characters captivating, and the graphics stunning.

You'll likely wonder why Benoit Sokal isn't a better-known name. 

(Assuming you're talking about Syberia and not some other game called Siberia, of course. )


----------



## Nameisnobody

JEBWrench said:


> Awww, muffin.
> 
> Riven remains one of the finest examples of storytelling and atmosphere in a game. Possibly the best I've seen in an adventure game until Syberia - which absolutely belongs in any list of best game ever. Shame nobody played it.


Ah Syberia, great game, its my first time playing it.

Also playing Age of Empires II. :up:


----------



## JEBWrench

Nameisnobody said:


> Ah Syberia, great game, its my first time playing it.
> 
> Also playing Age of Empires II. :up:


Glad to hear of more people playing it. :up:

I've been trying to get my mitts on the sequel to no success.


----------



## reaper616

Siberia, is a good game used to play it alot but lost the cd


----------



## argh2xxx

JEBWrench said:


> Glad to hear of more people playing it. :up:
> 
> I've been trying to get my mitts on the sequel to no success.


Age of Empire III is not bad either.


----------



## PEP

i jsut palyed half life 2 episode 1 and its one of the greatest games i ever played


----------



## Compiler

How is Ep1 compared to regaulr HL2? yeah I know is more of an expansion... Wonder if there will be a HL3...


----------



## reaper616

I've heard there may be a HL3 and they have already started designing it apparently not sure though.... anyway when ut2007 comes out i'm sure it'll kick every other games ***, because of the new unreal engine they have made and are going to use.


----------



## Nameisnobody

argh2xxx said:


> Age of Empire III is not bad either.


I heard its good, but Im not really into the whole colonial aspect of it.
I find that time period in history to be...eh...
Not a big fan of muskets and such.

But Medieval 2: Total War on the other hand, the game looks amazing, but I'll probably get it when all the glitches have been patched.


----------



## kidzrule

> I've heard there may be a HL3 and they have already started designing it apparently not sure though.... anyway when ut2007 comes out i'm sure it'll kick every other games ***, because of the new unreal engine they have made and are going to use.


Yeah. UT2007 will own all other games. Downloaded the trailer. Feeling sorry for my wallet. I'm going to need a 2nd 7900GTX to play it at high quality.


----------



## Messerschmitt

Starcraft, t3h 1337ness probably the best game ever, if you wanna play san andreas just play it on a ps2, there horribly cheaper then PC upgrades


----------



## HungryBoots

I think the best game ever is Duke Nukem 3D. :up: Of course it's quite old but fantastic!!! Now I can play it even on my mobile))


----------



## Compiler

There will always be something BETTER in graphics coming out... UT07 looks great, as did 03/04 versions when they were NEW. I still play UT04, and it looks rather dated.

BTW, Gears Of War (if you seen the ADs, video, screenshots) thats coming out for the XBox360 - that IS USING UT07 technology.

2nd 7900GTX? Waste of money... a 8800GTX is really needed and still FASTER than 2 7900gtxs put together.


----------



## Nameisnobody

Has anyone played Dreamfall or Dreamfall: The Longest Journey.

Beautiful game, great story. I haven't played the first one though, but from what I read, its really good. Too bad the developers took like 6 years to bring the sequel. Hopefully, they don't take the same amount of time bringing in the final installation of the trilogy.


----------



## ebear321

Battlefield 2
FarCry
Half Life 2
Eve-Online


----------



## PEP

Half Life series


----------



## Takata

The sims the Complete collection is my favorite game, one thing that would make it the best is if they added the sims "cars" where you could go and buy cars for your sims. I think that was the only thing missing from all the seven expansions. Oblivion is a pretty sweet game. But there just too many games to pick out which one is the best as there will always be better games comming after it.


----------



## wasim safder

I think GTA SA was the best game i ever played. AND about halflife it was networked game
and i play it on single pc just walk here and there find nothing so what is said about that
ALSO i think " fifa 2006" is also a nice game not "fifa 2007"


----------



## cmarz

half life 1/2 and FEAR


----------



## PEP

Is fear good??? i never decided to check it out..


----------



## RSM123

Not sure if it's been mentioned ... but Armed Assault, the sequel to Operation Flashpoint is tipped to be popular. OFP was released just over 5 yrs ago, and is still supported by an immense community of modders.

http://www.armedassault.com/

http://www.armedassault.org/


----------



## javalin

For me: System Shock2, Deus Ex, Half-Life and F.E.A.R.

I'm a FPS fan!!

Javalin


----------



## cmarz

PEP said:


> Is fear good??? i never decided to check it out..


FEAR's got bullet time and a Half Life story kind of thing going for it with a twist of the movie The Ring.


----------



## javalin

F.E.A.R. is terrific as is Episode 1....Played each three times so far!

Javalin


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> Is fear good??? i never decided to check it out..


F.E.A.R. is as good a shooter as you will find. There are times it creeped me out completely and it is the only game I have ever played that has startled me enough to actually make me jump. Admittedly I'm more of a RPG fan than FPS but F.E.A.R. really sucked me in with its story and kept me in with some very engrossing game play.


----------



## PEP

DarqueMist said:


> F.E.A.R. is as good a shooter as you will find. There are times it creeped me out completely and it is the only game I have ever played that has startled me enough to actually make me jump. Admittedly I'm more of a RPG fan than FPS but F.E.A.R. really sucked me in with its story and kept me in with some very engrossing game play.


Is is like Half Life 2?


----------



## mltor0806

Neverwinter Nights.


----------



## JEBWrench

DarqueMist said:


> F.E.A.R. is as good a shooter as you will find. There are times it creeped me out completely and it is the only game I have ever played that has startled me enough to actually make me jump. Admittedly I'm more of a RPG fan than FPS but F.E.A.R. really sucked me in with its story and kept me in with some very engrossing game play.


It's no System Shock though.


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> It's no System Shock though.


I wish I had played it just so I could say

"and for that we can be thankful  "


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> Is is like Half Life 2?


In my opinion better than HL2


----------



## PEP

If Its Better Tah I Got To Paly It Casue Half Life 2 Is Great


----------



## JEBWrench

I've played the F.E.A.R. demo - I could really get into it, I think, but it'll be hard to rank up with the HL or SS serieseseseses.


----------



## ZEUS_GB

My vote goes for The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion!

Really impressive graphics, fantastic sound fx/music, addictive gameplay, loads of replay ability. What more could you ask from a game?


----------



## PEP

less stutter rofl


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Well yes but it's still a great game.


----------



## Compiler

I finally DL the F.E.A.R. demo - the GHOST parts are well done, but other than that, I didn't think much of the game. Some of the weapons are COOL and lighting pretty well done. And I've read some reviews about FEAR such as endless hallways of warehouse type enviroment... even in the 2nd FEAR game. The movement of characters were akward and the enviroment was blah.

Where as I was far more impressed with HL2 and the reviews for EP1 are very good, and EP2 is supposed to be a blast.... I need to reload my Steam account on my rebuilt PC.


----------



## PEP

im up to nova prospekt in half life 2 YAY!!


----------



## JEBWrench

Compiler said:


> I finally DL the F.E.A.R. demo - the GHOST parts are well done, but other than that, I didn't think much of the game. Some of the weapons are COOL and lighting pretty well done. And I've read some reviews about FEAR such as endless hallways of warehouse type enviroment... even in the 2nd FEAR game. The movement of characters were akward and the enviroment was blah.
> 
> Where as I was far more impressed with HL2 and the reviews for EP1 are very good, and EP2 is supposed to be a blast.... I need to reload my Steam account on my rebuilt PC.


The firefights are fantastic though; and the enemy AI is better than most games out there.
(Although I wouldn't put the game ahead of the HL series and System Shock series)


----------



## Daikliaus

Entropia Universe!! I make money off the game!


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> The firefights are fantastic though; and the enemy AI is better than most games out there.


The AI in F.E.A.R. is better than any game I've ever played. Can't count the times I got flanked by baddies. If you don't learn how to cover your backside in this game you die fast.


----------



## titanania

The fact that the NPCs in Oblivion talk about events WITH NO USER INPUT is rather freaky in a way. It makes me forget that I'm in a game sometimes.


----------



## JEBWrench

Yeah, it was sure great in Fallout too.


----------



## titanania

Now if only the rest of Oblivion would work as well as the NPCs...


----------



## marius reeve

Eve-Online - started playing June 2003 playing at least 2-3 hours a day on average (if not a l ot more) and not played another game since!


----------



## DarqueMist

titanania said:


> The fact that the NPCs in Oblivion talk about events WITH NO USER INPUT is rather freaky in a way. It makes me forget that I'm in a game sometimes.


Untill you realize you've heard the same "have you noticed how ugly those mudcrabs are" line for the 10 millionth time.


----------



## tomabounader

Does anyone remember the game that quit to DOS when you fired the nuclear weapon?

By the way, I don't know why there are so many posts in this discussion: Utopia (1991) is quite obviously the best game in the world!


----------



## coolguy204

But what is the best of all time pc game ever.


----------



## tomabounader

er... Utopia?


----------



## King56

Battlefireld 2 if my computer could run it. 

A game I can run, probably Counter-Strike.


----------



## JEBWrench

coolguy204 said:


> But what is the best of all time pc game ever.


Fallout 2. We've been over that already.


----------



## PEP

fallout 2???

i would say oblivion, not because it owns everything at everything but because it offers the most game features than any other game, and the features are made wtih experience of the other 3 elder scrolls, and the features themselves are great. PLUS the game has the potential to be neverending as long as there are modders around


----------



## JEBWrench

It offers the most game features created for Fallout than any other non-Fallout game. 

j/k - I love TES, but Fallout's just better. It wins in story too.

And Fallout 1 has Dogmeat.


----------



## coolguy204

ok now whats the best rpg game


----------



## zhooper04

For PC: RtCW and Call of Duty
For Xbox: Halo 2, Need For Speed Underground 2
For Xbox 360: Gears of War, Oblivion, Call of Duty 3
For PS2: Romance of Three Kingdoms 7, Front Mission 4
For PS: Final Fantasy 7, Front Mission 3
For GameCube: Mario Party 3, Super Smash Brothers 2
For N64: Super Smash Brothers, Super Mario, WWF Revenge


----------



## DarqueMist

coolguy204 said:


> ok now whats the best rpg game


I think JEB covered that a couple of posts back .... Fallout 2, followed closely by Morrowind and Oblivion (sorry JEB but you know I haven't played System Shock)


----------



## guitar21

half life:up:


----------



## guitar21

cue club


----------



## PEP

omg is fallout 2 that good?


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage

WoW > *


----------



## justme123

im still so addicted to medal of honor, all of them...especially online multiplayer.


----------



## JEBWrench

DarqueMist said:


> I think JEB covered that a couple of posts back .... Fallout 2, followed closely by Morrowind and Oblivion (sorry JEB but you know I haven't played System Shock)


It's a good list even without System Shock.


----------



## PEP

Aquaman Rofllll


----------



## cowcow20

COUNTER STRIKE SOURCE HAS CHANGED A WHOLE PERSPECTIVE IN FIRST PLAYER SHOOTER. IT IS THE GREATEST GAME ON THE MARKET... WITH LITTLE LAG... FORGET OBLVION AND WoW... CSS IS THE BEST AND ITS ONLY 30 BUCKS.... BF2 IS REALLY GOOD AS WELL =)


----------



## PEP

cough....loser.... you have no respect for great games except for bald guy games which could be good ... like CCS but its not OMG THIS IS THE BEST F***** GAME EVER!!!


----------



## JEBWrench

cowcow20 said:


> COUNTER STRIKE SOURCE HAS CHANGED A WHOLE PERSPECTIVE IN FIRST PLAYER SHOOTER. IT IS THE GREATEST GAME ON THE MARKET... WITH LITTLE LAG... FORGET OBLVION AND WoW... CSS IS THE BEST AND ITS ONLY 30 BUCKS.... BF2 IS REALLY GOOD AS WELL =)


*scratching head* Counterstrike _Source_ didn't change a thing; the original mod changed gaming, yes, but not to epic proportions the same way that, say, Ultima Online did.

Note: Ultima Online changing gaming does not make it best game ever.


----------



## cowcow20

i'm sry this aint post 2 ****in dog wut i say i have my oppionions now post wut u think the best pc game ever is... all u geeks do all day is sit here on your comp.. get the hell off your computer and go 2 college...


----------



## JEBWrench

Thank-you for your opinion, and your recommendation will be filed away for consideration.


----------



## jream

I liked Dark Age of Camelot.
I dont play many games anymore besides Yahztee and I still like that game by Atari called Ballance even though its pretty short.


----------



## nirvanadt

diablo 2, its older but its so addicting
hands down my favorite game ever


----------



## Mazinger4

Time and time again Halo is the Best


----------



## PEP

cowcow20 said:


> i'm sry this aint post 2 ****in dog wut i say i have my oppionions now post wut u think the best pc game ever is... all u geeks do all day is sit here on your comp.. get the hell off your computer and go 2 college...


rofl you loser... just cause you only play css doesnt mean its the best thing ever


----------



## VeNT

Elite on the ZX spectrum. easly
ofcorse Manic Miner was good too.


----------



## PEP

Mazinger4 said:


> Time and time again Halo is the Best


no........... halo is great in its ummm unrepetiveness of other types of shooters.... but its in no way the best... i would say half life 2 is just as good and longer. The story is more complicated in half life 2. in halo a bunch of aliens come to destroy the human race and stuf and you have to find some crazy way to stop them and in half life two a bunch of aliens AND evil humans are on earth, and somehow some of teh aliens become our friends while others do not.... and you have to find them some crazy ways to stop em.


----------



## shujinko

Here are my all-time favorite PC games, in order:

Diablo
Doom
World of Warcraft
Duke Nukem 3D
Roller Coaster Tycoon
Maniac Mansion
Sim City 4
Warcraft II, III


----------



## ksingh

Quake 3 is wicked , i'm so hooked on it,quake 2 isn't bad, UT, ET and total anihalation are also wicked. but the one that reallly brings back memories was, *Red Alert *and *Toca Racing *(with a volcano level) .


----------



## Blackmirror

The best game i have played was Elder scrolls but i am biased being a huge RPGfan


----------



## onedavester

This is a vote for the best game ever right? Not the best game as of late. Mechcwarrior III was way ahead of its time for many reasons and newer games should have learned from it. They had awsome graphics that were way beyond what anyone saw before. The game was actually quite playable online with dial up. What a concept that you didn't have to live in a city to play online. This was the fist game I ever played in that had "Honor": Players didn't shoot your legs off to get an easy kill and the combat zone was an awsome database where all the clans were ranked and all official battles were tracked. There is still a movment almost a decade later to try to keep this game alive. Many friendships were formed in this game. Many of us met outside of this game and spent some time getting to know eachothers families. We saw people come and go a lot, but there was a family spirit here that only the people that chose to stay with MWIII could understand.

IMHO,
Sometimes what makes a game "the best" isn't all the special effects etc., there are always other factors to consider.


----------



## maxibhoy

IMO GTA San Andreas takes some beating. It can give you months of enjoyment and has had me hooked for the past few months so much that other priorities have been neglected. That's how you can tell a trully great game imo. If nothing else gets done


----------



## shujinko

Ooh yeah, forgot about the original Quake. When I finally knew the power of a mouse and WASD. What a classic game.


----------



## ksingh

does anyone remember PAPER BOY, that was class, thats what got me started in video games.

them were the days.


----------



## maxibhoy

Yeah paperboy i was well hooked to that. It's almost laughable when you see it now though. Play it here for free. http://www.doyouremember.co.uk/spectrum/paperboy.asp Certainly gets the nostalgic juices flowing. Going off subject just for a sec we had an acorn electron AFTER our spectrum. I looked it up on a vintage computer site recently, check out this beast cpu 2mhz, ram 32kb, hard drive 32kb. Top line stuff in those days.


----------



## ksingh

thanks, bring back those mems of floppy games, also i just thought of another, Wolfenstein 3D.


----------



## SlimJimmy

Quake 4 is by far the best PC game ever made. Halo, F.E.A.R, Far Cry, Sin Episodes Emergence, and Half Life 2 are all pretty good games too. The best arcade game ever made was way back in the day - Missle Command.


----------



## SlimJimmy

PEP said:


> rofl you loser... just cause you only play css doesnt mean its the best thing ever


You're a JackOff cowcow 20. :down: 

Sorry PEP! I quoted the wrong sentence. My Bad.


----------



## Blackmirror

SlimJimmy said:


> You're a JackOff cowcow 20. :down:


Lol i wish i knew what that meant....


----------



## SlimJimmy

cowcow20 said:


> get the hell off your computer and go 2 college...


This is the right sentence. And you're still a JackOff cowcow20. :down:


----------



## DevilRat

1602 AD Don't know why I like it so much, but I always go back to playing it. After every new computer or hard drive reformat, it's the first game I reinstall. Followed by Battlefield 2, Dark Messiah, Guild Wars and Company of Heroes.


----------



## PEP

SlimJimmy said:


> You're a JackOff cowcow 20. :down:
> 
> Sorry PEP! I quoted the wrong sentence. My Bad.


np


----------



## RootbeaR

Gtr2.


----------



## cowcow20

pep wut is ur opionion on the best game ever u fat ****... u make fun of every1s comments, and yet ur a fat little ***** sitting on ur computer all day...


----------



## Aidin

Rainbow Six: Rogue Spear hasnt been one like it since.


----------



## Flrman1

cowcow20 said:


> pep wut is ur opionion on the best game ever u fat ****... u make fun of every1s comments, and yet ur a fat little ***** sitting on ur computer all day...


Consider this your first and final warning. Watch your language and your attitude. One more post like that and you're outa here!

I suggest that you read the forum rules before you post again:

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## Flrman1

SlimJimmy said:


> You're a JackOff cowcow 20. :down:


The same goes for you Mr. Jimmy! If someone posts something offensive or rude etc..., click on the report button and let the moderators handle it. Don't take matters into your own hands and add fuel to the fire.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

you tell em mark:up:


----------



## NickyBee123

Well GTA SA Rocks but ill tell ya something....
If you get Half-Life 2 which comes with Counterstrike:Source and Half-Life 2 Deathmatch,You can instal something called Garrys Mod which is basically everything out of Half-Life 2 but....Its a roleplay game!!! Its AMAZING!

Command And Conquer Renegade is an immense game too.


----------



## JEBWrench

I've heard about Garry's Mod, but what exactly is it? All I hear about is people mucking about with the physics engine.


----------



## NickyBee123

SlimJimmy said:


> Quake 4 is by far the best PC game ever made. Halo, F.E.A.R, Far Cry, Sin Episodes Emergence, and Half Life 2 are all pretty good games too. The best arcade game ever made was way back in the day - Missle Command.


Im 14 but even I Liked missle command


----------



## NickyBee123

Garrys mod is a roleplaying game in which you can own shops,drive cars and generally live in a neighbourhood.You obviusly get the odd hacker and person who comes in killing everyone but its a good game if you go on the GmodCentral Server because you have extremely good admins who dont abuse their powers.Its really good.


----------



## JEBWrench

I'll check it out when I get my mitts on HL2, thanks. :up:


----------



## maxibhoy

How about we actually conduct a vote for our favourite pc games and we could then have an overall winner. "Techguy's best game ever" Just a suggestion but i would certainly be interested in the results. Oh and my vote would be for GTA SA.


----------



## JEBWrench

I think we already tried that a few times before already.


----------



## maxibhoy

Oh,ok . Are the results here somewhere then?


----------



## JEBWrench

I think most games got like one or two votes each. It was hard to decide on which games to include in the vote, on account of so many people not having played masterpieces like Beyond Good and Evil or Syberia.


----------



## maxibhoy

Ahh i just bought beyond good and evil but not played it yet as i'm trying to finish gta vc first. Like to stick to the one game see before i take on a new one. So back to the point though You rate beyond good and evil as that good eh? Looking forward to starting it then.


----------



## DarqueMist

maxibhoy said:


> ...... You rate beyond good and evil as that good eh? Looking forward to starting it then.


That would be assuming JEB has good taste in games


----------



## JEBWrench

Beyond Good and Evil is one of the finest games ever made, by far.


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> Beyond Good and Evil is one of the finest games ever made, by far.


sorry but I can't say I've ever heard of it ... just read a short review and get the impression it is primarily a puzzle solver. If thats the case I'd loose interest fast like I did trying to play myst


----------



## maxibhoy

Well i might even start it early now. When i get a bit of peace from the missus that is.


----------



## PEP

DarqueMist said:


> sorry but I can't say I've ever heard of it ... just read a short review and get the impression it is primarily a puzzle solver. If thats the case I'd loose interest fast like I did trying to play myst


HEY!!! MYST IS A GREAT GAME.................. when you have the walkthrough in front of you... lol............

the graphical effects are impressive especially once you beat the puzzles.... i might jsut get MYST 4


----------



## Sempron

I personaly like Warrock.

Although Far cry and Call of duty is good too.


----------



## Ziggy1

C'mon seriously, Ya the graphics are a 1000 times better on the newer games, but my vote is for QuakeII it dates back to 1998 and is still actively played online http://www.gameaholic.com/servers/quake2/

I haven't played for years becuase I have to dig out my older PC with WIN 98, as it doesn't seem to run on 2000/XP.

But I haven't seen too many other games with the mods Q2 has...Like the Hook/Grapple, I loved that freeze gun (and equally annoying)...(Weapons of Destruction mod)....I forget the name of all the mods.

I play HL2 and counterstrike online even SOF but none of them are as much fun as I used to have on Q2.


----------



## creamesoda

Crusader was a freakin great game. Played it as a 4 year old. It blew my mind. Starcraft wins my vote though...that game NEVER gets old.


----------



## SlimJimmy

Flrman1 said:


> The same goes for you Mr. Jimmy! If someone posts something offensive or rude etc..., click on the report button and let the moderators handle it. Don't take matters into your own hands and add fuel to the fire.


My bad Flrman1. I apologize.


----------



## cowcow20

good thing u dont see my pm's XD


----------



## SouthParkXP101

Halo:d


----------



## NickyBee123

If we did do a vote i would either vote for Garrys Mod or World Of Warcraft


----------



## chris_sullivan

wow. simple question, and everyone kinda went of topic. lol

I'd have to say Quake series is the bets pc game ever.


----------



## Compiler

Okay... we're up to 56 pages of posts on this subject.

There are many factors you can choose why a game could be BEST EVER.

1 - Original - in which others are inspired (Pac Man - Wolfenstien)
2 - Technological - in that it allows other games to be made (Doom, Quake, Amiga)
3 - Sales - May have high sales, but a short play span.
4 - Popular/Fun - Longevity, a game that still gets played forever (Counter Stike)
5 - What platform?: Arcade, Console, 80's, 90's modern or PC...

An odd ball, is Unreal vs Quake II. (The originals) - Both are original technological breakthroughs in gaming when TRUE 3D graphics cards were finally on the market. (Voodoo1) But it was Unreal that MADE me want a 3D card ($125 - used Voodoo1 w/4mb RAM - only ran in 640x480) - because Quake II was very much like other quake games (1~3) in drab depressing brown and grey enviroments. Unreal pushed a bit more with FAR larger outdoor maps, plants, water and sky effects [Skybox] which are STILL among the best today.

Unreal Tournement (1999) was my favorite game for too long, which I played until about 2004. UT2004 is what I still play today. I had Counter Strike, and I find the reason it IS such a popular game is that its a game that RUNS on any junky computer, since its based on 1998 game tech. I found it to be very limiting and that the experts on the CS are really running a pattern over and over again (there are not many maps) and of course the cheating (see thru walls, etc).

To choose a BEST game here - a lot of titles need to be put together - then put to a voting option. But what values? Game of this year, or past 20 years?


----------



## JEBWrench

On a similar token, I'd have to point out Myst. Myst sold not only more copies than any game until The Sims, but it sold countless CD-ROM drives and was a major factor in making the CD-ROM the industry standard - a standard which is still somewhat strong today.


----------



## Compiler

er... CD-ROM is dead. Long live DVD 

DVD is dead... long live BluRay. or er uh HD-DVD or whatever!

Seriously, I don't think you can buy a CD-ROM drive, much less a CD-RW drive anymore... well kinda. I think SONY or whatever sells them for about $35 or so. But name-brand DVD-RW 16x16 drives are $45~60.


----------



## JEBWrench

Still, most games come on CD-ROM. DVD-ROM exclusive games are few and far between.


----------



## ramjam

:up: Unrealtournament 99 still the best !!


----------



## Nosam

******* rampage was hilarious in deathmatch, so was Shadow warrior with its cheezy taunts and one liners. To think of the many times I killed off by brother with "Sticky bomb like you" . Where has all the humor gone ???


----------



## ansky08

my favorite game of all time has to be Lineage 1. It had really bad graphics, but the gameplay and PVP was great. There was a global chat system, and several hundred players on each server - pretty much everyone knew whom everyone else was. Everybody battled for control of the castles, and everyone tried to get the bosses or higher levels (you get better polymorphs for higher levels - high level polymorphs let you swing, walk, cast faster). So there really was great incentives for being higher level, stronger, etc...

Starcraft was a great RTS game. I love DotA (Warcraft 3 mod) too... I currently play that most of the time.


----------



## Compiler

LOL... I forgot about ******* Rampage - that should be updated  "git off my Land!"

UT99 is a Classic best... When UT03 came out, half of the clan I was with had bought the game and we had a UT03 server as well. But still, UT03 had gameplay issues- in which we would play UT03 on the server for 2-3 rounds; then say "lets go to the old server" and we'd spend 4+ hours on UT99. SAD.... 

But when UT04 came out, I retired UT99 within a week - I still have 1000 maps for UT99! MY UT2004 maps have grown to over 425 (5.5GB) - mostly onslaught.


----------



## the limey

chain_metal said:


> Ohhh, warcraft is soooooo addicting!


Indeed it is! However, my vote goes to _X-com apocalypse_. The graphics are questionable by today's standards but the gameplay experience is totally engrossing and innovative.


----------



## chris_sullivan

MYST. YA THATS A GREAT GAME. i FORGOT ABOUT MYST. the best nintendo game was by far Boy and His Blob.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

souths current favorite pc games 

starwars battle front 
flight simulator 2000 
flight simulator 2002 
flight simulator 2004 
flight simulator X delux
train simulator 
HALO combat evolved 
Medal of honor Pacific assault


----------



## lovsk8in247

Half-Life
Counter Strike
Doom
Halo


----------



## TheSeventhArtist

For me, maybe Mafia: City of Lost Heaven. Helluva lot better than the GTA series. I may also include NOLF and Clive Barker's Undying.


----------



## sostechs

*America's Army*...because of the freinds that I have gained through the years of playing.


----------



## TheSeventhArtist

Oops... forgot to mention The Longest Journey and Syberia.

Those adventure games are the best!


----------



## PEP

Train Simulator !!


----------



## sirspammer

Ok, im not sure if this has been said before, as i have not made my way through the whole thread yet, but im sure many people will agree that THEME HOSPITAL is one of the best games ever made. I also have to agree with anyone who has mentioned any C&C games as i have stuck with them from start to finish and have to say they would be up there with THEME HOSPITAL, although are brought down by the more resent attempts at the game, which quite frankly are rather s**t...


----------



## Compiler

Train simulator!? The M$ version! Hey, me and a friend hacked the engines... got the electric trains up to 400mph... but the steam engine, we had going over 1200+ mph!! (i'd upload them somewhere if it was okay)

Needless to say, when it hit the end of the NE-Corridor line (about 5 mins) - the engine BROKE the game somewhat. You know how ya crash, you get a fly over and fade out (about 5 secs) Well - the ENGINE ejected into the air over 1000 feet and flew for about 2 miles into the city (I have screen shots).. We were going so fast, that we couldn't drop the coal tender (It would re-connect to the engine). One of the hardest laughs I ever had in my life.

Another AWESOME game; TOTAL ANNILIATION! (need to fine my disc 1...)


----------



## PEP

if onyl they mnade a simulator with total carnage... crashed into empire state building with place in flight simulator lol first it bounced off cause damge set too low then when i set it to hight half of it just went into the building and the tower beautifully stood its ground lol


----------



## Wolverine77

WORLD OF WARCRAFT


----------



## Senryi

The best game that I have played recently are the Guild Wars series. I only have the original and Guild Wars: Factions, but i hear good things about the third one(Guild Wars: Nightfall).


----------



## titanania

Guild Wars kicks. The newest one is the best in my opinion excepts the classes unlocked by Factions are still better, the number of skills NightFall makes available is huge, as is the continent and roleplaying campaign. It also adds a lot of PvP functionality.


----------



## Akmorph

I still favor Diablo 2: LOD expansion as one of my longest running games I currently play .. even though B.NET servers are a PITA to stay connected to.

I am also a huge Battlefield 2 junkie. When im not working or in school .. or surfing here  those are the games I play.

So I would have to say : 

Diablo 2 
Battlefield 2


----------



## Compiler

The very best... CRYSIS and UT2007!!!


----------



## DarqueMist

Compiler said:


> The very best... CRYSIS and UT2007!!!


and you've played these so you know?


----------



## PEP

the best game was GRIM FANDANGO!!!!

you cant beat it....


----------



## Jockstar

I loved Prey. So many games. Hard to say what was the best. On the lookout for something new. FPS or TPS i love./ Any ideas?


----------



## Compiler

UT2007 and Crysis are that good... 

Think of them like a new Disney movie... that becomes a CLASSIC before it comes to theaters! Air Bud, The Wild, Bambi II, The Lizzie McGuire Movie and more...


(Actually, UT07 is pretty much #1 on the HOT list with Crysis on #3)


----------



## DarqueMist

Compiler said:


> UT2007 and Crysis are that good...  .... (Actually, UT07 is pretty much #1 on the HOT list with Crysis on #3)


again I'll ask .... You know this because you've played them? Magically traveled into the future and brought back copies. 
They may have potential (well Crysis does) but there are to many intangibles to preordain them "The Best". If the trend is continued that game developers have been following they could come out so buggy that they are torture to play. Witness Gothic 3, incredible gameplay, incredible physics, incredible graphics ....... Until the bugs drive you to the point you stop playing it.


----------



## Compiler

ya know... I kinda gave a hint with the disney movies...

These games are high on my list (and many other folks), but its wait and see... Me calling them the BEST of ALL time is about as logical, accurate, realistic and serious as the other 800 some odd posts on this thread.


----------



## DarqueMist

Compiler said:


> ... Me calling them the BEST of ALL time is about as logical, accurate, realistic and serious as the other 800 some odd posts on this thread.


lol true enough, "best" really comes sown to personal taste. I'll never call a shooter "best" because my genre of preference is RPGs, not MMORPGs but single player ones like Morrowind, Fallout, Oblivion (and to steal a page from your book, Bioshock)


----------



## Blackmirror

PEP said:


> the best game was GRIM FANDANGO!!!!
> 
> you cant beat it....


i loved that game sooo funny


----------



## Compiler

Ya know.. there really should be a 2007 update to RED-NECK Rampage...


----------



## Empty Inside

Hmm when I think about it I think the best online games are Eve and World Of Warcraft but when we say SP games I think the Prince Of Persia games Rulz


----------



## Blackmirror

I do enjoy RPG games .. Morrowind kept me amused for hours

as did The BaldurGate games 

Broken sword anything like that gets a thumbs up


----------



## PCG342

hmm. My nominations are as follows, since I can't decide:
Fallout Tactics: BoS
System Shock 2
Diablo [the original!]
Beneath A Steel Sky
Maniac Mansion


----------



## DarqueMist

PCG342 said:


> hmm. My nominations are as follows, since I can't decide:
> Fallout Tactics: BoS
> System Shock 2
> Diablo [the original!]
> Beneath A Steel Sky
> Maniac Mansion


This might interest you PCG32, Bethesda is working on Fallout 3 and the makers of System Shock have left EA and are now working on a "sequel" called BioShock (the System Shock name is probably licensed to EA ... the previews to BioShock look awesome)


----------



## PCG342

I knew about BioShock, but it doesn't really pique my interest, and as far as I know Fallout 3 is vaporware.
I'm shocked you didn't comment on my choice of Diablo. Loved that game when I was younger - y'know, when it was new and exciting. So, I still love it. Same with BASS and MM.


----------



## DarqueMist

PCG342 said:


> ... as far as I know Fallout 3 is vaporware.


Bethesda has the rights and supposedly have been working on it as an xBox 360 / PC release



PCG342 said:


> I'm shocked you didn't comment on my choice of Diablo


Whats to comment, it was a great genre defining game that many have tried but none have come close to duplicating. Well until Titan Quest came out last year, its a worthy successor and could easily have been called Diablo 3  If you haven't tried it give it a go, I enjoyed it start to finish.


----------



## PCG342

I heard the same of Divine Divinity.
Also, I don't think my machine can run Titan Quest - 900 MHz PIII.


----------



## DarqueMist

PCG342 said:


> I don't think my machine can run Titan Quest - 900 MHz PIII.


Ouch ... it won't. TQ brought my rig to its knees .... was actually harder on it than Oblivion


----------



## PCG342

Somehow, miraculously, I can run Half-Life 2.
Speaking of which, I'll also mention that Half-Life is one of the greatest. The old old old version.


----------



## PEP

i played it on god mode and no clip just to get o know the story line...


----------



## PCG342

Sad.


----------



## Compiler

I never finished HL(1)... I think I stopped around the DAM level... got sick of the graphics (I played HL1 around 2003/4 as it was free with the Steam account.

Especailly with multi-player maps, noclip mode is a good way to find some possible hidden areas.


----------



## Kwagga

Dungeon Keeper 1. Coolest and most fun game ever.


----------



## PEP

i never found hidden areas....


----------



## Bluetiger0990

like like UT 2004


----------



## XtianXeclipse

RAKION!!!!

http://softnyx.net:)


----------



## onion_fusion

CoD2!!!


----------



## Compiler

COD2... ?? Not even close... Its more of an expansion of COD1, than actual NEW technology... the reviews fore CoD3 are even worse.


----------



## lovsk8in247

Counter Strike or Half-Life


----------



## Compiler

Can't be any ORs... 

Half Life... kinda good (HL2 much better) - but CS only did well because it ran on the slowest PCs in the world.


----------



## Laurie52

Since upgrading from a P III 600 to a new P IV HP 2 gig for the Home business back in mid 2005, been catching up on several games released during and after 2002 I couldnt play before. Especially after sticking more RAM in it (originally came with 256) 

So now having a blast with Morrowind right now and NeverWinter Nights Gold. But still have older games like Planescape Torment and RUNE still installed. 

Best game ever? The one you have the best memories of and the most fun. The hardest and the most challenging to get through. Replay value is always up there and there are loads of games that either did not get the proper advertising or were pushed back because the latest graphic intense " Wooo Wheee!" just came out. 

So many games and only so much time.


----------



## DarqueMist

Laurie52 said:


> So now having a blast with Morrowind right now and NeverWinter Nights Gold. But still have older games like Planescape Torment and RUNE still installed.


If you're having a blast with Morrowind you should give Oblivion a try when you find the time. Morrowind, its expansions and Mods took over my gaming for years. Oblivion is doing the same thing (and in a much more stunning visual fashion) now ... over 200 hours of gameplay into it and I still look forward to finding the time to sit down and do more. 

Its unrelated to gaming but your avatar had me clicking on your profile. I'm a huge Norse mythology fan and am now wondering if your business has a web presence (thats a hint for the link if it does)


----------



## SOFwhitewolf

Alien vs predator 1
Half -Life
Rainbow six vegas


----------



## cdpaliden

Medievil 2 total war, hands down. there's nothing like joining the crusades. The graphics are great, units act real and they even fight, not just hack and slash but actually parry with each other before delivering the death-blow! Late in the game you get gunpowder... you can't name a better game!


----------



## Loona

World Of Warcraft forever!!!


----------



## Loona

Sim City also is quite interesting game


----------



## unwound_tightly

In my mind its a dead tie. 

Counterstrike ( A half life Mod )
and
World of Warcraft

Both games are hailed as being more addictive than gambling, poker and heroin, Take that in for a moment.


----------



## Compiler

WORMS.. the newer, the better.


----------



## kiss

i have a dell dimension 2400 pc
windows xp home with sp2
---
i'm wondering what cool kill em shooter games could run on my pc.
i have 512 mb of ram and 50 GB of free space on my hard drive.

also a cool car racing game . does any one know ?

thank you .
yours truly karen


----------



## Compiler

Kiss...

You are way off topic. What else is in your PC, list it (graphics card & CPU) as Dell 2400 can be either a complete snail or a usable system... but most likely, games made 2001 or older may work without an added videocard.


----------



## PEP

i still say.... GRIM FANDANGO


----------



## renegade X

HALO HALO HALO

If you dont like FPS then it has got to be PITFALL!


----------



## rexgrant

There is only one Microsoft Flight Simulator X the best game in the world bar none.But it takes years to become a good computer pilot.
This is a real man's game.
regards
Rex


----------



## PEP

rexgrant said:


> There is only one Microsoft Flight Simulator X the best game in the world bar none.But it takes years to become a good computer pilot.
> This is a real man's game.
> regards
> Rex


and you need ultimate computer and ultimate space to run it at decent framerates...


----------



## rexgrant

PEP said:


> and you need ultimate computer and ultimate space to run it at decent framerates...


Hi PEP
Yes that is true,but well worth the expense .but there is always Flight Simulator 2004 FS9
I also like CoD2, Battlefield 2,FarCry,and Doom3 in that order.
Regards
Rex :up:


----------



## PEP

almost done with far cry... well at least i think i am, finally got out of all that monster hell but instead of and end to the game i get stuck on a boat and i gotta detonate some radio towers. seriously far cry is one fo the longest shooters ever.


----------



## rexgrant

PEP said:


> almost done with far cry... well at least i think i am, finally got out of all that monster hell but instead of and end to the game i get stuck on a boat and i gotta detonate some radio towers. seriously far cry is one fo the longest shooters ever.


Hi PEP
I know what you mean,I got through the Monster bit to were I met up with the young lady 
then I upgraded my GPU's and when I reinstalled I could not get the Updates to work ,so my saved games are us.So I have had to start again,I am now back to the old aircraft carrier 
Regards
Rex


----------



## Talamute

Old School Gaming - TIE Fighter, Warcraft, UFO

New - 
FPS Solo - F.E.A.R 
FPS Multi - Battlefield 2
RPG Solo - Oblivion
RPG Multi - WoW
Strat - Age of Empires 2


----------



## ACA529

1.) Battlefield 2
2.) World of Warcraft
3.) Starcraft: Broodwar


----------



## Compiler

PEP said:


> almost done with far cry... well at least i think i am, finally got out of all that monster hell but instead of and end to the game i get stuck on a boat and i gotta detonate some radio towers. seriously far cry is one fo the longest shooters ever.


Hey... youre complaining?! heheh...

FarCry is one of the most involving games... especially with graphics at MAX details... You're more than halfway through the game.


----------



## walterbo3rd

Intel DG965RYCK
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz
Windows vista Home Premium
1.99GB DDR2 RAM
256MB DDR3 NVIDIA GeForce XFX 7600 GT (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
5.1 Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Sound Card, 5.1 Surround Speakers
75GB ATA hard drive, Sony Dvd/RW, Liteon DVDR/w with lightscriber


----------



## renegade X

OMG LOL, Someone in this thread has a clan tag on.


----------



## hauken93

chain_metal said:


> ....----:::: THE BEST PC GAME EVER :::::-----.....
> Hey, the time has come to stand up for what you think is the best PC game ever!
> But we all know that its GTA SA!!! I mean come on you can do anything in that game!


 the BEST pc game ever is truly .... Quake3 arena on xxsesive mod hehe  :up:


----------



## PEP

Compiler said:


> Hey... youre complaining?! heheh...
> 
> FarCry is one of the most involving games... especially with graphics at MAX details... You're more than halfway through the game.


beat it 

i was hoping to see some naked Dalia(or wahtever her name was) but i guess not... lol


----------



## Compiler

UT was always better than Quake...


----------



## hauken93

kiss said:


> i have a dell dimension 2400 pc
> windows xp home with sp2
> ---
> i'm wondering what cool kill em shooter games could run on my pc.
> i have 512 mb of ram and 50 GB of free space on my hard drive.
> 
> also a cool car racing game . does any one know ?
> 
> thank you .
> yours truly karen


shooting game cool... online+offline F.E.A.R. (first ecount assult recon)
and mayby quake3arena or 4 (havent tested 4 yet working on it)


----------



## renegade X

HALO beats UT and Quake all day any day. Try it today.


----------



## Compiler

UT came out in 1999, and its easily a more usable mult-player system than HALO.

HALO is CRAP... now, mind you - the SINGLE-PLAYER mode of HALO is quite good. The music is excellent, most maps are well designed (Except when they repeat the same room over and over again, like the Core-room, etc - about 3~4 times in the game) I actually had the GOD mode function working and jumped OFF the cliff to the bottom, rather than spend 30minutes going BACK through 25 identicle rooms, AGAIN.

Multiplayer? The demo is good enough, as HALO only comes with 3-4 usable maps - PERIOD. And its multi-user interface is pure crap. And when someone joins a server with a dial-up modem, it effects EVERYONE's performance (er... LAG!!) so most servers are limited to 6 playres (12 max, right?)

Try UT2004 - came out about the same time as HALO, far better graphics, runs better, its networking is far smoother and can handle 32players at once. The demo comes with 4 maps, try it here: http://www.unrealtournament.com/ut2004/downloads.html

(note: The UT04 demo is a bit bigger than the HALO - yet includes quite abit more maps... there are lots of DEMO servers out there) The ACTUAL UT04 game is about $15~20 and includes Unreal, UT99, Unreal2 and UT2004 in one box.

Quake is very old compared to HALO - but its more a technical advancement than actual game/story... it was the beginning of TRUE 3D graphics.


----------



## PEP

IS UT REALLY THAT GOOD?? i heard about it but ive never really tried it ... i think maybe UT 2004 a long time ago one round vs my friend... it was allright but not all that.....

Half life is one game that i really missed out on but now im all up to date on it lol


----------



## person

I have never played a game I loved so much and got so much out of than Morrowind, however I have yet to be able to play Oblivion(my computer specs wont handle it) so that would probably top Morrowind but without playing it I'm not sure.


----------



## titanania

Morrowind was and is the best game ever

Maybe if Oblivion would run on my machine without crashing I would say different


----------



## lancalot

morning all,
IMHO UT2004 is without doubt the Best online game i have ever played. It's fast, furious, has Many differedt maps, weapons, taunts. easy for a gameplayin/truckdriver like me to set up and easy to play.
never had a real problem with it...so raoflmao at any other sugestion that anything else is better.................lol


----------



## PEP

morrowind main quest was more interesting but everything else is not.... oblivion is jstu a great enhancement... to those who can handle it i mean


----------



## Gngrbredman

Best ever PC game is Worl of Warcraft It owns all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gngrbredman

Best ever PC game is World of Warcraft It owns all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PEP

WRONG!!! it is so overrated im sure..


----------



## thebigbadidea

COD UE is good, but I prefer CS:S, UT04, or C&C Renegade for multiplayer.
For RTS You can't beat the original C&C. I would say Tiberian Sun is good, but I've seen nothing but bugs.
Freespace 2 is my favorite combat sim followed closely by Mechwarrior 4 Mercenaries
Prey is good for it's bizzarre physics

My favorite though is Doom3 and it's expansion. An incredibly long lasting game even if the multiplayer sucks, It still scares the s*#t out of me. And the spiders with the upside-down heads... oh man...


----------



## person

lancalot said:


> morning all,
> IMHO UT2004 is without doubt the Best online game i have ever played. It's fast, furious, has Many differedt maps, weapons, taunts. easy for a gameplayin/truckdriver like me to set up and easy to play.
> never had a real problem with it...so raoflmao at any other sugestion that anything else is better.................lol


Just so us English people can understand what the f**k does raoflmao mean? 
By the way I am likely to get in trouble for using words like f**k here even though I've edited some of the word?


----------



## Jones

Rolling Around On Floor Laughing My A** Off

It's another one of those 'kids having something that adults don't understand' things. Makes them feel like they actually have one-up on us. 

And my two cents on this, I have several 'favorite' games. I really liked Oblivion, and can play it over and over because the world is just so massive, and you can make it different every time.

I also am hooked on Battlefield 2142 right now. It really is the best FPS, in my opinion. It offers great teamplay action, and innovative weapons and technology. The persistent ranking and scoring system really helps you track how well you progress in the game compared to other players around the world. Not too many other games give you that kind of immersion.


----------



## person

Jones said:


> Rolling Around On Floor Laughing My A** Off
> 
> It's another one of those 'kids having something that adults don't understand' things. Makes them feel like they actually have one-up on us.
> 
> And my two cents on this, I have several 'favorite' games. I really liked Oblivion, and can play it over and over because the world is just so massive, and you can make it different every time.
> 
> I also am hooked on Battlefield 2142 right now. It really is the best FPS, in my opinion. It offers great teamplay action, and innovative weapons and technology. The persistent ranking and scoring system really helps you track how well you progress in the game compared to other players around the world. Not too many other games give you that kind of immersion.


Who or what are you talking about with that first comment?


----------



## Jones

You asked what raoflmao meant, and I spelled it out for you. 

Kids on the 'net talk in acronyms because they either can't spell to save their lives or are just too lazy to write a coherent message.


----------



## person

Jones said:


> You asked what raoflmao meant, and I spelled it out for you.
> 
> Kids on the 'net talk in acronyms because they either can't spell to save their lives or are just too lazy to write a coherent message.


He's a truck driver so I think we can rule him out of the kid category. Why strain your fingers typing all that text when you don't have to? But I agree some of this net slang is getting absurd.


----------



## person

lancalot said:


> morning all,
> IMHO UT2004 is without doubt the Best online game i have ever played. It's fast, furious, has Many differedt maps, weapons, taunts. easy for a gameplayin/truckdriver like me to set up and easy to play.
> never had a real problem with it...so raoflmao at any other sugestion that anything else is better.................lol


While you're rolling around and laughing make sure people don't see it or you might get put in a nut ward.


----------



## Jones

person said:


> He's a truck driver so I think we can rule him out of the kid category.


So hard to tell these days...


----------



## PEP

guys... shut up... its simple words... such as: rofl, roflmao, LOL(omg), and other ones.... its not secret code... relax and chill....


----------



## person

PEP said:


> guys... shut up... its simple words... such as: rofl, roflmao, LOL(omg), and other ones.... its not secret code... relax and chill....


Who said I was upset over the situation? But that doesn't mean I'll shut up just cos you tell me too.


----------



## lancalot

well, my goodness gracious me i never though little ol' me would have to explain the acronym.. but it is easier to type than \rolling on the floor laughing my ar## off..........have fun poeple , it's JUST MY OPINION .....:up:


----------



## Compiler

I still have FREESPACE2 on a HD... but since I don't know where my CDs are for it... Its kinda hard to play it... yeah, that was a killer game back then.... huge ships.

BattleStar Galatica is supposed to be a comabt game... so we'll see...

Too bad we never had a FreeSpace 3... FreeSpace is a space-combat sim...


----------



## Jones

PEP said:


> guys... shut up... its simple words... such as: rofl, roflmao, LOL(omg), and other ones.... its not secret code... relax and chill....


Just joking around. Sounds like someone needs a nap and a juicebox. 

Just kidding man, you're alright. :up:


----------



## thebigbadidea

I'm not entirely sure my copy of FS2 is legit, it's labels were in chinese and the files on the CD seem to be just compressed.

Ebay: $20

I noticed that most of them come in boxed sets for $50-$100. Mine came with a generic 4-CD case (there are only 3 CDs) and no documentation or box.


----------



## person

thebigbadidea said:


> I'm not entirely sure my copy of FS2 is legit, it's labels were in chinese and the files on the CD seem to be just compressed.
> 
> Ebay: $20
> 
> I noticed that most of them come in boxed sets for $50-$100. Mine came with a generic 4-CD case (there are only 3 CDs) and no documentation or box.


Almost certainly not the original!:down:


----------



## PEP

yet again.... grim fandango


----------



## person

PEP said:


> yet again.... grim fandango


A lover of the classics? 
Ever played any of the Sam & Max games?


----------



## aihsian

Sam & Max is an awesome game!! i really miss playing it(my diskette doesn't work anymore) 
it's got some wicked humor and interesting puzzles


----------



## remaja

is counter strike still alive?
I used to spend countless hours on that.


----------



## bartlax

guildwars = awsome


i have logged ~700 hours in 14 mounths


----------



## STARYNIGHT

The SIMS 2


----------



## remaja

let's go back to the classics, the first game that cause me to live a life of solitude in my own room for three days was castle wolfenstien. those days games was not as addictive as today. then I moved to half life, now it's the cod series.


----------



## PEP

person said:


> A lover of the classics?
> Ever played any of the Sam & Max games?


i heard about it.. is it good?

sounds cheesy.. like monkey island or something..


----------



## [email protected]

Chip's Challenge!!

Ah, good times...good times..


----------



## person

PEP said:


> i heard about it.. is it good?
> 
> sounds cheesy.. like monkey island or something..


Nope. Have a look at this site, it'll tell ya what they're about. It's from Wikipedia but it seems good enough. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_&_Max


----------



## PEP

interesting


----------



## remaja

I used to spend all my quarters on the KoF "King of fighters" series. I'm not sure if it's popular in the US though.


----------



## BlackHawk54321

BHD A.K.A Delta Force Black Hawk Down


----------



## thebigbadidea

Must be good if someone names themselves after it. When was it made?


----------



## BlackHawk54321

well it was made in 2001 but alot of people still play it. Because its a fun game and their are over 400 servers and 800 people on every day.


----------



## thebigbadidea

2-1 client to server?
Seems a little small, how is it different from others in the Delta Force series?

on another topic, best multiplayer games:

FPS: CS:S, Call of Duty, Quake 3 arena
RTS: CnC Generals, Starcraft, Warcraft3

I can't stand most online RPG games or MMOs because they EAT LIVES! I know people who spend 7-9 hours on an average day on city of heroes/villans and WoW. No offense to anyone, but thats more than 2 days a week!


----------



## remaja

I know people who practically devoted their lives to eve online. they look like the undead in resident evil. I don't know why they do this to themselves.


----------



## compÎex

Multiplayer = UT
singlePlayer = NHL 07,AOE-2-TC


----------



## Blackmirror

I realy enjoyed Thief ..


----------



## Cal UK

I really enjoyed No One Lives Forever that really was brilliant.


----------



## bartlax

warcraft III: Frozen Throne

best RTS of all time, and the ability to mod any part of the game just makes it even better


----------



## Compiler

I played the Sam & Max demo (most recent version)...

Couldn't get out of the room - clicked on everything - got bored... restarted Prey - and had fun blasting. oh yeah!


----------



## classclow

Hey guys, This is my first time posting..i'm just sitting in class(PC repair class) and I see your thread...MY fav game is Worldofwarcraft! I play almost everyday.


----------



## person

One game I really liked but didn't seem to get as much publicity as those released by big name companies is The Longest Journey. I haven't played the 2nd one.


----------



## Matt7895

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind: Game of the Year Edition.

Original plus both expansions, it's one of my favourite games, I treat it like I would treat my own child.

Also Star Wars: TIE Fighter is a golden oldie, simply the best space sim ever made.


----------



## person

Matt7895 said:


> The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind: Game of the Year Edition.
> 
> Original plus both expansions, it's one of my favourite games, I treat it like I would treat my own child.
> 
> Also Star Wars: TIE Fighter is a golden oldie, simply the best space sim ever made.


Have you played The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion?


----------



## remaja

bartlax said:


> warcraft III: Frozen Throne
> 
> best RTS of all time, and the ability to mod any part of the game just makes it even better


My friends use to spend hours playing a game called in short DOTA is this the same or what?


----------



## Matt7895

Yes I have.


----------



## person

Matt7895 said:


> Yes I have.


What one did you find better and why? I haven't been able to play Oblivion because my system specs aren't powerful enough.


----------



## Blackmirror

person said:


> What one did you find better and why? I haven't been able to play Oblivion because my system specs aren't powerful enough.


Nor is mine but there is a way around it  check out in games for an oblivion thread


----------



## DarqueMist

person said:


> What one did you find better and why? I haven't been able to play Oblivion because my system specs aren't powerful enough.


They both have their positives and negatives. Oblivions look is far better than Morrowind. The main quest is far more fun in Morrowind. The side and faction quests are much more interesting in Oblivion (in particular the Dark Brotherhood ones). Fighting in Oblivion is a little bit better. Morrowind offers more gameplay because of its 2 major expansions (Oblivion is about to release its first so it could even the field on this point). Both now have awesome MODing communities so there is a ton of additional content available to fix problems and add user developed content. Given time I think Oblivion will be considered the better of the two games, what makes them both great are the MODing communities, for now Morrowind has more available but that is quickly changing.


----------



## person

Blackmirror said:


> Nor is mine but there is a way around it  check out in games for an oblivion thread


Yeah I was involved in that thread, what I'm that forgettable?


----------



## Matt7895

Morrowind has a far more in depth character advancement system than Oblivion, and there's really a sense of achievement as you level up because monsters don't scale with you.

Another thing I loved about Morrowind was the sense of atmosphere and never really knowing what you might find around the next corner. Oblivion has pretty graphics and effects, but Morrowind had the soul. I loved going out for a walk and just coming across something totally random, like a guy falling from the sky or a note on the floor, leading me on a trail....

I would say of the two Morrowind is far the superior. But Oblivion is also worth playing. Oblivion isn't a bad game, but it is in a lower league than Morrowind in my opinion.


----------



## titanania

I completely agree Matt


----------



## remaja

Just bought a new game, company of heroes, and it's a must play. it's superb. never seen any RTS like that before.


----------



## DarqueMist

titanania said:


> I completely agree Matt


I completely disagree, the only thing keeping Oblivion from being the better of the two is 1 or 2 quality expansions (not that added content bull puckey). the MODs are already catching up to Morrowinds so any problems can be fixed (just like they did in Morrowind ... lets not forget all the issues the mod comunity fixed for us)


----------



## titanania

I dont see how you can say that, Ive never had a crash in Morrowind whereas I can't sit down for any length of time at Oblivion without it finding some reason to lock up or crash (or both). Ive tried every fix to get rid of this problem to no avail. Expansions cant revive something thats dead already. What Morrowind issues are referring to?


----------



## person

To DarqueMist

You're a man and all this time I was thinking you were a woman!


----------



## DarqueMist

person said:


> To DarqueMist
> 
> You're a man and all this time I was thinking you were a woman!


why do so many people think that? is my avatar that androgynous?


----------



## Blackmirror

I am bored now with Oblivion .. finished the main quest and no side quests left .. so i wander around lol


----------



## DarqueMist

titanania said:


> I dont see how you can say that, Ive never had a crash in Morrowind whereas I can't sit down for any length of time at Oblivion without it finding some reason to lock up or crash (or both). Ive tried every fix to get rid of this problem to no avail. Expansions cant revive something thats dead already. What Morrowind issues are referring to?


I can say it because .... I've never had a lock up, the only crashes I've experienced were on exit (they stopped when I updated to forceware 93.71 drivers). Yes I hit gameplay bugs but nothing any worse than ones I experienced in Morrowind. I'm basing my opinion solely on my gameplay experience which has been incredible. I don't have issues with the scaled leveling of critters the way a lot of Morrowind acolytes have (which really should be a non issue since MODs are easy to find to change it if you don't like it)


----------



## DarqueMist

Blackmirror said:


> I am bored now with Oblivion .. finished the main quest and no side quests left .. so i wander around lol


You went through that way to fast ... should have held back on the main quest. Did you do the Dark Brotherhood yet? Easily the best part of the game. The Knights Of The Nine adds a decent quest line, so does Mehrunes Razor (the rest of the added content is really no more than eye candy but The Shivering Isles is due out next week  )


----------



## person

DarqueMist said:


> why do so many people think that? is my avatar that androgynous?


It really is actually.


----------



## Blackmirror

DarqueMist said:


> You went through that way to fast ... should have held back on the main quest. Did you do the Dark Brotherhood yet? Easily the best part of the game. The Knights Of The Nine adds a decent quest line, so does Mehrunes Razor (the rest of the added content is really no more than eye candy but The Shivering Isles is due out next week  )


Yes i am top dog lol people are bowing when they see me


----------



## maxibhoy

Just thought i'd give a mention to Thief Deadly Shadows. Man did i get some fun outa that game. Deffinite contender.


----------



## Blackmirror

Thief was a very original game .. i really enjoyed creeping around


----------



## saltad347

DUDE WARCRAFT 3 ROC is the best, its like a drug, use it everyday and night lol


----------



## person

saltad347 said:


> DUDE WARCRAFT 3 ROC is the best, its like a drug, use it everyday and night lol


I thought Stewy was too intellectual to use the word Dude.


----------



## acameron

maxibhoy said:


> Just thought i'd give a mention to Thief Deadly Shadows. Man did i get some fun outa that game. Deffinite contender.


The entire Thief series is great.....graphics, sound and gameplay....hands down one of the best 1st person games ever. JMHO

They left the 3rd one open at the end just like the others, I am hoping they come out with another.............


----------



## sharang

Microsoft Flight Simulator!!!


----------



## Tekker

Counter Strike , Call of duty2, & Quake3-4 are some of my top favs


----------



## DarqueMist

WoW .. this thread has been revived, am I going to have to start pimping Oblivion again?


----------



## crashxdjp

diablo hands down


----------



## Compiler

TIC TAC TOE! All the way!

About 12 more posts to go... to get 1000 replies to this thread.


----------



## JeTsEt4R-

Tribes 1


----------



## licckle-lisa

SIMS 2 PC IS THE BEST EVER pc gaME


----------



## hergino

Doom series were pretty cool, and Quake, Halo is good, Red Alert 2


----------



## Compiler

Total Annihilation - Oh Yeah! Many Many hours of fun...
Info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Total_Annihilation

uh... I need to replace the CD-ROM that is missing... ;(

Supreme Commander is the successor, which I am downloading to see how well it runs.

http://browse.files.filefront.com/Supreme_Commander_Official_Demos/;1905284;/browsefiles.html


----------



## Celtic Queen

The Sims 2 in my opinion


----------



## help_me_som3a

i think it s gonna be counterstrike condition zero or Call Of Duty4 Mabye san andreas or need for speed most wanted i dont know 
it is very hard to say


----------



## Compiler

GTA 4... I think is going to be totally killer... its so so so... huge.


----------



## Compiler

oooh.... I am really loving Surpreme Commander!


----------



## PEP

Metal Slug!!!!


----------



## ff7_king_of_all

The best game, ever released for the pc....... hmm.......umm........without a doubt (((FINAL FANTASY 7)))


----------



## BlooChoo

battlefield series...without a doubt


----------



## bLaDe1911

System Shock 2 was one of my favs, along with Might & Magic when I had an Amiga, on my old C64 2 stand out, Wizball & Driller. Ummmmmm then theres Ultima Underworld (Amiga), Diablo 2 (PC), Doom - it really set the genre for FPS games. I thought Spellforce was good, blah blah blah lol, I could go on & on!

Post 1000??? Do I get a prize? lol


----------



## Compiler

Galaga...

DOH! I missed 1000 by 2 mins!! okay... I got Onethousand and ONE!


----------



## ro0ky

PONG ! the first and best game EVER ! ! !


----------



## Compiler

er... PONG... uh no.


I think you're being silly


----------



## ro0ky

PONG !

come on... those graphics are awesome. They don't make them like they used to.

those high end graphics with those incredible detailed paddle and white line net. and don't get me started on the square tennis ball...


----------



## Compiler

This is 2007... not 1972...


----------



## ro0ky

"Pong" will rule again !

Long live the PONG


----------



## Compiler

I spent many a nite playing this game a lot... KC Crazy Chase!!










Came with a level editor too!!

Above is an actual screen shot... imagine THIS on your 19~25" Family TV set!


----------



## PEP

took long enoguh to get to pong... maybe ill get it


----------



## PEP

indiana jones and the infernal machine


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Best game ever has to be Wipeout 2097. Ah, the days, nights, more days and even more nights trying to get a time better by 0.000001 seconds. HA! They were sad days...
Cant play it anymore, current pooter is just waym way too quick.


How about worst game? My vote goes to halo 2. Badly ported, c*** graphics, bad sound- cant think of a single good thing about it. I get a 7 Ghz chip, 2 8800 s , 4 gig of mem, and it still looks like someone cared more about money than a decent game.


----------



## ro0ky

Wipeout was a solid racing game if you're talking about the original PS1 release. I loved wipeout and the soundtracks were awesome. I've played it using a professional 10 foot projection screen and overhead projector with professional theater surround and bass bin sub. Effect was awesome especially when everyone on the couch moved and swayed into the turns watching. was truely a vid party I will never forget.


----------



## Compiler

Halo2 sucked that much? Its supposed to be "improved" over the original XBOX version... I guess Vista helped a lot!


----------



## tony oh

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

I love this game it's really addictive and it's like a fps mixed with a rpg ... and there are rpg's in the game ....sorry .

Well for now anyway.


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Yup, PS1 wipeout was awesome... liked PC version, but het what happened to the soundtrack!!! Firestarter up high, nothing like it. And I forgot the bend swaying, remeber we put on cockpit view for a change, after 1 or 2 <ahem> beers, and Graham puked all over the sofa!!! Oh man, days of bliss!!!


----------



## ro0ky

Well, Like I've said before. I've been into video games since the original pong and will be for life. I remember staying up all night when I worked for the phone company to play Mario Bros. 

Anyway, will be interesting to see games in about 5 more years when the next generation of graphics are in full swing. I told the guys in my computer science course back in 1992 that if they thought DOOM was good wait until you see what is coming in the next 10 yrs. DOOM (the first 4 person lan release) looks terrible compared to what we have now and what we have now will look terrible in the future. I mean they are talking physical dynamics in games more so than Half-Life 2 engine could ever imagine. With Moore's Law * not exhausting itself for another 2 decades we have lots of computer power left to drive these graphics through the roof.

Get ready, It's going to be a FUN ride ! 

* The observation made in 1965 by Gordon Moore, co-founder of Intel, that the number of transistors per square inch on integrated circuits had doubled every year since the integrated circuit was invented. Moore predicted that this trend would continue for the foreseeable future. In subsequent years, the pace slowed down a bit, but data density has doubled approximately every 18 months, and this is the current definition of Moore's Law, which Moore himself has blessed. Most experts, including Moore himself, expect Moore's Law to hold for at least another two decades.


----------



## Celtic Queen

lol coarse


----------



## c_l_n

it's all about HITMAN!!


----------



## halo459

It is almost impossible to choose a game that is ur top fav. I am still hooked on Gears of War. The worst game ever, that's easy, it's Drake of the 99 Dragons.


----------



## EnfoToad

Call of Duty Multiplayer and Midnight Club 3 Remix


----------



## ro0ky

*Iron Cross*


----------



## Billdozer

BF 2
Day of Defeat
Counter Strike
But the greatist ever of all time will beasteroid


----------



## toymachiner

FPS: Half Life 
MMO: Ultima Online
RTS: Total Annihilation


----------



## Compiler

GAG on Country Strike... its only popular because it worked on pretty much any computer  I couldn't play it... Half Life2 easily smokes HL1... come'on! Your character can't even hop/climb onto a box that is 2 feet tall!!

Total Annihilation: Totally rocked... Still have it on my older PC... but haven't played it in a long while. But I did buy the "sequel" version last week - same programers, totally new tech (real 3D graphics) called Supreme Commander. Works just the same, and then some!

Check it out and Download the Demo (1gb): http://www.supremecommander.com


----------



## ro0ky

Do Not resist the Pong, you will be assimilated.


----------



## shadow1089

Diablo 2 and Counter Strike, Both tying


----------



## icegreenhemp

Monkey island series. Space quest series, Police quest series,


----------



## ro0ky




----------



## Magna Carta

Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing

It's so bad it's _hilarious_.


----------



## coogeeguy31

I havent played alot of games in my time. Actually I have just been introduced to Enemy Territory and I think that's an amazing game !! To be honest I'm not even prepared to try another one.....for example I have heard what Warcraft is also good etc. I just cant afford to be hooked on more than one game.


----------



## sunnydsouza

Well.....for me it has to be GTA SA.The best ever


----------



## Compiler

Enemy Territory... heheh... its an okay OOOOLD game...

Check out what is coming out in a few months:
http://images.google.com/images?svnum=30&hl=en&gbv=2&newwindow=1&safe=off&q=crysis
This link has some HI-RES graphics...
http://www.bit-tech.net/gaming/2006/04/20/crysis_new_screenshots/1

http://cache.kotaku.com/assets/resources/2006/12/Crysis.jpg

http://forums.legitreviews.com/images/random/crysis.jpg

Will require serious horse power...


----------



## Nastrodamus

Diablo, Diablo II, and World of Warcraft.....that is all lolol


----------



## coolboy0286

mmorpg = WOW
FPS = cs:S, cs, tfc, hl, hl2
rts = wc3 tft
whatever genre d2 is = d2 lod
classic = solitare
anti bordom = random brain game from the internet


----------



## Fuki

Okey hm at top atm would be:
Diablo 2: Lord Of Destruction
Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne
StarCraft: Brood War
Call Of Duty: United Offensive
Call Of Duty 2
Medal Of Honor Allied Assault
Medal Of Honor Pacific Assault
Sapphire Yours 
Counter Strike: Condition Zero
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Worms World Party
Heroes Of Might And Magic III In The Wake Of Gods
Battlefield 1942 The Road To Rome
Star Wars II Outcast

Okey those are my favorite 

P.S.
Im really happy about StarCraft II annouced and im looking foward to buy the game at the day it will be released ^^
And also DIABLO 3 (THE MOST FAVORITE NON-EXISTING GAME IN MY WHOLE LIFE)
-when this game will be released (it wont be min. 1-2 years) i think im going to dig my grave with a sign - The Lord Of Terror Walks The World Once More


----------



## PEP

omg DIE THREAD DIE!!!


----------



## Blob493

I find that battlefield 2 can't match up to the fun and enjoyment of CoD2(Call of Duty2).
I'm better with a pistol in bf2 and all the other weapons lol.

CS 1.6 with steam is also alot of fun.

CoDUO (Call of Duty united offensive) and Call of duty 2 is alot of fun because its not just your average TDM(team death match) or your DM(Deathmatch). There are alot of different types of it like Base assault, CTF( Capture the flag),HQ(headquarters)RE(retieval)
behind enemy lines and my last but not least is SD(search&desotry).Especially in CODUO because The maps are huge and you need teamwork because in CoDUO there are tanks and you also can drive and also jeeps

Overall in my opinion I like the Call of Duty series the best of any games.


----------



## Compiler

Blob493 said:


> I find that battlefield 2 can't match up to the fun and enjoyment of CoD2(Call of Duty2).CoDUO (Call of Duty united offensive) and Call of duty 2 is alot of fun because its not just your average TDM(team death match) or your DM(Deathmatch). There are alot of different types of it like Base assault, CTF( Capture the flag),HQ(headquarters)RE(retieval)
> behind enemy lines and my last but not least is SD(search&desotry).Especially in CODUO because The maps are huge and you need teamwork because in CoDUO there are tanks and you also can drive and also jeeps.


Maps in UT2004 are far larger than CoD... With Jeep, tanks, hovercrafts and jets you can fly.  It comes with 5 game types... with Onslaught requiring proper teamwork to win.


----------



## Compiler

PEP said:


> omg DIE THREAD DIE!!!
> --------------------------------------------
> I HATE SIGNATURES!!!!
> 
> Two prisoners in a terrorist camp
> Arnold- I am a spy
> His wife- have you ever killed anyone ?!?!?!?
> Arnold- yes... but they were all bad


Naaah... theres always something to add to this thread...

No sig? Oh yeah, you're sig is way off... Its lines from the movie "True Lies" with Arnold Swarz~ (however you speel his name).


----------



## PEP

lol.. yes they are... i just like those lines.. ill remove them eventually. put some quotes or something..


----------



## susandan

:up: No question....it has to be SIMS 2 and all the expansions added on!


----------



## ACA529

Blob493 said:


> I find that battlefield 2 can't match up to the fun and enjoyment of CoD2(Call of Duty2).
> I'm better with a pistol in bf2 and all the other weapons lol.
> 
> CS 1.6 with steam is also alot of fun.
> 
> CoDUO (Call of Duty united offensive) and Call of duty 2 is alot of fun because its not just your average TDM(team death match) or your DM(Deathmatch). There are alot of different types of it like Base assault, CTF( Capture the flag),HQ(headquarters)RE(retieval)
> behind enemy lines and my last but not least is SD(search&desotry).Especially in CODUO because The maps are huge and you need teamwork because in CoDUO there are tanks and you also can drive and also jeeps
> 
> Overall in my opinion I like the Call of Duty series the best of any games.


Pistols aren't very good in BF2.... use the support kit. It's the best for infantry.


----------



## BlooChoo

oblivion is a great game..but i have issues with its combat system..it is fine with the fired weapons, but the sword fighting is not good...Dark Messiah of Might and Magic has a great combat system that oblivion could really realy learn from...if dark messiah was twice as long it would kick oblivion out!


----------



## El CaNa

ACA529 said:


> Pistols aren't very good in BF2.... use the support kit. It's the best for infantry.


Pistols are better than what they appear, a pistol has saved me a lot of times from being killed. About the support kit, meh.... When the game was released for first time, they were useless, you had more chances of hitting yourself, later came the patch, and the PKM was like an automatic sniper; and now, pretty better than before. hough my favourite is medic.

Best game: Online, Battelfield 2, single player, aaaah.... GTA San Andreas, Oblivion or AoE II The Conquerors.

In CoDUO, the only problem with the expansion is that in almost all the big cool maps theres tanks... TOO MANY, it turns alsmot into a tank game more than a FPS with vehicles, jeeps=turkey shoot target.


----------



## BlooChoo

El CaNa said:


> Pist When the game was released for first time, they were useless, you had more chances of hitting yourself, later came the patch, and the PKM was like an automatic sniper; and now, pretty better than before. hough my favourite is medic.


i agree..the assult is the best in bf2142...use the VOSS plenty of ammo in the clip and a good scope


----------



## blahbuds

well the FACT is.... The Sims is the largest selling game of all time with over 16 millions copies sold world wide...BUT that includes all the expansion packs. And what's just under that?? STARCRAFT BABY! BEST GAME EVER!!

http://www.answers.com/topic/list-of-best-selling-video-games

can't argue with the numbers!!!


----------



## DarqueMist

blahbuds said:


> well the FACT is.... The Sims is the largest selling game of all time with over 16 millions copies sold world wide...BUT that includes all the expansion packs. And what's just under that?? STARCRAFT BABY! BEST GAME EVER!!
> 
> http://www.answers.com/topic/list-of-best-selling-video-games
> 
> can't argue with the numbers!!!


I'll give you a thumbs up for picking starcraft ... mind you its been many years since I've played it.

But come on, you most certainly argue with numbers. We are for the most part a large group of people with very bad taste ....... just look atthe most popular TV shows at the moment


----------



## PEP

mmm does messiah really have a good combat system??


----------



## blahbuds

yeah i actually just turned dark messiah off. Its a really good game. but its nothing like oblivion. dark is more of an action RPG than a traditional one. but yea, the combat system is way better. you can do combos, kick, lay traps, throw items, etc. fighting is alot more fun than in oblivion


----------



## BlooChoo

blahbuds said:


> yeah i actually just turned dark messiah off. Its a really good game. but its nothing like oblivion. dark is more of an action RPG than a traditional one. but yea, the combat system is way better. you can do combos, kick, lay traps, throw items, etc. fighting is alot more fun than in oblivion


im glad you agree...DM is alot more linear and far too short...but it is so fun to go around laying a whole bunch of orks out with a mixture of some failry cool weapons and hand to hand techniques...and when you finally turn into that undead creature...turns more fun!!

just needs to be more open plan and alot longer


----------



## Kenni

Counter-Strike or Battlefield 2... arrg I can't pick one, they're both awesome lol.


----------



## PEP

Ill get Dark Messiah eventually.. but the fact taht my cpu odenst meet minimum requirements scares me.. but hey i still ran spiderman 3... so why not..


----------



## gamerbyron

I heard F.E.A.r. 2 is coming out


----------



## DarqueMist

gamerbyron said:


> I heard F.E.A.r. 2 is coming out


where did you hear that at? I'd love to see it (F.E.A.R. is the first shooter that I really enjoyed start to finish) but seems a little soon to me, Extraction Point hasn't even been out that long yet.


----------



## PEP

yes fear 2 is in the making.. and fear one extraction point wasn't that good i heard..


----------



## DarqueMist

in the making doesn't mean its anywhere near coming out, and I never played Extraction Point just the core game. I then moved on to gothic 3 (which I gave up on because of the damn bugs in it), next got hooked on Oblivion (bet thats hard to believe). Right now I'm playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (which has some awesome gameplay that more than makes up for its slightly dated graphics), looking forward to getting BioShock and Spore next.


----------



## Compiler

Try counter Stike after playing a REAL game.... 

CS = designed to work with OFF shelf PCs.

-----------------

PEP - Download FEAR demo... I'd say the ghost/effects are quite good - the lightiing and such is top notch. But I personally didn't like how the game "felt" or that I can shoot an enemy in the face with an automatic weapon and he's not dead... thats just my opinion.


----------



## DarqueMist

Compiler said:


> PEP - Download FEAR demo... I'd say the ghost/effects are quite good - the lightiing and such is top notch. But I personally didn't like how the game "felt" or that I can shoot an enemy in the face with an automatic weapon and he's not dead... thats just my opinion.


How do you kill something thats already dead? 

to be honest about FEAR it was how it "felt" that made me like it so much .... I got a chill every time that little girl appeared and you have to admit the first time those ninja dudes jumped through a drop ceiling you poopied your panties. Like FEAR it is the "feel" of STALKER that has me enjoying it.


----------



## Compiler

I was not refering to the girl... I said "he's not dead"... Pumping 10 rounds into a human character should take them out.

Of course - due to the industry - a more realistic game is not quite possible. Getting shot in the face tends to destory it. Body armor does nothing for ARMS and legs... with a good weapon, take out a leg, arm or foot.

Its cool... it just that I need a bit more SPEED in my games, hence I'm a UT player. I loved Half Life2. I really should reinstall STEAM (hopefully I can find my account info) and get it up and going and then buy Episode 1 and 2...


----------



## DarqueMist

Well that explains a lot, we're opposites when it comes to gaming. I'm unbelievably slow, I have to anally explore everything I come across and hate rushing through anything (in other words the stereotypical RPG player).

I wasn't referring to Alma, all the baddies in the game were telepathically controlled clones. Dead or alive Paxton Fettel or Alma had control of them at all times.


----------



## PEP

DarqueMist said:


> in the making doesn't mean its anywhere near coming out, and I never played Extraction Point just the core game. I then moved on to gothic 3 (which I gave up on because of the damn bugs in it), next got hooked on Oblivion (bet thats hard to believe). Right now I'm playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (which has some awesome gameplay that more than makes up for its slightly dated graphics), looking forward to getting BioShock and Spore next.


Are you serious??? With stalker maxed out it looks even better than oblivion!!!

try textures on 100%.. but then again you cant, and i cant... damn 6800...


----------



## PEP

It was awesome when you fell into a pool of blood. when you really fell into a pool of water in fear...


----------



## DarqueMist

I can't max it and you know that  but I found a very happy medium using Tweakguides (with the exception of textures most of the settings can be dropped considerably without taking much of a hit to visual quality). Look at a lot of the creatures in it, they have a very unrefined oldschool almost Doomish feel to them. I've seen STALKER maxed and no I don't think its graphics are as good as Oblivion maxed (mind you I've yet to play any tunnels ... I may change my opinion once I get away from the open fields and get into a more confined space)


----------



## gamerbyron

DarqueMist said:


> where did you hear that at? I'd love to see it (F.E.A.R. is the first shooter that I really enjoyed start to finish) but seems a little soon to me, Extraction Point hasn't even been out that long yet.


I look it on gamespot, but trailer isn't their yet. Sorry Darque, my bad. F.E.A.R. 2 is gonna be on PC and PS3, but no idea whether is gonna be in Xbox 360.


----------



## Compiler

Wait until GTA 4 comes out.... I think that'll murder 8800GTX cards - I'm not seeing how it can play on the PS3/x360... man it looks good. 

Imagine what it would like on on a GF9800 card in 1920x1200 res! I wonder IF we're really see a GF9800 card  Considering it was the 9800 that kicked Nvidia in the nuts.


----------



## PEP

DarqueMist said:


> I can't max it and you know that  but I found a very happy medium using Tweakguides (with the exception of textures most of the settings can be dropped considerably without taking much of a hit to visual quality). Look at a lot of the creatures in it, they have a very unrefined oldschool almost Doomish feel to them. I've seen STALKER maxed and no I don't think its graphics are as good as Oblivion maxed (mind you I've yet to play any tunnels ... I may change my opinion once I get away from the open fields and get into a more confined space)


oh youll change your mind all right!! once you go to old labs and stuff!! and look at the walls and gun textures... after all why else i cant max out textures in oblivion but not in stalker!!!

by the way.. if i have textures on 50..i can actually max out everything else.. butn idont jsut in case.. i thinki have grass on max..... and i use the full dynamic lights renderer.. so i can have sun shadows THEYRE AWESOME!!!!

technically if i make everything really low i cna make textures on 75... but its not THAT big of a difference... except maybe the trees look worse.. they get more 2D textures instead of 3D jaggedness on them..... but even like that the stuttering gets annoying in some places... so i keep it at 50.. for ultimate performance..

crap i fee like testing 75 again ..mmmmm !!!


----------



## PEP

Compiler said:


> Wait until GTA 4 comes out.... I think that'll murder 8800GTX cards - I'm not seeing how it can play on the PS3/x360... man it looks good.
> 
> Imagine what it would like on on a GF9800 card in 1920x1200 res! I wonder IF we're really see a GF9800 card  Considering it was the 9800 that kicked Nvidia in the nuts.


GTA4 looks awesome but not impossibly good.. i bet i can run it on my specs.. the engine of tha gmae might kill me though...


----------



## Compiler

Hey! I was thinking of this game a while back... SPEEDBALL - what made me remember it for sure was the public announcement of SPEEDBALL 2 at E3.... which I played a lot on my Amiga (best version) and Speedball 2... so its a bit ODD to call the 2007 vesion Speedball 2.... why not #3?

Here is history on it: http://www.answers.com/topic/speedball-video-game

Offical site: http://speedball2.com

Another killer game from the early 90s that was cool on the Amiga and worked on some PCs (those with VGA graphics) - it was very blade-runner... Syndicate

Other awesome classics: Lemmings, North & South... I have YET to see a Pinball Sim that approched the level of FUN and realism of Pinball Dreams/Fantasies (It was 2D scroller - which looks a TON better than angled 3D versions of today)... I am talking about the FEEL of the game as well as the look when compared to playing an ACTUAL pinball machine.


----------



## BlooChoo

yeh ther are some amazing games from way back when..namely dues ex and dues ex the invisible wars


----------



## Unrealevil

How about Alpha Centauri?


----------



## RALMAR

I reckon the best video game of all time would have to be Zelda: Orcarina of time, ive had it for 7 years on the nintendo 64 but i sold it, so i got it on the computer as an emulator. 
I just love that game!


----------



## RALMAR

Theres also a new game coming out later this year called crysis thats gonna be sick!

its so realistic almost like real life graphocs take a look, you wont regret

http://maxygames.no.sapo.pt/Crysis.jpg


----------



## ACA529

PEP said:


> GTA4 looks awesome but not impossibly good.. i bet i can run it on my specs.. the engine of tha gmae might kill me though...


I'm sorry, I'm way behind in GTA4.

It is coming out for the PC?


----------



## BlooChoo

yeh of course it is!!! it beta be or ill cry


----------



## BlooChoo

RALMAR said:


> I reckon the best video game of all time would have to be Zelda: Orcarina of time, ive had it for 7 years on the nintendo 64 but i sold it, so i got it on the computer as an emulator.
> I just love that game!


there are so many amazing games that are not on pc...thats why this list is for pc games cos i could make a list 3 days long teehee


----------



## gamerbyron

Call of Duty 4, yes, finally its a modern WAAAARRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Compiler

GTA4 - as usual, will come out for consoles first (PS3 and xbox360) - then about 9~12 months later, a PC version.

I think with the HIGH-RES abilities of the 7th gen consoles, the port to PC will be a LOT smoother. For the PS2, the previous three GTA games for the PS2 were upscaled and re-textured map for high-res computers..... re-doing of work.... etc. So, if I remember right - the conversion from PS2 > PC became faster with each release.


----------



## DarqueMist

Compiler said:


> .... I think with the HIGH-RES abilities of the 7th gen consoles, the port to PC will be a LOT smoother....


and didn't HALO 2 prove that point well?
hmmmm .... or did it fail miserably as a port, giving PC gamers a watered down game with decidedly oldschool graphics that can't even come close to comparing to what was out there for the PC already


----------



## NeVeRReSt

BF2 is my fav.

Also I just bought Stalker and this game is a major disappointment


----------



## ArmoredCavalry

Why, Starcraft, of course.


----------



## Compiler

DarqueMist said:


> and didn't HALO 2 prove that point well?
> hmmmm .... or did it fail miserably as a port, giving PC gamers a watered down game with decidedly oldschool graphics that can't even come close to comparing to what was out there for the PC already


What do you mean? Halo2 was made years ago and for the Xbox1 (with the power of a GF3 card, when GF6 cards where just hitting the streets) - it was graphically improved over Halo1... but both were still sub-standard.

I did a quick look, I couldn't find any direct comparison of PC vs Xbox. I did find some silly console site that did a quick run down of "improvements" - in which graphics were enhanced. But they easily showed themselves to be KIDS when the reviewer says something like "Word on the street is that the keyboard/mouse combo is the best way to play a first-person shooter" - like DUH.... Console players always get murdered by keyboard/mouse players. Or just as stupid; "Improved Graphics: Like, much improved. We can now see why this game is only available on Vista." uh, no. What little screenshots I've seen of Halo2 on PC.... none of it is STUNNING... and Vista doesn't do squat for games... especially HALO2. The reviewer is a kid - knows very little about how games work on both console or PC.... he makes OH and AHs over baby stuff, like as if M$ invented the fuctions for the PC version that didn't exist on the xbox; rather than limited thinking and retards who develeoped the game in the first place. BTW: HALO2 was NOT a home run for the xbox and the sales for PC have been... well sucky. (1) Not a great game (2) Locked for Vista only - which is currently a horrible OS for gaming and most gamers are not touching it.

I was refering to a company like Rockstar who has made ports of its GTA games... where they have a history of MAKING improvements to the game for PC. The PS2 games were always visually weaker than the PC version which had 2-3 generation improvement in graphic power and CPU muscle.

Even the PS3/x360 are fully 1 GEN behind PC... in about another 9-12 months, another GEN should be on the market. But GTA4 looks great by todays standards... with its vast and detailed city and cars.... which have detailed interiours.


----------



## DarqueMist

Compiler, I was refering to the Halo 2 port to the PC not what was initially released for the XBOX. M$ finally got around to porting the game touting its DX10 capabilities and how it would WOW people on Vista. This in my opinion was a huge insult for PC gamers, offering us (the people that own the best FPS games out there) an old school shooter when we have so much better available to choose from. 

All I was really pointing out with my reference to Halo 2 was that simply because porting may be getting easier doesn't mean producers are going to take the time to utilize what PC's have to offer when they move their games over, instead it is more likely that after their primary market (consoles) have dried up they will try to sell their product to a new market (the PC)


----------



## coolboy0286

Ports = essentially changing a few files, taking some levels that were not put into the console ver, put em in pc ver and call them "exclusive". the DMC3SE had my brains tumbling because it still showed the keys as xbox keys, awesome game, sucky port.


----------



## MrGrinch

DOTA custom game
for WC3 Frozen Throne


----------



## coolboy0286

sigh... dota is not a valid game, wc3 tft on the other handle is a awesome game.


----------



## joe 10820071

How do you make ur own pc game without any equipment


----------



## coolboy0286

No offensive but thats the same as asking how you can live without a life, or how you can breathe without your lungs.


----------



## Compiler

DarqueMist said:


> Compiler, I was refering to the Halo 2 port to the PC not what was initially released for the XBOX. M$ finally got around to porting the game touting its DX10 capabilities and how it would WOW people on Vista. This in my opinion was a huge insult for PC gamers, offering us (the people that own the best FPS games out there) an old school shooter when we have so much better available to choose from.


Okay... gotcha... agreed. DX10... blah. marking arm-twisting. Easily possible to make DX10 for XP... insulting yes. M$ should be sued for failure to support DX10 in XP - as developers and programers have stated that THERE IS NO REASON THAT DX10 CANNOT BE MADE TO RUN ON XP. DX9 works perfectly fine on Win98 and up... perhaps a class action against them would help?



> All I was really pointing out with my reference to Halo 2 was that simply because porting may be getting easier doesn't mean producers are going to take the time to utilize what PC's have to offer when they move their games over, instead it is more likely that after their primary market (consoles) have dried up they will try to sell their product to a new market (the PC)


Agreed. But my point was that HALO was sub-standard programing to begin with - compared to GTA 3 and up.


----------



## PEP

NeVeRReSt said:


> BF2 is my fav.
> 
> Also I just bought Stalker and this game is a major disappointment


stalker pwns...


----------



## PEP

Why is the PS3 a whole gen behind the PC?? it may have a last series video card.. but the card is a hybrid and fused with the cpu like its part of it and the cpu itself is better than what the PC can offer right now... but im not denying that with and 8800 you can make games obviously look better... after all PS3 just doesnt have the hardware for pixel shader 4.0


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> stalker pwns...


and you were right about the graphics being much more impressive indoors, quite an improvement over the outdoors .....

I'm hating how many quests I'm failing at in STALKER, it has some bizarrely tight time constraints


----------



## ShadowPlayer9

Enenmy Territory & Unreal Tournament GOTY Are Good.


----------



## BlooChoo

ther gonna rock cant beleive they r makin us wait till september now!! i was set for gaming this summer


----------



## PEP

DarqueMist said:


> and you were right about the graphics being much more impressive indoors, quite an improvement over the outdoors .....
> 
> I'm hating how many quests I'm failing at in STALKER, it has some bizarrely tight time constraints


lol thats why i rarely check to see how many quests i failed... its almost as much as the ones i passed... im actually done with stalker and deleted it for space for some new game...
Dark Messiah for example..... I already got the 2 good endings and one bad ending... and went on youtube to see the rest..

heh ill never delete oblivion though


----------



## PEP

Is UT really that good? i played the old one like 5 years ago and i think and it was alright.. but not all that.. just some shooting game..


----------



## Sarge

Company of Heroes is the *BEST RTS OF THE YEAR *says Sarge Magazine!!! 
Note: Sarge Magazine has not launched its first issue as of yet.


----------



## Compiler

Yes.. UT is about shooting... and more

Try out the demo: http://www.unrealtournament.com/ut2004/downloads.html

It has deathmatch (run and shoot) but its Onslaught that really matters. That is team-based play, requiring tactics to win. It has jets, tanks and jeeps (included in demo)... Only a 220mb download. The UT2004 game is now $15 and includes 3 other games (UT, Unreal 1 & 2)

I have about 600 maps for UT2004.


----------



## Fishpan

Max Payne 2!!

Legendary character with a unparalleled storyline! The bullet time is just such a great idea in a game of that type. And there are so many ways you can kill a Mafioso. Easy to get stuck into as well.


----------



## PEP

heh does UT need a cd key ?


----------



## supercubedude

Half Life 2.


----------



## Compiler

UT04 has a CD-Key, like most games.


----------



## regg003

Well im addicted to counter strike source and have been for a number of years. just too much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illustrator

half life 2, better every time i play it!!


----------



## PEP

curses....


call of juarez is a nice looking game..


----------



## EmosaurusRex

I work for a LAN center, basically people go there pay for time to play games pre-installed on our machines. I get free time so I play A LOT of PC games.
1. Counter-Strike 1.6
2. Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne
3. World of Warcraft
4. Counter-Strike: Source
5. Shot (MMORPG golf game... most ballinist game ever)
Honorable mention: Quake 3 Arena.


----------



## JimmyWhitt

Hmmm, difficult, theres Half Life 2, Dungeon Keeper 1,C&C Red Alert, but I think for me its going to Football manager (all the games in the series.), very addictive and fun to play.


----------



## tinque

Best ever... grand-daddy MMORPG Everquest. Content, depth, sheer size - it's still defining the genre.


----------



## PEP

what exactly do you do in a sports game manager??
is it like a simulator?


----------



## wako

Sims 2!!!!!


----------



## jimr381

I liked the XCOM series if we are speaking of classics


----------



## ACA529

Yep, Sims 2 is pretty fun and addictive too.


----------



## chaiwallah

I played FFXI for years but haven't been back to it since a free ten day trial of WOW two years ago. WOW is just amazing! I didn't see any mention of Alpha Centauri, but that and it's expansion, Alien Crossfire, are also favs. I play those on my laptop when I'm travelling. I also have Armed and Dangerous loaded. But I can't play anything these days but WOW.


----------



## Death by Thrash

oh boy, dont get started on what pcs everyone has, that will just clog up the arteries of this thread. arent there enough of those types of things?
any way, anything with a hl or hl 2 engine in it deserves to be considered one of the greatest games of all time. I mean just look at all the weird stuff: spartans vash the stampede akimbo guns super hero mod basket ball aim maps... the list goes on and on, and thats only for cs 1.6! theres now brain bread, paintball, actuall world wid soccer match things, i think i even saw golden eye 007 once. (that was on a off a guide for steam site, and it happend to say "VAC2 Secure Golden Eye 007 hacks" or somthing similar, BUT I DONT SUPPORT HAXORS NOR ENDORSE HAX, NOR ENCOURAGE IT)
i really like the hl spawnlings, they really are great.
but the FEAR online, is just... liquid adreniline, (if you couple it with the right kind of metal-pantera-, and drinks.... if you know what i mean). Almost as good as playing live for a bunch of people with their heads in their butts, witha guitar you modified.
gta series is pretty good, especially as single player.
if you ask for flash player games, heli attack 2 would definatly be one of my favs. but heli3 is good too...


----------



## PyrexDex

chain_metal said:


> Postal 2 looks kewl!!! Im gunna get!!!


Yes i would agree!!

but allso:

1. Diablo 2 LoD
2. Black hawk down is a good one and its only 10$


----------



## Nastrodamus

DIABLO II - Nuff said!


----------



## MagnumJoe

Deus Ex!!! I felt like i was playing in a movie! All elements are perfect...


----------



## Henrih

*Thief: The Dark Project.* Best game ever made. Atmosphere is *PERFECT*. This game is just... perfect! Just play it if you haven't already. Much better than so called "stealth" games like Splinter Cell or Metal Gear Solid.

Other totally awesome games:
*Thief II: The Metal Age* (very similar to Thief 1)
*Thief III: The Deadly Shadows* (unfortunately, full of bugs. it's a shame it was rushed, could've been the best game ever if not  but the atmosphere is absolutely perfect, it has a mission that is 1000 times scarier than any Silent Hill or Resident Evil -game)
*Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind* (wins Oblivion 100-0. pure rpg. just great. the most non-linear game ever made. replay value is just outstanding.)
*UFO: Enemy Unknown* (aka X-COM: Ufo Defense, best strategy game ever made...)
*Sid Meier's Civilization* (...or maybe this is? both are near perfect)

Still pretty good, but not perfect:
*Uplink - Hacker Elite* (hehee, 1337 h4x0rz)
*Deus Ex* (very, very good game, wins (almost) any modern first person shooter in story, gameplay and replay value)
*Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion* (would be much better, if not made for 12-year-old-kids who play Halo, no offense. stop calling this a rpg. this is not a rpg, it's a first person pwnage action game with rpg-ish elements. still very good though)
*Monkey Island series* (best humor in any game, ever)
*Beneath A Steel Sky* (like Monkey Island, point-n-click game with great humor and great story)
*Stunts* (best driving game, totally classic)
*Space Rangers 2* (a lost treasure from Russia!)
*Fahrenheit* (aka Indigo Prophecy, this is a really epic game, feels like an interactive movie. actually, it is better than most movies I have seen)
*Star Wars: Knights Of The Old Republic 1&2* (almost too linear for my tastes, but still pretty good)

Wow, a pretty long list?
I hate all the boring, unoriginal, linear, graphics-and-ragdoll-is-everything type games. Especially first person shooters.


----------



## MagnumJoe

I never played Thief... But ppl who know i liked Deus Ex, without thinking, they recommend Thief for me


----------



## Henrih

MagnumJoe said:


> I never played Thief... But ppl who know i liked Deus Ex, without thinking, they recommend Thief for me


You definitely should play Thief. Here, get a demo of Thief 1, Gold and 2 -> http://www.thief-thecircle.com/media/demos/
You can also get a demo of Thief 3 from here -> http://www.thief-thecircle.com/media/t3demo/
If you've got a too new system, Thief 1&G&2 won't work though. Especially if you've got a high end Nvidia card like 8800.


----------



## Death by Thrash

well i think its obvious there is a great genre division here:
single playergames:
rpgs
fps
scary sh.it
multiplayer games:
fps
mmorpgs
ect.....


----------



## PrivatePC

Well, i would chose starcraft,Half-Life 1 , Halo 1 , and 2.And there might be another one out there i just might of forgot


----------



## MagnumJoe

Henrih said:


> If you've got a too new system, Thief 1&G&2 won't work though. Especially if you've got a high end Nvidia card like 8800.


Mmmm... I got the Geforce Fx 5200 128 MBs.. Not too new, not too old. I think it will work fine on here.. Thank you really: you were the grain of rice that tipped the scale, and made me decide to get the game  lol


----------



## Smokes

DAOC ADR (Dark Age Of Camelot A Dragons Revenge EAMythic,Warhammer EAMythic,25 To Life,GTA Vice city,GuildWars,Empire Earth AOC,Entropia Universe,Ghost Recon,and meny more.


----------



## MKD123

I would have to say RuneScape i played that game for 3 years it was great.


----------



## Henrih

MagnumJoe said:


> Mmmm... I got the Geforce Fx 5200 128 MBs.. Not too new, not too old. I think it will work fine on here.. Thank you really: you were the grain of rice that tipped the scale, and made me decide to get the game  lol


So you decided to get it? Which one? Dark Project, Gold, Metal Age? Anyway, hope you'll enjoy it, they are truly the best games ever made. :up:


----------



## briandude246

you can't ever beat the community of counter strike and halflife (1)(2).


----------



## MagnumJoe

Thanks Henrih 
I will make some of my own investigations to decide which one to get


----------



## Henrih

Yeah but let me give you this advice:
- Thief 1 is more 'magical' and involves more missions with undead/beast creatures in more scary locations such as crypts eg.
- Thief Gold is just like 1, but it has three more missions which were supposed to be part of original Thief but for some reason weren't included. These missions are more Thief 2 like, meaning not so scary and 'magical'.
- Thief 2 is a much less scary than 1 (not a bad thing necessarily) and involves missions in more realistic locations, like banks and mansions with more human guards.. and mechanical defenses such as surveillance cameras and guard robots. (like Deus Ex )

So if you don't like undead or/and want missions in more realistic locations, get Thief 2.
And if you don't mind undead and scary stuff you should get Thief 1. Or Gold, but Gold is harder to get and probably costs a lot more than 1. (I had to spend almost 50€ to get Gold, and 1&2 can be bought usually under 2-10€)

Anyway.. just my thoughts. 

Edit: Oh, and 1 & 2 can be bought in a double pack like this one.


----------



## nitrous123

ur computer spec is sick i like where did u buy ur pc from?


----------



## Henrih

Who, me? It's my own custom pc, built from individual parts.


----------



## MagnumJoe

Wow! Thats exactly what i wanted to hear about these games lol! Man u r good! You would make a good salesman.. or a marketing agent 
I think i would go for Thief 2  And i will check later with Thief 1...

Thanks, you've been a gr8 help..
Cheers..
Out...


----------



## Henrih

Hey thanks. Always happy to help.


----------



## Farion

Battlefield 2 and Hitman series


----------



## ElectricKazoo

Starcraft, Diablo 2 and Half life 2 best pc games of all time.


----------



## Smokes

theres another free one called the killpoint by kuma games heres a link to it just click the killpoint play now http://www.kumawar.com/ perty sweet free game


----------



## PEP

Damn im trying to find out the name of this old medieval game.. or maybe not that old.....

basically i remember the beginning of it where you start in a cave and you gotta fight some goblins or something.. i think it was a demo... and then youre in some sorta castle or something..... and theres bread around thats life... and the sword mechanics are nice.. makes it feel like youre really holding a sword.. its a bit stiff.....

anyone know a game like name??


----------



## beefers1

my top 5:

1 grand theft auto series
2 the sims/simcity series
3 18 wheels of steel series
4 hidden and dangerous deluxe
5 nascar racing 2003 season


----------



## NaMBoI

I would hav to say starcraft n warcraft. i would say counter strike but it gets boring


----------



## PEP

mmm is thief really that good?


----------



## Henrih

PEP said:


> mmm is thief really that good?


No, it's even better.  You have to play it to really understand how perfect it is.
But for people who only care about graphics, killing stuff or using fireball spells, don't even bother.


----------



## christarp

I'm going to have to go with diablo 2, starcraft, or everquest.
Those were the only couple of games I was REALLY excited about getting.


----------



## eric384756

call of duty medieval 2 total war and probly the expansion pack that is coming out


----------



## buddyh_59

I say Half Life 2

I love that game!!


----------



## Sithtiger

I'm gonna have to go with BF2 I think. This is a difficult choice. BF2142 has more options, but BF2 has better maps and I like modern weapons as opposed to fictional futuristic weapons that don't even exist.

That said, I think Call of Duty 4: Modern Combat will almost certainly become my new favorite game and quite possibly my favorite game of all time! If you guys haven't seen the trailers for this game, do so now!!

http://www.gametrailers.com/game/4735.html


----------



## DarqueMist

Sithtiger said:


> ..... I like modern weapons as opposed to fictional futuristic weapons that don't even exist.


give STALKER a try and see if you can figure out what all the weapons really are. To the best of my knowledge they are all currently used military and commercial weapons ... but none have their real names (a Russian made game probably trying to avoid licensing fees is my guess as to the reason). There is a mod that replaces the game names with the real ones but I've never used it, only searched my guesses out online.


----------



## Sithtiger

DarqueMist said:


> give STALKER a try and see if you can figure out what all the weapons really are. To the best of my knowledge they are all currently used military and commercial weapons ... but none have their real names (a Russian made game probably trying to avoid licensing fees is my guess as to the reason). There is a mod that replaces the game names with the real ones but I've never used it, only searched my guesses out online.


Is there a demo for this game? There are very few games that I just know will be good before I buy and while I hope COD4 has one, I'm certain that I 'll buy it even if it doesn't.

I was excited about Quake Wars until I saw some vids of it being played. I remember all this talk about it and now when I've seen vids, it just looks like Quake on a bigger battlefield with vehicles. The movement I've seen is just horrid, very choppy, as opposed to COD4 which is very fluid. Heck, even BF2 and BF2142's movements aren't bad at all. Then there's the sound of Quake Wars.....it too is choppy.

I was so excited to get this game and now I don't want to have anything to do with it. I'm so disappointed in it. I haven't played the beta and I'll probably d/l the demo assuming one is released just to confirm my suspicions about the choppy gameplay. I don't mean bad framerate problems, but it's just the nature of Quake. I'm sure some people will love it, but I'm not one of those people.

I do like where the FPS genre is going though. It's going into more of a hybrid of sorts between FPS and RPG. Even MOHA gives you upgrades as you advance....at least in SP mode. I'm surprised at how much I like it. I loved the original MOHAA and while I like the new MOHA, it's nothing compared to what I've seen of COD4, but the true test will be to play it. I don't think I'll be disappointed! Hopefully, I can get both games!


----------



## DarqueMist

Sithtiger said:


> ....I do like where the FPS genre is going though....


STALKER does a great job mixing a little RPG in with its FPS style, you have an entirely open map and you can go to any part of it at any time (not entirely wise unless you want to die ... but the option is there). It has a nice assortment of main and side quests to do while running about shooting thingies.

I'm not sure if there is a DEMO available for it but if you search youtube you will find a lot of in game videos people have taken


----------



## eric384756

is cod 4 based on a fictional story line or the war on terror?


----------



## MagnumJoe

Hey ppl, now i know why there is overlapping between Deus Ex and Thief: Both were done by Warren Spector ! That guy is a genius!


----------



## Sithtiger

eric384756 said:


> is cod 4 based on a fictional story line or the war on terror?


It's based on a 'fictional' story, but if you read between the lines, you can see that it isn't. I mean come on, you have to go to Iraq to fight in a war, but it has nothing to do with the current conflict.......rigggggghhhhht. I don't care either way.

Look at BF2, there of course is no MEC, but we're not exactly on kissing terms with China and in BF2, there are many maps with China vs USA. Whatever it is or isn't based on, it sure looks fun!


----------



## the irish fly

stalker,they are also coming out with the stalker preloge call stalker clear skys
bioshock rocks
and look out for hellgate london


----------



## PEP

Stalker is one of the scariest games i played.... my god that mutant roar!! mmmm..

if i ever.. no.. WHEN i get a new computer ill reinstall it and play it on max...


----------



## truefoe

The best game I ever played on any PC or MAC was "the Fool's Errand

http://www.fools-errand.com/01-the-fools-errand/

:up:


----------



## Cork32

my fav game is cs 1.5.

i play 1.6 most

but the custom game on WC3 THT Footman Frenzy (4.2pro) is the most enjoyable


----------



## 2000wolf

chain_metal said:


> ....----:::: THE BEST PC GAME EVER :::::-----.....
> Hey, the time has come to stand up for what you think is the best PC game ever!
> But we all know that its GTA SA!!! I mean come on you can do anything in that game!


Hey, there are many good games ever since, I like these ones :
Grand Theft Auto III (2001)
Half-Life (1998)
Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn (2000)
The Sims (2000)


----------



## RapDawg

My favorite PC game is Diablo II by far. The reason I like it so much is it's the only game with the hardcore mode (dieing is permanent) and looting (ability to take items from another player's corpse) that I have seen so far.


----------



## the irish fly

hey RapDawg try stalker you can take all kinds of things from people and sell it too


----------



## ComputerFreak666

Age Of Empires 3:the war chiefs


----------



## MagnumJoe

O,ppl, i forgot to mention that Operation Flashpoint: Cold War Crisis was one of my favourite games.
although the graphics were weird sometimes, but the "overly realistic" AI & Gameplay, were really awesome in this game.

Some ppl say it's too hard, i'd tell them:"well this is almost real life experience!"


----------



## tex0gen

HALF LIFE 2!!!!!! 
anddd sims 2...


----------



## DarqueMist

RapDawg said:


> ..... looting (ability to take items from another player's corpse) that I have seen so far.


ummmm .... are there any RPG's where you *DON'T* have to loot corpses and steal from the dead?


----------



## BlooChoo

good point...even the kiddy like zelda: the wind waker had you robbing off the slain...a little morose..tho i think neverwinter nights is a better series than diablo!!


----------



## varenya95

san andreas or vcs


----------



## Bobehz

Like Gambling???
Try this virtual casino MMFPS that has intense graphics, Sweet kick *** gear (really expensive) 
www.entropiauniverse.com

That or wait till Quake wars comes out GONNA BE SWEETTTT thinking about upgrading PC JSUT for that game.


----------



## J earley

World of Warcraft


----------



## PEP

lol another wow... is it really that good?


----------



## PEP

civilization 4..?


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage

RapDawg said:


> My favorite PC game is Diablo II by far. The reason I like it so much is it's the only game with the hardcore mode (dieing is permanent) and looting (ability to take items from another player's corpse) that I have seen so far.


I think this is the definitive pick-up & play game, no thought involved just point and click, and tap your F# keys to spam your attacks as there are tiny cool downs for special abilities on that.


----------



## sharky

I recently bought updated versions of Battleship and Monopoly. I would recommend both classic games


----------



## BlooChoo

is wow better than guild wars?


----------



## jimr381

BlooChoo said:


> is wow better than guild wars?


I personally like EQ2 over both Guild Wars and Wow. I have played 13 or so MMORPGs so far and would say EQ2 is my favorite. If you are interested in giving EQ2 a whirl PM me and I can help you out through some things if you start on my server.


----------



## Blacksen

World of Warcraft was a fantastic game, but the problem is it takes up sooo much time. In order to get almost anything done, you have to devote 3-4 hours to the game. I just can't play that. Anyone who's hardcore into computer games, especially MMO's, would LOVE this one.

RTS wise, I love Starcraft and Age of Empires 2. Haven't tried Age of Empires 3 yet, but I've heard it's terrible. I hated empire earth - just too many buildings/units and stuff for an RTS game.

Civ IV is great, if you like that style.

I've gotta throw this one in there though:
*Team Fortress 2* - The original team fortress was terrible, both graphically and gameplay wise. But Team Fortress 2 almost completely changed how the game even works - pretty much every class got changed. Map design wise, they figured out a lot. And then graphically, this game looks great. This game, hands down, is amazing.


----------



## PEP

Soo After All This!!

What Is The Best Pc Game Ever!!!???


----------



## Compiler

Ahhhhhhhhhhh! SHUT UUUUUUUUUUUP!!!


----------



## eddie5659

Well, its obviosuly the one I'm playing 

Nah, each prefers there own game. I also like the Pirates mod for BF2, its hilarious 

Luckily, we have a spare server we've hosted it on, so can play anytime I want, as I know that IP


----------



## BlooChoo

i think we need to keep that question until the end of this year...or maybe easter next year...crysis, alan wake...and so many other good games are coming out


----------



## tony oh

I just read through this whole thread and I can now say it's obvious what the best game ever is.


----------



## BlooChoo

tony oh said:


> I just read through this whole thread and I can now say it's obvious what the best game ever is.


Mary Kate and Ashley: Girls' Night Out ??


----------



## Laurie52

"The best game ever" is whatever game you find the most enjoyment out of while playing over and over. Including satisfaction from and keep finding yourself drawn back to.... no matter how old or new it is.


----------



## Cildaten

Kingpin: Life of Crime... Online play

No game has ever come close to that game. Long Live interplay, who also made fallout, the second best game ever made.


----------



## BlooChoo

i think the best game ever isnt down to personal opinion...i think it shud be taken as an average...if the question was "what do u think is the best game" then it is all down to ur personal opinion...best game eva is the one that is voted for the most ..tony oh will tell us which one


----------



## BlooChoo

oh..btw i was being sarcastic with the Mary Kate and Ashley: Girls' Night Out...dont worry i dont have that bad taste....


----------



## tony oh

Too late bloochoo.. I'm holding you on that one LOL ... no good denying it now


----------



## BlooChoo

nooo hehe i had to look on google for a lame game with enuff lameness to be really lame i dont secrectly have it in my collection...


----------



## weirdname

FPS-the call of duty series without a doubt 
RTS-Command and Conquer generals
RPG-Guild Wars 

Each genre has it's best u cant put them as one game


----------



## Diev

There are too many awesome games to choose from. But there is one that is better than most.

Minesweeper

Another game to try is Gunz- The Duel. Its pretty addictive and it's free. It is far from being the best though.


----------



## Techmonkeys

BF1942 (not bf2 or 2142)

1942 was in a whole class of it's own when it came out and completely rocked my world. even though I have BF2 and like it, I still play Bf1942 from time to time as there is nothing like owning folk with a spitfire.


----------



## PEP

Whats hot about 1942 is that unlike bf2 you cna have an all out war... 200 on 200 at one time.. !! WOOOOO!!


----------



## PEP

Force Unleashed might revolutionize the posibilities of gaming as we known and be the closest thing to a virtual simulation to date...


----------



## Diev

Is it going to be on pc? That game looks sweet. Cant wait to play it.


----------



## sup2a

lol im sure millions of pple have said WoW i just cant be bothered reading 80 pages lol also if you run Vietcong on full graphics its a very good game, want to see Vietcong 2 in action.


----------



## jakearoo1jak

Command and Conquer Red Alert 2 for me. Best cnc game eva


----------



## BlooChoo

i like supreme commander better than command and conquer


----------



## weirdname

supreme commander is good but u need a pimped out PC to have full out war


----------



## BlooChoo

true...but i have one of those..so...supremem commander rocks


----------



## PEP

your computer makes me wanna murder someone...


----------



## tony oh

PEP said:


> your computer makes me wanna murder someone...


I might be avoiding you...lol


----------



## BlooChoo

haha, whos computer u chattin about?


----------



## tony oh

Yours .... but in general I'm running away from the psycho's ... unless I got a gravity gun


----------



## BlooChoo

haha ah..yeh my pc rocks cost an arm an a leg tho...and another arm...

ooh i wish i had a gravity gun..or maybe the physics gun off garys mod have u downloaded that from steam yet? ul love it


----------



## tony oh

No not yet but I heard alot of good stuff about it ... I'm on the lift in "Our benevolent benefactor" level - so I think I'm near the end .. then I'll try the mods, just like to see the original first.


----------



## BlooChoo

yeh...well its not a mod to the game as such..its just a program that uses the same engine...all it is is a number of arenas, where u can just do random things..its not a gamer with levels or anything, you use random tools to build things using halflife physics...or go online an build things with lots of people...its jus a bit of fun it doesnt change the way half life works at all..


----------



## tony oh

OK that sounds cool ... I thought it was like modification mod that changed everyting to give a different feel and look to the game.


----------



## BlooChoo

yeh thats wot i used to think..but its nothing to do with half life other than it uses the same engine...its a seperate game altogether jus like portal is in the orange box...


----------



## youngwun0

Super-D-38 said:


> Ah, the aggression that game let out.
> http://www.gopostal.com/


Not to start anything up bro but ummm that not only sounds but looks very racist haha 

But to get back on topic i love the sims 2, all these expansion packs to choose from and varieties  WOOT!


----------



## seaneth

Based on just total entertainment, I have to say Unreal Tournament 2004. I had the demo of that for years, and when I eventually bought it, I literally didn't move for 4 months. xD Still got it on my PC now, shockingly. 

I love Rollercoaster Tycoon 3, just because you can kill all the peeps by making shoddy coasters, or directing the track onto the paths.


----------



## BlooChoo

seaneth said:


> Based on just total entertainment, I have to say Unreal Tournament 2004. I had the demo of that for years


ul love this then

http://www.gamershell.com/download_21427.shtml


----------



## seaneth

All hail Bloochoo: Lord of recommendations!  

Thanks for that, will definately download tonight.


----------



## BlooChoo

haha cheers

nice one i was very very impressed with the graphics and the new look to the game...it still retains all the game play, but in a shinier new package


----------



## seaneth

Just downloaded it and played it for a while, and am very impressed! I totally agree with you about the new package thing. 

And, I just found Unreal Championship on xbox. The UT finding frenzy never stops!


----------



## tony oh

I'm playing that a few hours a day ... and still suc.... I think I like the team death match best.

Edit:

Hey Bloo.... just finished HL2 the main game.....got to the end.......WWHHAAATT???

I'll say no more as the orange box is just out and I'm sure alot of ppl will be playing it for the first time but but seriously...what??


----------



## BlooChoo

seaneth said:


> Just downloaded it and played it for a while, and am very impressed! I totally agree with you about the new package thing.
> 
> And, I just found Unreal Championship on xbox. The UT finding frenzy never stops!


yeh thats pretty good, its just the same as ut2004 tho...worth a look in if u have ur mates round for a good multi player bash


----------



## BlooChoo

tony oh said:


> I'm playing that a few hours a day ... and still suc.... I think I like the team death match best.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Hey Bloo.... just finished HL2 the main game.....got to the end.......WWHHAAATT???
> 
> I'll say no more as the orange box is just out and I'm sure alot of ppl will be playing it for the first time but but seriously...what??


ooh...haha ul love the next 2 episodes then tony they tie all the loose ends and things together..ur in for a treat when u get the orange box.. make sure u have ur weekend free as ur not gonna wana put it down (except for the rugby world cup final on sat...gotta watch that??)


----------



## tony oh

It's a close call between England and S Africa...

Pity Ireland's play was the equivalent of a bratz game on the PC. 

Hey they just took the cool gravity gun off me and turned it normal again ... those bleep bleepers


----------



## seaneth

haha nice comparison! 

So is the orange box only on PC? I heard it was on Xbox 360 too.


----------



## BlooChoo

hehe..yeh scotland wernt too great either...tho more like the mary kate an ashley game i mentioned b4...not that iv played it

i think the side is on the springbocks atm...i would love to see england win, but i dont think we will...

an yeh the gravity gun goes back to normal...little dissapointing..but u get it back again in episode 1 hooray

and yes the orange box is on both xbox 360 and pc more expensive on xbox tho


----------



## tony oh

LOL...bloo I'm getting worried you seem obsessed with that game

I heard on the 360 and ps3 they got improved graphics any chance they will come to the PC. Not that I think there is anything wrong with the PC graphics ... just curious.


----------



## BlooChoo

hehe secretly

and well the trouble with PC graphics is the fact that everyones system is different...on xbox or ps3 the graphics are all the same on everyones system...


if you have a PC that can handle Direct x 10 (which is the platform for HD graphics on PC) itl kick the pants off ps3 and xbox..thers nothing a console can do that a pc cant do better (if u have the money)


----------



## seaneth

correction: A console can do football games better than a PC. 

pwnt.


----------



## BlooChoo

how?


----------



## BlooChoo

like i sed if u have the money u can put the best of the best stuff into a pc...u can customize a pc to be exactly like a ps3 if u want...ie controllers and everything the same as ps3 or 360...


----------



## tony oh

Besides the new PES looks like it will be great on the PC.

Remember HL2 came out on the xbox and now since it's out on the 360 it got a graphical update to be kinda level with episode 2 - I was wondering if PC owners were going to get the level up to ep2 graphics for hl2.
Or does episode 2 just look like HL2 on the pc


----------



## BlooChoo

its already go HD it all dependson the systems hardware...youl have to go into the video options from the title screen of hl2 and set them there...set Anti aliasing..4x AA is typically sufficient at 1280x1024, and set the Anisotropic Filtering to 16X...set the rest to say "high" and set the resolution to match that of your screen, shud really be 1280X1024...and set the refresh to about 60-72hz...


----------



## BlooChoo

but be careful with the AA and AF settings..make sure your card can handle the tempetature changes as this is technically software overclocking and can increase the temp of your GPU core by as much as 10 degrees... so make sure the card has sufficiant cooling


----------



## tony oh

Oh .. I have that everything is set to highest level ...still getting 160+fps .. I love my 8800gts as it still has to go above 56C


----------



## PEP

lol ihave 6800 GS and it it goes over 85 and 90... ftw/... overclocked of course though


----------



## Diev

Has any1 tried portal? I just finished it. Without giving away anything, all I can say is... Yeah


----------



## Tanis

Best game ever = Syndicate Wars.

What an absolute classic


----------



## BlooChoo

getting the orange box tonight...gonna play the weekend out


----------



## tony oh

I think I'll wait till monday .... have to finish epi 1 ... have to watch rugby ... have to watch the end of the formula one


----------



## BlooChoo

hehe...well yeh i have a big day sat too...havin a bbq an too many drinks wi a whole bunch of mates while watching the rugby....but im sure ill be able to fit in 4 hours of episode 2 b4 hand hehe


----------



## Dunko9

Call of Duty 4 on PC.....Best ever!:up:


----------



## reezin14

I haven't built my new gaming PC yet, but I just brought Splinter Cell double agent, and it sounds like it will be a great game. Have any of you played this if so what do you think ?


----------



## andres_sz

i haven't but i read about the version for playstation. it said it was really good but i dont know thw difference with the PC version


----------



## Woodsyx

The Orange Box was possibly the best game package ever. After that I'd have to say a close tie between Counter Strike 1.6, Starcraft, and Age of Empires 2.


----------



## andres_sz

i would say the GTA series, they aren't my favorite but i gotta be honest, almost everyone loves at least one GTA game


----------



## Agentscar

I'd say COD4 if it was just a tad more tactical online gameplay wise,but I'd have to say BF2...


----------



## fbodyracer02

Bf2 is prob my top fav. I have played over 1200 hours. San andreas is a close second. Just starting to get into Cod4


----------



## fbodyracer02

seaneth said:


> correction: A console can do football games better than a PC.
> 
> pwnt.


not true at all.


----------



## tex0gen

Ok... it was hl2. NOW its Call of duty 4!!!
In my opinion... a pc with a good graphics card is possibly BETTER than a ps3 AND xbox 360. For example.. i have a NVIDIA 8600GTS and my graphics look wow!, i can play HD and blu-ray dvds in hd quality. Its only that a pc is not a console that its not being recognised enough.


----------



## Deathblow

Colonization is my favorite PC game of all time. I have it installed on every system I use, and even carry it around on a pen drive for when I have time to kill and a system is nearby.


----------



## BlooChoo

Woodsyx said:


> The Orange Box was possibly the best game package ever. After that I'd have to say a close tie between Counter Strike 1.6, Starcraft, and Age of Empires 2.


very true, and after playin all the single players, Team fortress 2 is the best online shooter ther is


----------



## andres_sz

the orange box is the better package ever. i havent fiund it anywhere where i live. it's supposed to be cheaper here =)


----------



## BlooChoo

try gettin it online...


----------



## andres_sz

no, shiping costs will make it more expensive


----------



## BlooChoo

no i mean download it from steam...its only about $40...


----------



## Tanis

tex0gen said:


> Ok... it was hl2. NOW its Call of duty 4!!!
> In my opinion... a pc with a good graphics card is possibly BETTER than a ps3 AND xbox 360. For example.. i have a NVIDIA 8600GTS and my graphics look wow!, i can play HD and blu-ray dvds in hd quality. Its only that a pc is not a console that its not being recognised enough.


I agree, In the very short term consoles often out perform PC's, this is very short term though. A PC will always outperform any console in the long run due to its scalability.


----------



## BlooChoo

plus u cannot beat a mouse keyboard combo for the ultimate in control...esspecially in first person shooters...i cant use a controller...ther pants


----------



## Jones

Tanis said:


> I agree, In the very short term consoles often out perform PC's, this is very short term though. A PC will always outperform any console in the long run due to its scalability.


This is half-true.

Consoles only outperform PC's dollar-for-dollar at the time of their release. What I mean by this is:

Let's say a console was just released and costs $400.00. In order to build a PC that is of equal capability in terms of graphics performance, you would need to spend substantially more to build one. Nevertheless, if you take cost out of the equation, top-end PC parts available at the time of the console's release will still perform better than the console. It's just the exorbitant cost for these components that offset's the PC's feasibility as the 'gaming platform for everyone'. However, PC's can 'do more' than consoles, which is where half of the PC's strength lies.

The other half of the PC's superiority comes in the form of upgradeability. Consoles only come out every 2-3 years, and are (for lack of a better term) sealed packages. PC components are constantly being re-designed and improved. This means for a marginal cost, you can upgrade your PC in 3-6 months and reach a whole new level of performance. For consoles, you're stuck at a certain level until the next unit is released. Plus, not all consoles offer as much backward capability as the PC. 5 year old games will still run on the most modern PC's. This is not always true with consoles.


----------



## fbodyracer02

Get two 8800 GTX graphic cards in true SLI (or the the new G92 cards coming in Feb) paired with 4+gigs of ram and a high end processor and you can murder any console out there.


----------



## PEP

Duhh... even though the PS3 cell processor technically beats quad cores...


----------



## BlooChoo

haha...the ps3s cell processor is only a micro processor...it maybe 3.2ghz..but that means nothing to a core processor...face it..a console is what its name suggests, its merely an electronic device that manipulates the video display signal of a display device..it doesnt matter that it goes on the internet and has a hard drive to save pictures on and movies and also plays games and stuff...my archos 605 does that and no one would ever compare that to a PC...so no..consoles are in no way comparable to a PC...its like sayin is a bike comparable to a sports car...they both allow u to travel..but no comparison


----------



## Compiler

Well... IMO - the P3 and X360 are on par in general when it comes to horse power for gaming. But I don' own any of them. PS3 titles are now about the same amount as X360's from 12 months ago... 

And its almost offical. The PS3 with Blu-Ray, while it DID add to the price of the PS3 which hurt sales somewhat (The PS3 was ALWAYS cheaper as a single unit than the 360 with its ADD-ONS such as usable HD size which ONLY the Elite has something good, HD-DVD add-on, wireless networking, reliablity) - the addition of the Blu-Ray player had allowed BLu-Ray to win the HD-M war (Media).

Millions of PS3 have been sold (over 7 million) vs. under 1million HD-DVD units. 6 months ago, both sides had about equal amount of studio support... but Blu having Disney and then FOX as exclusives was a big one. Even the Paramount deal to do HD-DVD didn't effect Spielberg's movies since he apparently prefered BluRay. Currently, 75% of the movie Studios (not by number, but by Film market share) are exclusive to Blu. Paramount and Universal are the only ones remaining - expect them to dump HD-DVD in weeks... when one goes, the other will follow in days.

Market Numbers (in general) = Toshiba is the ONLY maker of HD-DVD players. Others sold by RCA, Onkyo and currently Venturea(whatever) were re-badged Toshibas. RCA & Onkyo have stopped "making" thier HD-DVD players. For Blu-Ray, there are 10 brands to choose from, some with 2-4 models each. (Samsung has 4 current models). Panasonic and Sharp are offering free Players (with some movies) for FREE with purchase of a HD-TV.

Beware - Some places (Costco) are offering the Toshiba players for $130 now! This is the last desperate move by Toshiba to get market share. Not much point to buying these.

=====

No need to buy a 8800GTX... The $250~275 8800GT is just as fast... SLI two of those. But SLI generally offers 0~20fps faster than a single card. (80fps vs 88fps)


----------



## BlooChoo

Compiler said:


> Well... IMO - the P3 and X360 are on par in general when it comes to horse power for gaming. But I don' own any of them. PS3 titles are now about the same amount as X360's from 12 months ago...


well yeh thats comparing console with console...thats fine...i have all 3 of this generations consoles and i dont play with ps3 and xbox 360 at all now...i still use the wii tho...and pc...


----------



## kayoed

best game would be warcraft 3 its a bit old but never gets boring


----------



## BlooChoo

love role playing games...but hate the idea of having to keep paying for a game once iv already bought it once


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Been away for a bit... tuppence worth here i come <g>
PC is always going to be better, in terms of power, than a console. Think about it- a console is designed over (say) a year, using the best tech available at that time. By the time it comes out, its a year out of date, and a lot happens ina year. Secondly, even in HD, consoles play at 1080 lines. These days, does anyone game at less than 1280x768? I play at 1900x1200 or thereabouts, and FPS is wonderful. Put a console to that level, and it will die a horrible death. 
Hehe


----------



## Compiler

Not all console games actually PLAY at 1080... 

1 - Most with consoles are still playing with SD TVs (480i) because 1080p starts at $1200~$3000. TVs under $1000 are typically 720... even if they are 40inches.

2 - Some of the games are rendered at 720, then upscale to 1080.

3 - I prefer to play games in 1600x1200 when possible... or at least 1280x1024. My card is getting a bit old - so games like UT3 runs good at 1024x768...


----------



## Justincase3

I wouldn't say there is a best game ever, or even PC. And that is simply because there is no way everyone can agree on one single game. But I would say the best PC game for recent times is Bioshock. Great narrative, storyline, great gameplay designs, awesome interface designed specifically for PC on the PC version, incredible graphics, and just some problems regarding CD-Keys, SecuROM, and just a small number of graphical problems.


----------



## PEP

http://www.overclock.net/playstation/266115-cell-processor-vs-quad-core-2.html

Decide for yourself if Cell Processor or Quad core is better


----------



## Justincase3

PEP said:


> http://www.overclock.net/playstation/266115-cell-processor-vs-quad-core-2.html
> 
> Decide for yourself if Cell Processor or Quad core is better


Like that's even related to "The best PC game ever". "Would you kindly" not wander from the topic?


----------



## Compiler

Blue Harvest it out on DVD! I didn't think the SE version was worth buying... a useless t-shirt which would mess up the packaging if its actually used. But I am intrested in the cards.


----------



## reezin14

I'm wondering what is a good FPS to get now, is it CO4??


----------



## Justincase3

Call of Duty 4 is a really good game to buy if you're into that general FPS type of game. You'll find it matches with a lot of society games in popularity today, in some cases it even reaches higher than the Halo series (that is an achievement). Call of Duty 4 is a really good quality of a general, hardcore shooter, right down to the bone. And you get a lot of value from it. Next to the Orange Box, it's probably the second best buy you can get this year, mainly if you play multiplayer. The single-player campaign has a decent amount to it, unlockable cheats (most of which I didn't anything special), definite replayability by difficulty (which can really change the length of the game, it gets hard immediately upon pulling your difficulty up) and slight urban open-endness, plus arcade mode, just allowing you to play through the game again with different goals. And then the multiplayer allows you create your own class and customize your weapons, it goes to a ridiculous extent, but allows for each person to be unique online. So those kits you get in BF2 are all different for practically everyone. Not much of a story, it's interesting and gets you moving a bit more than the previous games.

But if you're really into the idea of single-player quality experiences, games that redefine genres and do things to extents that are unbelievable for the FPS genre, I would go with either the Orange Box (great value, excellent story and narrative, plus FIVE games), or Bioshock (one of the best games I've played in a while).

But with both Bioshock _and_ the Orange Box, there's something to make it a little bit of a pain, like most games. Bioshock can be hard to run if you don't have the proper hardware and drivers, plus it is SINGLE-PLAYER ONLY! But the single-player is enough honestly. And the Orange Box has Steam. Now I love Steam, just look at my avatar, but if you have a slow connection, you might hate it. There are other issues with Steam, and you'd have to research it or just PM me, so I can explain it in full. It would take a long time to state all the pros and cons for Steam. Also, with the Orange Box, you _do_ get a multiplayer game, Team Fortress 2, one of the top three highly acclaimed multiplayer FPSs of 2007, along with Halo 3 and COD4.

And if you're a fan of Far Cry, on the PC, then you might want to look into Crysis. A supposed pain to run, on high or higher, but it still is good.

Edit: Make sure you can run these games before buying though. Most of them have a downloadable demo. And you should be able to run the Orange Box, nearly any PC can _run_ Source based games. Most can run it on medium at the least.


----------



## reezin14

Thanks Justincase3, for all the great info I just built a new rig(sig).I have been playing splinter cell DA & RB6 LD. I'm kinda leaning towards something different from FPSers, it seems to be the same but not the same if you know what I mean.Solar Empire looks interesting, or something like Advent Rising and I hear Cyrsis is a great game so that's one on the list. The new 3780 2x is going to be release early so I'm going to pick one of those up or just go with two 512 8800GTs can't seem to wait for the 9xxx 2x to come out. At any rate I'll be purchasing a bunch of new games.So thanks again :up::up:


----------



## BlooChoo

yeh thats comparing micro core prosessors (xbox 360) with cell processors (PS3)...the comparison is console with console...not pc processors with consoles....


----------



## Gamer87

World of Warcraft pwns all!!!!!!!!

i mean coem on, u get to beat up other ppl and show them ur the best, plus u got a nice storyline and history to ride on. u can either straight up Rp on the RP servers or go RPPVP and both roleplay and get plentty of PVP action. u cant beat a game liek taht. not to mention it is continually growing and having new things added. the only weakpoint i can find is that the Mage class is kinda...overpowered...of course in most games they are


steve


----------



## Justincase3

I haven't played any of the Warcraft games. But I have heard plenty of raving from game journalists on the game. And I guess it is as grand as said to be. But WoW "pwning" all? Don't know about that, nothing can truly do that. But I bet Wow, if it had been relesed at the right time to nominate, would have won tons of awards for the year it was released (2005?). 

I don't think my mind would change on Bioshock being the current "game of our time". Those supremely excellent games leave a mark in history for games. Like everyone knows about Mario, and DOOM, and Half-Life (well, not as many know about Half-Life today, but those that were there in '98 probably heard of it), and I think Bioshock will be one of those, at least for the FPS genre. WoW will definitely go down as one of the biggest RTSs of all time, no doubt there. That'll go down in history. It probably could even make a mark in all games. But not one single game can reach "the best PC game ever", unless we lived under a totalitarianism government, and even then it may not be possible because of the sacridity of human thought. But they can at least make an impact, and be remembered forever, like WoW, HL, maybe Bioshock, Warcraft I bet, DOOM, etc.


----------



## Dr.Mario

Well you need to ask whats the best game, from what time period, ive been gaming PC since i was 15 , Ive played so many games, so many good games, Games Like Return to zork, Alone in the dark, Duke Nukem and the doom series were the best DOS games. For windows platform Halflife 1 & Unreal tournament and Quake 3 was the best games for the older games. These days Ive just been playing Halflife 2 and Counter Strike Source, there Prob some of the best games out now, but I never played BF series or Call of Duty 4, ive heard COD4s multiplayer is better than CSS but i cant really say, But you cant forget bad *** games like ULTIMA ONLINE & clive barkers undying. I really cant Pick Just One.:up:


----------



## Thomasdg2

Omfg World Of Warcraft Ftw!

And Warcraft 3!

Don't Forget Battlefield 2!


----------



## Gamer87

well the let me write what i said like this



World of Warcraft pwns its genre, it has def made its mark and will prob outlast FF...cant remember the number...guild wars, and everquest, not putting them down, but WoW is already surpassing alot of MMORPG's that have been around for a while


----------



## Justincase3

You're right about that. World of Warcraft has left the largest impact in MMOs or MMORPGs for history. I bet dozens of gaming entertainment companies would put it in first.

There are plenty of other popular ones that left quite an impact, but nothing as huge as WoW. Even statistical facts can show that.


----------



## Compiler

WOW and other MMORGs have hurt other PC sales to a degree... but WOW is the biggest market of people playing... in the WEST.


----------



## sup2a

yea there a few MMOs i was looking at because WoW hurts the bank! but nothing that matches so i decided to quit WoW but yes id have to agree with every1 here saying WoW is the best MMO out now


----------



## PEP

Justincase3 said:


> Like that's even related to "The best PC game ever". "Would you kindly" not wander from the topic?


The best PC game part of the topic has long been obliterated...


----------



## PEP

BlooChoo said:


> yeh thats comparing micro core prosessors (xbox 360) with cell processors (PS3)...the comparison is console with console...not pc processors with consoles....


well they have one guy in the link who posted another link... to a whole study that he did with cell processors and he compared them to that of a computer..


----------



## PEP

If were talking about '98 here... what about "Grim Fandango"!! One of the best games ever made.. i enjoy it even 10 years later!! In all my game experience i have never been more attached to the characters than in that game.. and the story may be the best story ever.... you should play this game.. its sooooo goood.. just check it out on gamespot.. it still gets reviews 10 years later!!!..


----------



## sup2a

on behalf of my friend ill have to say Lufia is a great game


----------



## Ben1220

oh thats tough, I'd probably stick with ut2k4, urban terror is great too http://www.urbanterror.net

yeah sims are great, hitman is good too


----------



## Compiler

But UT2004 as good as it is (I have about 500maps) - the servers are drying up... What is BAD is that the new UT3 came with SO FEW MAPS... and there are very few servers with people playing... the game play is pretty good. But considering the development time - they really SHOULD have doubled the maps up... even if they weren't usable for the weak single player mode.


----------



## rexgrant

Hi all.
Just finished Call of Duty 4 But I will still cast my vote for Far Cry.:up:
Far cry 2 is my next buy.
Rex


----------



## Frozenhelfire

Really depends on the genre, comparing an RTS to an FPS is like the whole apples and oranges thing. Anyway I'd have to say wc3 has given me the most amount of enjoyable hours. Plus I now make a map for it. Weee.

For my FPS I'd say BF2. Haven't played the newer ones like bioshock and ut3 yet.
MMORPG: Fury, got a free 'p2p' account for life on it. I like its innovative no levels system, however the company that made it went bankrupt so I hear.


----------



## Deathblow

rexgrant said:


> Hi all.
> Just finished Call of Duty 4 But I will still cast my vote for Far Cry.:up:
> Far cry 2 is my next buy.
> Rex


How about Crysis?


----------



## BlooChoo

crysis was a let down for most people...it wasnt all that it shud have been (it wasnt even what we wer told it was) far cry 2 will kick the pants off crysis...


----------



## rexgrant

Hi 
The way I see it with Crysis, it require DirectX ten and vista to see the so called eye candy, and just to play it stable in High you require a QX9650 CPU a couple of 8800 ultras in sli and 2 Gig of the best DDR3 memory.
So I will leave Criysis for the rich
Regards
Rex


----------



## DarklykraD

rexgrant said:


> Hi
> The way I see it with Crysis, it require DirectX ten and vista to see the so called eye candy, and just to play it stable in High you require a QX9650 CPU a couple of 8800 ultras in sli and 2 Gig of the best DDR3 memory.
> So I will leave Criysis for the rich
> Regards
> Rex


lol, even 3 way sli wont go very high graph setting


----------



## Compiler

The worst I have heard about Crysis is the ending... Like when things are happening in a good way - that it falls flat... nothing. Gotta wait for Crysis2 to come out sort of thing. They should have made it more of a complete game.


----------



## reezin14

Compiler said:


> The worst I have heard about Crysis is the ending... Like when things are happening in a good way - that it falls flat... nothing. Gotta wait for Crysis2 to come out sort of thing. They should have made it more of a complete game.


I've heard the same thing,although I haven't played it yet, so I can't be sure.


----------



## BlooChoo

well the ending isnt the worst thing...its a really bad ending and it makes the sequal very predictable...but the whole game is a dissapointment...and the all singing all dancing special suit is actually more of a gimmik as none of the abilities last long enuf for you to beable to do anything with the abilities....


----------



## Falcon007

yeah the ending was a big let down, we were told that it was a three part game where you ended up working with the koreans to kill the aliens. We weren't told that it would be in different games. I agree about the suit power not lasting that long but I really did like the whole weapon customization feature.


----------



## Compiler

Question then... was Crysis a SHORT game or a typical length game. I mean... if it was short, then its quite a rip. And when doing a game like this, if the sales are LOW - it means a sequal may or maynot happen. It was over 2 years before Half Life 2 and HL2-Ep1 came out.

Far Cry (same team as Crysis) made a very original and well played Jungle warfare game that IS STILL GOOD by todays standards (a bit outdated)... And while the ending is kind-of open, we didn't need a Far Cry 2... which there is... apparently in Africa.


----------



## BlooChoo

yeh crysis ended aburtptly just when u thought the game was gettin interesting...it wasnt much of a cliff hanger cos nothing tense was happening at the end...and doesnt leave u gagging for more..it jus kinda makes u feel that u ther should have been another few "levels" of the game, and makes u feel dissapointed and cheated that ther wasnt!

also that whole gun customisation has been done oh so many times...loads of games do it...and do it better than this game, cos the customisation in crysis isnt really functional, its more for vanity


----------



## reezin14

BlooChoo said:


> dissapointment...and the all singing all dancing special suit is actually more of a gimmik as none of the abilities last long enuf for you to beable to do anything with the abilities....


Are you serious, I think I'll pass on this game then, everyone makes the game sound so amazzzzzzzing you know.


----------



## Compiler

Look at Crysis the way other see Unreal/Unreal2/UT series. They are ADVERTISING their game engine. 

So someone else will most likely make a better game with the visual power of Crysis... with a more likely chance that in 1-2 years, $150 graphic cards can run it in 1600x1200 MAX details and get 30fps.


----------



## sam988

Definitely Counter-Strike.


----------



## jonmcc33

I somehow didn't enjoy playing as a black guy that killed everyone. It was nice that you didn't die when you got into the water though.


----------



## BlooChoo

reezin14 said:


> Are you serious, I think I'll pass on this game then, everyone makes the game sound so amazzzzzzzing you know.


yeh ther was alot of hype about it...i found it playable and is worth a look in...but ther is nothing making me want to play it again...i would buy the orange box and play tf2!!



jonmcc33 said:


> I somehow didn't enjoy playing as a black guy that killed everyone. It was nice that you didn't die when you got into the water though.


in which game? Race never comes into Crysis????


----------



## SinFinite

1. Warcraft 3
2. Gunz: The Duel
3. Oblivion


----------



## PEP

Grim Fandango...


----------



## gascan

Eq,bf2


----------



## gamerbyron

Call of duty 4 MW, and Crysis


----------



## sup2a

wow 1300 posts! Just for what it is i have to say Little Fighters 2, such an awesome game!!!! just if you have like 5 mins to play, its a bit awkward mulitplay havin 3 pple on 1 keyboard! but good for a cheap laugh or 2


----------



## into9rod

oldies >Duke Nukem ,Shadow Warrior,command n conquer
Old school >Soldier of fortune, Unreal tournament, 
2004-2007 > Battlefield 2 , Warcraft (DOTA), 
2008 > Crysis, Call of duty 4, UT3


----------



## jonmcc33

BlooChoo said:


> in which game? Race never comes into Crysis????


Oh, sorry. The OP in reference to GTA:SA


----------



## gomes

Counter Strike was by far the best game I've ever played competitvely. Following behind would be StarCraft.


----------



## PCNewbie23

Rainbow Six 3:Raven Shield has to be the best game ever...very close is Ghost Recon and Warcraft 3.

Too bad ubisoft just plain sucks now and the recent rainbow six games have been crap...hopefully vegas 2 will rock...although I could not understand that aussie person at all in the interview for it lol.


----------



## BlooChoo

jonmcc33 said:


> Oh, sorry. The OP in reference to GTA:SA


oh well hehe..yeh thats a true thing in that game...amazing game too tho! cant wait for number 4 to make it to PC


----------



## BlooChoo

has anyone played the Witcher? im jus playing that game at the moment...im loving it too...


----------



## BlooChoo

i love how this thread has been around for nearly 3 years now...and it always seems to come back to GTA: san andreas


----------



## KenDiriwan

It is still Vice City for me.


----------



## Deathblow

I'm playing the Witcher.


----------



## BlooChoo

its pretty good huh


----------



## DarqueMist

BlooChoo said:


> has anyone played the Witcher? im jus playing that game at the moment...im loving it too...


I just picked it up, haven't installed it yet because I'm almost through Hellgate:London and I want to finish it uninterupted (I know if I install the Witcher I'll stop HGL as its more the style of game I like). I was a little ticked off when reading reviews of the Witcher ... *EVERYONE* loves it, most the reputable gaming sites picked it as RPG of the year and rated it as one of the best games period .... and yet I had never heard of it


----------



## Deathblow

It's good. A little more closed-ended then I like. I enjoy the games that allow unlimited exploration and the ability to stray from the plot if you like, but it's great for what it is. Reminds me a little bit of the Krondor games, in that it's chapter based. Definitely worth playing. Which view do you use? I like the over-the-shoulder one, but my gf like the 3'rd person ones better.


----------



## BlooChoo

well over the shoulder puts u in the action better..but the arenas are so huge that it takes it out of ur fingers pressing the keys for so long...i like the middle view...f2 i think it is...cos i can jus click off in the distance and let him walk it the only bad thing i can see about the combat system...i would have liked it if it played more like fable


----------



## PEP

is it like oblivion??


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> is it like oblivion??


in the sense it is a single player story driven RPG ... yes it is
but the fighting mechanics look to be very different (and much more fun) in it


----------



## PEP

Well.. if YOU say it then it must be!!


----------



## DarqueMist

I bought it but haven't installed it yet, my opinion is just based on gameplay clips I've seen. But I like what I've seen


----------



## PEP

Well post when you try it out.


----------



## sup2a

well i also agree with those who say GTA SA that WAS a great game i have played for over 140 hours in the time i bought the game.... but its gotten a bit old (and i know pple are gonna disagree with me here) i have it on PS2 (so technically not a PC game...but ya know!) and it really has bored me, i have at least attempted all of the side missions and got damn close to finishing 100% now the only time i play is if im really bored, but yes id have to agree it is one of the best games


----------



## Dream*Walker

for me i love RPG games like diablo, now im playing hellgate london


----------



## Deathblow

PEP said:


> is it like oblivion??


It's not really like Oblivion. Oblivion in much more open ended, and the combat in Oblivion is more "hands on" than in The Witcher. Witcher's combat is more of a timing thing. You start combat, and he does a move, then the cursor will flash, and you need to hit the button again to chain attacks. More of a console like way of handling it then Oblivion, which offered almost complete control. Still, all in all, the combat wasn't bad, and some of his moves, especially in the later stages of the game, are awesome. I still prefer totally immersive games like The Elder Scroll series, the Gothic Series, Two Worlds, and the like.


----------



## PEP

aha


----------



## BlooChoo

Deathblow said:


> It's not really like Oblivion. Oblivion in much more open ended, and the combat in Oblivion is more "hands on" than in The Witcher. Witcher's combat is more of a timing thing. You start combat, and he does a move, then the cursor will flash, and you need to hit the button again to chain attacks. More of a console like way of handling it then Oblivion, which offered almost complete control. Still, all in all, the combat wasn't bad, and some of his moves, especially in the later stages of the game, are awesome. I still prefer totally immersive games like The Elder Scroll series, the Gothic Series, Two Worlds, and the like.


i hated the combat system in oblivion...it was soooo clumsy!! dark messiah did it much better...thats how first person sword play should be...
but yeh i guess the witcher plays like an adult version of fable...but the combat again isnt as good as fable....beautiful game tho


----------



## Deathblow

Dark messiah was more of a fps than a rpg to me, I don't even consider it when I think of the genre.


----------



## BlooChoo

Deathblow said:


> Dark messiah was more of a fps than a rpg to me, I don't even consider it when I think of the genre.


i didnt mean it in terms of genre...i just meant it in terms of combat style...cos the 2 play the same way...first person hack em up...tho i do agree dark messiah is an action game, not RPG


----------



## Falcon007

Dream*Walker said:


> for me i love RPG games like diablo, now im playing hellgate london


How is Hellgate London? I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## 0wn4g3

Falcon007 said:


> How is Hellgate London? I haven't heard much about it.


Very buggy, the devs in 4 patches havent fixed one bug or stability issue.


----------



## Compiler

Well... i would never think of Counter Strike as a great game, but more of a game that worked on ANY computer. I played it for free for a while (came with Half Life2) and thought it was rather... horrible, even when compared to other 2000 games. But with millions of basic Dell PCs on the market, it was playable on pretty much anything...

Also, watching people play - it was more of a pattern game. With so few maps and such - it was a matter of what team you were on and the spawn point. And of course that wasn't good enough - many people needed to cheat on that.


----------



## BlooChoo

Falcon007 said:


> How is Hellgate London? I haven't heard much about it.


well, as for the bugs...iv only experienced a couple...nothing too major...its a good game for about 4 hours...it gets a bit repetative, but if u like blasting millions of demons with an array of customisable weapons and spells, then this is the game for you...it could have been so much more..but lack of story line and repetative levels tripped it up


----------



## DarqueMist

Falcon007 said:


> How is Hellgate London? I haven't heard much about it.


Bloochoo gave up a pretty fair description of it. If you are a diablo fan you will enjoy it a great deal but if you aren't a fan of that genre don't bother with it ... it is very weak story wise.

as for bugs / stability I don't know what 0wn4g3 is on about. 
Yeah it has some bugs (less serious ones than I've been finding in other titles lately) but I'm just about through it and have found none that have seriously impacted gameplay. And stability, I'm running it on a rig that is scraping the bottom as far as gaming rigs go and have had NO stability issues, at worst I get some slowdown/lag (playing at med settings) in a few very specific area types (the areas with the catwalks surrounding them up high, usually very heavily populated).

not my fave game type (more into story driven RPG's) but I've found HGL to be a good diversion, my keyboard / mouse is taking a beating from all the button mashing though


----------



## Falcon007

what about "sins of a solar empire"? Heard anything about that?


----------



## BlooChoo

THE WITCHER...THE WITCHER

hehe..that needs a look in


----------



## slader

Wow no one has mentioned it and my vote goes to DOOM. The 1st first person shooter that got everyone addicted to pc gaming in the mid 90&#8217;s. This game set so many benchmarks for the pc games played today.


----------



## DarqueMist

slader said:


> Wow no one has mentioned it and my vote goes to DOOM. The 1st first person shooter that got everyone addicted to pc gaming in the mid 90s. This game set so many benchmarks for the pc games played today.


Thats because people have very short memories, the quality of early games like doom often gets overlooked by the flash of the newer games of today


----------



## slader

This is very true but the topic is the best PC game ever! This is the game that made the pc gaming platform what it is today.


----------



## DarqueMist

slader said:


> This is very true but the topic is the best PC game ever! This is the game that made the pc gaming platform what it is today.


Just to throw a fly into the ointment, because something broke ground and introduced us to something new when it did doesn't mean it has never been improved upon 

for me the best games *EVER* would be ones like
Fallout 2
Morrowind
System Shock
Oblivion

imagine you can get an idea what my fave genre is by that


----------



## obidon

Halo CE


----------



## BlooChoo

DarqueMist said:


> Just to throw a fly into the ointment, because something broke ground and introduced us to something new when it did doesn't mean it has never been improved upon


WELL SAID!!!!

totally agree here, its nothing to do with flashy new games and things, when an idea has just been brought forward there is scope to improve, and that is why this thread is going to be everlasting!!! it really shud be titled

"what games are you currently playing and why are they so good!"

its a devellopers job to make sure games increase in how good they are....


----------



## rexgrant

Hi all.
Well they are getting better, that is the shooters I refer to. and my new two additions are very good
Crysis and Medal of Honor(Airborne) but even these have not got what the original FARCRY as got.
Far cry is the most difficult game to get through, and the excitement can become intense.
Crissis looks very nice but should not have these far fetched Nano suits the game is easy enough without the extra help, just my opinion.
All the best.
Rex


----------



## BlooChoo

yeh...i always felt it was more of a gimmik than anything useful...call of duty 4 is better...and so is the orange box complation


----------



## rexgrant

BlooChoo said:


> yeh...i always felt it was more of a gimmik than anything useful...call of duty 4 is better...and so is the orange box complation


Hi BlooChoo
Yes Call of Duty 4 is a good game,
Rex.


----------



## DarqueMist

BlooChoo said:


> yeh...i always felt it (Crysis) was more of a gimmik than anything useful...


I pointed it out before ... may have been in this thread ... what I saw of Crysis gave me the impression there was no intention of producing an imersive / quality game. The whole point of releasing it was for the developer to demonstrate a new gaming engine with the hopes it contained enough WoW that game developers down the road would want to use it in their games.


----------



## rexgrant

DarqueMist said:


> I pointed it out before ... may have been in this thread ... what I saw of Crysis gave me the impression there was no intention of producing an imersive / quality game. The whole point of releasing it was for the developer to demonstrate a new gaming engine with the hopes it contained enough WoW that game developers down the road would want to use it in their games.


Hi DarqueMist
What it tells me is that we have something to look forward to, without breaking the bank.
My recent change from nVidia to ATI with AMD CPU as in my opinion been a good choice.
Ultra modern mobo, fast CPU with a GPU that gives me well over 17300 at stock, on 3Dmark05 and 10600 with 3D mark 06. and all for all for less than £400 UK I have not changed the CFG files to play it on very high as the High is good enough for anyone and the improvement on the reviews I have seen is not worth the trouble.
Best regards
Rex


----------



## flyworld3

my rank:

1. Crysis
2. COD4
3. WoW


----------



## GentsBabe

The CSI PC games!! I just got the last one, Hard Evidence, and I'm LOVING IT!!! It's really easy and plays awfully slow, but I'm still loving it!!


----------



## juststan

well ur all wrong, surely pacman is the gratest game ever!
:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## plvness

well if you have a super computer sorta kinda crysis is just awsome when youre on the beach you feel like youre soaking up some sun its the most realistic game Ive ever played and ofcourse the action is more intense than youy can believe


----------



## hotskates

WORMS  

My second favorite......SNOOD


----------



## raptortech1628

Meesa say SPORE is the best game of all existance all bow down before its might.


----------



## DarqueMist

raptortech1628 said:


> Meesa say SPORE is the best game of all existance all bow down before its might.


WoW ... must be nice to be able to travel to the future to play a game that doesn't exist yet


----------



## acameron

Henrih said:


> *Thief: The Dark Project.* Best game ever made. Atmosphere is *PERFECT*. This game is just... perfect! Just play it if you haven't already. Much better than so called "stealth" games like Splinter Cell or Metal Gear Solid.
> 
> Other totally awesome games:
> *Thief II: The Metal Age* (very similar to Thief 1)
> *Thief III: The Deadly Shadows* (unfortunately, full of bugs. it's a shame it was rushed, could've been the best game ever if not  but the atmosphere is absolutely perfect, it has a mission that is 1000 times scarier than any Silent Hill or Resident Evil -game)
> *Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind* (wins Oblivion 100-0. pure rpg. just great. the most non-linear game ever made. replay value is just outstanding.)


WOW... since this thread is still going I am going to keep pushing the Thief series as the BEST PC GAME EVER.... (as quoted above there are others that have partaken in its sneaky goodness  )

With The Elder Scrolls series as 2nd best...... I have played all of TES including Oblivion and up to Oblivion Bethsoft has done a good job of keeping the series true to RPG.... Oblivion is a cool game and I am still currently playing it (Mehrunes Razor) but I have to admit they stripped all of the depth out of it compared to Morrowind and Daggerfall  (Edit: not quite the same type of game play as morrowind or daggerfall but Redgaurd was really fun as well)

Waiting on my new copy of The Witcher to come in from Newegg, the 1st copy was defective  I couldn't even install it to see the intro..............

Darque.... depending on where and when you bought your copy of The Witcher I would suggest trying to install it and making sure it works....I personally had a defective copy of the game and had to RMA it to Newegg....and from what I have seen on several forums, there is no shortage of bad copies of the game out there........

With places like the egg you only have 15 days to get a RMA approved.........


----------



## cool.josh

no one is talking about crysis ?
excellent graphics man but very sick weapons......
the top game is FARCRY ntn can beat that....it took 1 month for me to complete that....
such a hardcore asswhooping game


----------



## rexgrant

Hi all.
How do you play your single player games, do you battle on to complete it, or do you alternate between games, What I do is as soon as I get killed that ends the session, and I start a different game This is the reason I have only reached the Research map in far cry in over 14 months playing.
In the same time I have completed Call of Duty 2 three times with increased difficulty stepped up each time.
Finished doom 3 twice, I also play battlefield 2 now and again and the three that are still not completed are 
Call of duty 4 Med-of-Hon (Airborne) and Crysis of these three CoD4 & Airborne but Crysis does no come up to expectations and as now been put in the now and again stable.
I have just been informed my pre ordered FarCry 2 as been put back until late may or June,
May give me a chance to finish the original, but the way I play and the degree of difficulty in FarCry I don't think there is a chance, I don't even know how far I am into the game yet.
Rex.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage

What's Sins of a Solar Empire like?


----------



## DarqueMist

acameron said:


> Darque.... depending on where and when you bought your copy of The Witcher I would suggest trying to install it and making sure it works....I personally had a defective copy of the game and had to RMA it to Newegg....and from what I have seen on several forums, there is no shortage of bad copies of the game out there........
> 
> With places like the egg you only have 15 days to get a RMA approved.........


Thanks for the heads up, I bought it at a brick and mortar EB Games but I probably should at least get it on my comp sooner than later if thats the case


----------



## DarqueMist

rexgrant said:


> Hi all.
> How do you play your single player games, do you battle on to complete it, or do you alternate between games, What I do is as soon as I get killed that ends the session, and I start a different game ...


I used to play like that but stopped when I got into Morrowind, there was just to much to see and do to be constantly restarting the game. Now if I die I just pick up from my last save. Something I don't do is switch back and forth between games, I like the immersion of a good RPG and find I loose the ability of letting my head get into the game if I have more than one on the go at a time.


----------



## cool.josh

rexgrant said:


> Hi all.
> How do you play your single player games, do you battle on to complete it, or do you alternate between games, What I do is as soon as I get killed that ends the session, and I start a different game This is the reason I have only reached the Research map in far cry in over 14 months playing.
> In the same time I have completed Call of Duty 2 three times with increased difficulty stepped up each time.
> Finished doom 3 twice, I also play battlefield 2 now and again and the three that are still not completed are
> Call of duty 4 Med-of-Hon (Airborne) and Crysis of these three CoD4 & Airborne but Crysis does no come up to expectations and as now been put in the now and again stable.
> I have just been informed my pre ordered FarCry 2 as been put back until late may or June,
> May give me a chance to finish the original, but the way I play and the degree of difficulty in FarCry I don't think there is a chance, I don't even know how far I am into the game yet.
> Rex.


hEy broo....do u know this thing abt farcry
farcry is the only game which made extreme and hardcore gamers to made cry !
lol
but ya one thing abt it is, really u can enjoy alot in that game and thing abt survival in that game is like a grenade in yor hand....that game was designed like that even the world topper games may get killed 10 times a minimum
when i was playing that game in "easy" i got killed minimum of 110 times
but the thing which i got stick to that game is ...i dun want leave any thing half or unfulfilled
so i played it till the last
playing that games increases ur IQ in selection of weapons to destroy the trigens and all
what evaa...i miss that action in anyother games...
yeah the thing is we play the games for fun ...now a days games are based on reality
so as the reality must be with the weapons too
Crysis...is really sick sick and sick in weapons, especially long range shooting
and i want to get this point to all of u , i dunno how many of u have played crysis
before nomad gets into the mountain where aliens are there he fights with some north korean guys wearing nanosuit...i used a rocket launcher and blasted out some missiles on him , then he dint die....i felt sick for that
and some north korean soldiers were flying
and it took around 30 bullets for me to kill a north korean soldier
goddamn crysis
for weapons i can rate 0/10 and remaining all 10/10
Call of duty 4 was really enthusiastic....
i cant see any one here more interested on FPS games
and yeah can i Play online games i mean crysis online with 512 Kbps internet ?


----------



## Deathblow

Wow, that's beyond annoying. Could you please finish elementary school before posting on here?


----------



## DeBug

People you cannot choose the best game.  

I know that you'll ask why?!

Because the games are sperated to categories like: sports, rpg, strategy, fps, advanture, mmorpg, etc.

You can choose the best game for that categorie you are choosing for. 

But best game for computer ever is Diablo for now, why? Because go to gamespot.com and see the results.


----------



## SargeDFS

I kno, not another FPS but here is my reasoning
I am 44 and have been playing FPS for more than most in here (I take senior member to another level HEHE)

The graphics may not be up to par with COD4, or as much activity in the game as BF but the one thing I think separates AA from everyone else is its proximity to real life. I spent 21+ years in the Army and the genre or characteristics (and those that served in combat like myself know its not like the real deal) are as close as it can get. Let me explain

1. You cannot play online until you complete Basic Training. In real life you cannot go to a regular unit until you go through Basic Training and Advanced Training (job related)
2. You cannot participate online with Airborne maps until you complete Airborne School.
In real life, you cnat jump out of aircraft (Airborne or AirAssault) until you complete Airborne School or AirAssault School. (unless its against your will of course HEHE)
3. You do not get SF weapons or compete on SF (special Forces)maps without going through SF training.
4. You get more points in the game for accomplishment of mission or healing a buddy then you do in a all out killing spree (although we gamers know the killing spree is more fun). But it shows that the game has actually mimice'd the real Army Values.
5. Receiving honor points in the game (aside from those wimps that buy accounts on ebay) gets harder the longer you stay in the game. You cannot go from a Private to SGT in one sitting (my son made it to a Staff Sgt or E-6 on COD4 in one night (aside from his bloodshot eyes the next morning I am not so sure his skill was any better just rode it out until enough points earned). In the real Army it get harder to get promoted the higher you go.
6. The designers of the game have actually captured the breathing in the game. You see the rise and fall of the M-249 when you rock full bore. 
Anyway. All Im saying is that AA has alot of everything. 42 different maps, game updates every 3-6 months instead of waiting years for a new version etc etc
Just on a whim if you have never played it check it out. OH!!!!! and the best part of it is it is a COD/BF/Delta Force quality game for FREE!!!! check it out www.americasarmy.com


----------



## sup2a

WoW really does speak for itself... "over 15million users online now" and that was a while ago, people are literally dying playing this game, i manged to escape its firm grasp on my head and managed to do other things...let my game card die and havnt spent another $40 of my hard earn t cash on it. But despite all that gamewise it is amazing! i can imagine when they release the next expansion it is gonna be crazy i can see the servers blocking up from here...


----------



## jamied

Dawn Of War 40k Dark Crusade!!


----------



## Deathblow

Unfortunately, if the amount of users on something determined it's worth, then American Online was the best thing ever. Think about it.


----------



## BlooChoo

yeh thats not a game tho huh...


----------



## BlooChoo

but i do agre...biggest doesnt mean best...of its genre..mmorpg...its the best one...cos i dont think someone who loves racing games would think wow is anygood at all...which is kinda debugs point


----------



## dawnibumps

diablo, with its hellfire extension has never been off my pc since the day i got it (when it first came out). i know now its old, ugly and repetitive, but when you have had a bad day and you need to hurt some pixels, chain lightning just feels soooooooooooo good


----------



## rexgrant

dawnibumps said:


> diablo, with its hellfire extension has never been off my pc since the day i got it (when it first came out). i know now its old, ugly and repetitive, but when you have had a bad day and you need to hurt some pixels, chain lightning just feels soooooooooooo good


Hi dawnbumps.
You have it in a nutshell, that is the best game ever not Diadlo but the one you enjoy playing the most. I still think FarCry is a truly great game. But the one I still play is the one I have completed at all levels Call of Duty 2 and still play it if I don't want challenging to much.
Rex


----------



## nitrous123

I got to say Drift City it may not be the greatest Pc game but its expanding world wide this game. Racing MMO game I love it to bits just cruising around the cities is just mind blowing. Check it out at http://drift.ijji.com. I'm like Level 67 I play this game none stop its addictive if your a casual gamer or a racing fanatic. Add my IGN (In Game Name) nitrous123 if you want to with me.


----------



## Falcon007

Is there any word on when Starcraft 2 is coming out? That game is going to be insane.


----------



## andres_sz

the best game ever should be an online game. because of the possibility of playing with a guy in the other side of the planet is one of the bests things on some games. doesnt matter if its a FPS or an RPG blablabla. online rules


----------



## BlooChoo

good point..playing an online game also increases the range of things that happen..its less predictable and scripted if your there with real people


----------



## gearhead2008

ha! Crysis poons all! its not like other fps games out there it makes you think, enemy AI is good they work together, graphics are INSANE (including the water... its drinkable!) you dont have to do most of the missions in the order that they give them to you and you can approach every mission with a different tactic.


----------



## BlooChoo

na..crysis is too easy to have to think about tactics an stuff...i completed it in 2 days...so...not too impressed


----------



## andres_sz

if i had to call A game the best game ever. i wouldnt say anything. if they asked me to say a game of an specific category i would talk non-stop. FPS: its CoD4. I dont know in which category lies WoW but its most certainly a good game. sims would be another game that would be in my list. but i wont put every game i think its good in here. this is cause every category is different, and every game of each category will be better in something that other category DOESNT HAVE. so MY OPINION is that games from different categories always will be different and thast why some ppl come with diablo or WoW and other with CoD4 or Crysis. The best game ever will be the one that doesnt lie in any category and not a game will have the slightest thing that surpasses it.


----------



## BlooChoo

also the fact that everyones opinions differ...so ther will neva be the "best pc game ever"

as i sed b4 this thread really shud be, "what games are you enjoying at the moment" cos a better game will inevitabley be released!


----------



## rexgrant

BlooChoo said:


> also the fact that everyones opinions differ...so ther will neva be the "best pc game ever"
> 
> as i sed b4 this thread really shud be, "what games are you enjoying at the moment" cos a better game will inevitabley be released!


Hi BlooChoo.
And hopefully it will be FarCry 2 out at the end of May.
Regards
Rex.:up:


----------



## BlooChoo

oooh yeh too right...looking forward muchly to that one!!!


----------



## Guest

Supreme Commander, 
Halo, 
Lego Star Wars,
Splinter Cell,
Age of Empires,
Paraworld, 
and many, many more!


----------



## stisen

World of warcraft


----------



## problythefirewal

wow will get you giong for a year or 7, expensive though...


----------



## BlooChoo

yeh thats whats put me off eva gettin it...like..havin to pay for a game more than once is jus silly!!

go out and buy the witcher


----------



## [email protected]

I guess *Unreal Tournament* is


----------



## BlooChoo

UT is a cool series...let down by UT3 tho.. shame...had high hopes for that one


----------



## TimoftheC

OK - I'm a new member and have not read all of the posts on this subject  but I thought I'd add my thoughts.

Not sure if it's already been mentioned but ELITE was by far and away the best game ever invented, especially when you put it into context with the make up of the gaming world when Elite came out. A follow on from that is Eve online - in my opinion Eve is just a modern version of Elite, just with the option to be evil 

Other than that - loved Shogun Total War but an old dos/win95 game that I could literally sit and play over and over was a game called M.A.X. (Mechanised Assault and Exploration). Was marketed as Command and Conquer with PHD (loved Command and Conquer as well).

Just a few thoughts on the subject, I have more but my lucid period is now slipping away......


----------



## Deathblow

Umm, Eve=Elite? Ok, never heard that one before. Actually, I compare EVE to a eye candy version of Tradewars, from the BBS era. Great game no doubt though, I was a tester for that one.


----------



## hypnotoad

Battlefield 2, wow i loved that! F.E.A.R. makes you **** you're pants sometimes but out of all, Bioshock, **** that is so good.
^^


----------



## Henrih

I've posted on this thread before... but meh, I still think that Thief: The Dark Project and Thief 2: The Metal Age are the best games ever made. They'll probably be my favorite ones for many, many years, since modern games are neither innovative nor interesting anymore... all we get on the PC now are FPS's (with no replay value) and MMORPGs. Booooriiinnnggg.... :down:


----------



## andres_sz

i dont think FPS are bad, i perosnally like them, but it's true. There are waaaaaaayyyy too much FPS for PC, PS3 and 360. We need some variety. Wonder whats going on with Little Big Planet? we need less violence.


----------



## Henrih

Yeah, FPS isn't a bad genre, but it's like today's platformer/sidescroller, there are way too many games and way too less innovation. I haven't really seen an innovative FPS since... well, I don't even remember when was the last time I saw an innovative FPS.


----------



## DarqueMist

Henrih said:


> ... well, I don't even remember when was the last time I saw an innovative FPS.


F.E.A.R.
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

but then .... that would be about it, weird how they both use . in their name
maybe they aren't so innovative ... nevermind


----------



## Henrih

FEAR was quite 'meh' for me, I just didn't like it. (I liked Condemned: Criminal Origins better, it's more scary anyway)
STALKER is quite good indeed, I love it (especially the atmosphere), but I wouldn't call it really innovative, as it's _still_ quite linear. Now a game that would combine STALKER & Morrowind... that's what I would call an innovative FPS. :up:

Deus Ex is probably the most innovative FPS ever, but then it's not exactly pure FPS. It's more of a RPG...


----------



## hypnotoad

Oh yeah , forgot about theif! I got the whole collection about 2 years ago, loved it. Its pretty hard to pick the best game ever...it should go into game genres, not of all time.


----------



## JEBWrench

As far as innovation goes, anyone play Indigo Prophecy?

And FPS isn't all bad - look at System Shock 2 (I know I may have mentioned that in this thread once or twice). And Portal. Not to mention Portal. Oh, and Portal.


----------



## BlooChoo

well.i disagree that fear was innovative..its all been done b4! i really think the innovation of FPS wen down after dues ex although fps are my fave genre! im loving team fortress 2 atm!!!


----------



## JEBWrench

Wasn't FEAR pretty well a sci-fi Rainbow Six with the girl from The Ring?


----------



## Henrih

System Shock 2 owns! Though Bioshock turned out to be nothing like it... A major disappointment. Spiritual successor to SS2? More like spiritual successor to Doom 3.

Indigo Prophecy is a good game, perhaps the most movie-like game ever made! Though it's kinda short and hasn't got much replay value... 'Twas quite fun though.

As for Portal, I think it's overrated. First of all, it's short. I mean REEEAAALLLY short! (finished it in under 4 hours) And second, puzzle games have been around for a long time, and there have been good physics-puzzle games before Portal... So, I think it's not that good. And I'm so sick of everyone yelling "zomfg teh cake is a lie olol" and "this was a triumph, etc..." everywhere.. Damn it's annoying.

Speaking of physics-puzzle games, has anyone tried Penumbra Overture or/and Penumbra Black Plague? They're really great! And scary... VERY scary.


----------



## JEBWrench

I think Old Man Murray's humour is what made Portal memorable, moreso than the unique physics engine. (Timesplitters and Prey come to mind regarding similar models).

Yeah, the internets have certainly blown some aspects out of proportion, but it makes me chuckle personally when people spam about the cake being a lie, when, in fact, it wasn't. 

If Portal was longer, it wouldn't be as good, its pacing worked for its length, and any longer, the novelty would've worn off long before. Hence why I worry about Portal 2.

Length doesn't always equate into being a good game.

And Indigo Prophecy I thought had plenty of replay value, it's got a whole lot of different ending possibilities and "paths" to go through. It certainly held my interest more than most other games.


----------



## Henrih

The main reason why I think Portal isn't that good is since it's so short AND it doesn't have ANY replay value at all. When I compare it to something like Thief, I mean the original missions in Thief 2 are very lengthy AND they can be completed with different approaches. If that isn't even enough, you have 500+ complete fan missions, some even bigger than original missions... It keeps you entertained for many, many weeks/months/years... Which is why I think it's probably the best game ever made. I can STILL play Thief, and find something I haven't found before, try some new missions and challenges and so on. Portal (and most other modern games) seem to be "Buy it, play it through once, go play multiplayer (optional), buy something else." Which annoys me...

Indigo Prophecy has more replay value than most games, but compare it to something like The Elder Scrolls (and other rpgs), Thief etc... Then it doesn't have that much replay value. And besides, it only has a couple of options for every situation and most of them don't really affect the way the game ends, so...


----------



## JEBWrench

The trouble is, a lot of times a game like TES suffers from "Too open-endedness." You wind up having no idea what the devil you're supposed to do when you're trying to actually do the main storyline. (Not that I've ever cared about those in an Elder Scrolls game, mind you.)

Most RPGs for me, though I enjoy playing them, I find have no replay value at all - once I've seen the plot, I'm bored of the full completion thing.

Thief, I agree, is a wonderful game, and it certainly makes open endedness work for it. I'm just not huge into the whole steampunk thing.

I suppose I'm not one who needs replay value - my favourite game of all time is Myst.


----------



## ALpHaMoNk

Top 5 games
1. duke nukem3d
2. BF2
3. Diablo II
4. C&C red alert
5. Half life 1

PC specs:
q6600 OCed 3.0ghz
striker extreme mobo (*edit*)
bfg 8800gtx 756mb
2x150gb wd raptors raid0
seagate 750gb backup drive
500gb wd backup drive
antec p160 case
2x120mm case fans one front one rear
zalman 9700 cpu cooler
750w psu
4gb pc6400 corsair xms (reads 3.25gb_not running 64bit OS)
windows xp pro
logitech g11 keyboard
logitech g7 wireless mouse hotswap batteries
logitech extreme pro flight stick
ahhh can't remember what else but that is it for now.


----------



## JEBWrench

Good set there, Monk. I was one of the weird people in school who preferred Red Alert to Warcraft.


----------



## Henrih

Well if you don't like the "too open-endedness", it seems we are different type of gamers. You see, I *like* that I have no idea what I'm supposed to do. I like to do what I *want* to do in a game, not what the game developer wants me to do, that's why I hate linear games, and that's why I think The Elder Scrolls are great, as I can do pretty much anything in there. I like to play games for many, many hours straight and "get in the game", feel like I am the character... I think it's called 'escapism'. I often want to feel like "living" in there, since I make my own homes, bases etc. (don't laugh, at least I don't play wow ) My friend does this even more, he one time spent over 45 minutes decorating his "base" in Half-Life 2.


----------



## JEBWrench

I enjoy linearity to an extent. (I llllloooooovvvveeee Planescape:Torment, and I'm a fan of the Elder Scrolls). It's just that I also enjoy a good story, and oftentimes linearity gets in the way of primary objectives.

As for the escapism, that's precisely why I'm a huge Myst fan. :up:


----------



## ALpHaMoNk

JEBWrench said:


> Good set there, Monk. I was one of the weird people in school who preferred Red Alert to Warcraft.


thanks. I added the mobo (at work right now so it slipped my mind.) it is the never ending upgrade gaming machine lol that my server, and the HTPC i started. 
I liked warcraft and starcraft but i have always found them to be a bit long to just turn around and get my booty kicked. C&C seemed to have a much better pace to it. AOEs also took along time for me to prep before i got to actually battle.

unreal tourney (the first one) i can still place multi for hrs great for lan games since it can be played on any halfway decent rig.


----------



## Henrih

Huh. So I've never played Myst, should I?


----------



## JEBWrench

I'm probably going to get lynched for this, but I don't actually like Starcraft.


----------



## JEBWrench

Henrih said:


> Huh. So I've never played Myst, should I?


Depends. Do you like point and click adventure games?


----------



## Henrih

You mean like Monkey Island or Beneath A Steel Sky? If so, then: Hell yeah!


----------



## JEBWrench

It's not quite the same as those, but it's the best way to describe it.

Of course, the usual way to describe its particular point and click genre is "Myst-clone", which is hard to use when you're talking about the original!

It's essentially a series of puzzles in a world composed of 3d-rendered images (Of course, from 1992, so it's not exactly spectacular), and the worlds therein are connected by books.

The original is a relatively simple mindbender, Riven (the first sequel) is mind-bending at times, Myst III is simple (and they took development out of the creator's hands, so it's sort of the red-headed stepchild of the series). Myst IV is absolutely gorgeous, and makes good use of its pseudo-3d engine and the DVD medium. Myst V actually uses a real 3d engine and wraps the whole thing up, though it loses some of the charm of clicking through a slideshow.


----------



## Henrih

I see. So which one should I try first? Is it the same story so if I play for example the second first I don't have a clue what's going on? Or is the story different in every game?


----------



## JEBWrench

Well, the series goes in order, though one game, Riven, never got called "Myst II", just "The Sequel to Myst".

Most people say that Riven is the best in the series, though.

I'd suggest playing the whole series, but you'd know after a few minutes of Myst if you like the genre or not.


----------



## Henrih

Ok, I'll see if I could find it in Amazon or somewhere. Though I have many other games before it in my to-buy list...


----------



## JEBWrench

You can probably find the trilogy boxed set for around 10-15 dollars.


----------



## Henrih

Yeah, I saw that. I'll think about gettin' it.

Haha lol I found the first one for 0.01 $


----------



## JEBWrench

How the mighty have fallen. 

I remember when Myst was the highest selling PC game of all time.


----------



## Henrih

Yeh. Thief is quite cheap too.

It's good though if you ever lose your copy, or it has become unusable due to excessive playing, you can get a new one for so cheap. 
I actually own four copies of Thief 2, since the cd always became too scratched.


----------



## JEBWrench

Let's see.

I have three copies of Myst, one of Riven, Two of Myst III, and one of Myst IV, V, and Uru (the spinoff/MMO)


----------



## Henrih

I have: Two copies of Deus Ex, 2 Morrowind, 2 Jedi Outcast, Three Thief1, Four Thief2 (one of them is actually a cd-r though) , Two Thief3... The rest of my collection are in, well, at least in playable condition.


----------



## JEBWrench

Jedi Outcast... That one always got me as having the greatest "full name" in gaming history...

Star Wars: Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast...

And I believe there's a Star Wars: Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast II: Jedi Academy or something like that.


----------



## Henrih

Yeah. I think that Jedi Academy was just Star Wars: Jedi Knight - Jedi Academy, without the Dark Forces, since it's not the same story about Kyle Katarn anymore... Well at least you don't play as Kyle.

Another long Star Wars game name is:
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II - The Sith Lords


----------



## JEBWrench

Star Wars games have a tendency to be overtitled.


----------



## Henrih

Indeed. Too bad that the new Star Wars game isn't coming to PC.


----------



## JEBWrench

Which one is that?


----------



## Henrih

The Force Unleashed

It uses some cool technology like Endorphin/Euphoria and Digital Molecular Matter :up: But the most annoying thing is that it's coming to EVERY possible platform but PC, including PS2, PSP, NDS and friggin' N-Gage!


----------



## JEBWrench

They still make things for N-Gage?


----------



## Henrih

It seems so. I don't know what the hell Lucasarts is thinking? "_Hey guys lets make a N-Gage version, but no PC version, since the N-Gage version will probably sell much more!!_"


----------



## JEBWrench

LucasArts haven't always been known for brilliant decisions.

Remember when they cut out the Innovative and Entertaining Department to make more Star Wars games?

(You should check out Yahtzee Crowshaw's Zero Punctuation review of Psychonauts to see what I mean.)


----------



## Henrih

Haha, hilarious review! 

I know, Lucasarts has been stupid sometimes, but this is like _beyond_ stupid. They lose sales and annoy their fans only because they can't be bothered to quickly make a PC port of the game. *sigh* Good business strategy indeed.


----------



## JEBWrench

All of his reviews are pretty great, whether you agree or disagree with what he says.

(He attracted quite an ire for bashing The Witcher, Halo 3, and quite a few others)

He even bashed Super Mario Galaxies.


----------



## Henrih

Haha, he has a great style indeed 

Though I don't understand how can he bash Halo3 but praise CoD4.. Meh, whatever.


----------



## JEBWrench

Amount of hype is a big factor to him. 

Look at his Bioshock review.


----------



## Henrih

That's pretty much exactly how I feel about Bioshock :up:

Though Call Of Duty 4 was hyped too, eh? Or at least it is still hyped, since pretty much everyone I ask thinks that Call Of Duty 4 is the best game ever made. How sad.


----------



## JEBWrench

I actually agree with almost everything Yahtzee says; I guess that might make me a fanboy, but I think it's the "Use Gun on Man" line from The Orange Box review that really hooked me.


----------



## Dunko9

Call of Duty 4!!!!!


----------



## Henrih

Dunko9 said:


> Call of Duty 4!!!!!


*sigh*

Anyway, I think his reviews are very funny, but I don't agree with all of them. At least not completely. And I got to be like the only person on earth who doesn't like Half-Life / Orange Box.


----------



## Dunko9

Henrih said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Anyway, I think his reviews are very funny, but I don't agree with all of them. At least not completely. And I got to be like the only person on earth who doesn't like Half-Life / Orange Box.


Have you play COD4?


----------



## Henrih

Yes, I have played and seen it enough to recognize it as yet another bland, linear, short, generic "play-once-and-buy-something-new" shooter which brings nothing new to the FPS genre.


----------



## Gash31

Portal


----------



## MPUK

Battlefield 2, Counter Strike: Source, Call of Duty 4 << The 3 BEST games EVER (So far)


----------



## tella.star

the sims and postal 2 are my favourite pc games. some are small pc games mostly strategic games. and postal is a great game!


----------



## Compiler

BlooChoo said:


> UT is a cool series...let down by UT3 tho.. shame...had high hopes for that one


UT3 isn't a bad game...

The problems with it are stupid thou. The engine and game-play are excellent in my opinion... running quite well on my very low end 7600GT.

The issues I have:
1 - Menu GUI blows chunks... Nothing wrong with the CONSOLE feel, but we're using a PC and need our options and more standard ways of accessing info. Crysis menu is excellent in comparison.

2 - Game types? ONS was dropped and renamed for Warfare which is a mixture of ONS/Assault, not the epic battles that Warfare was supposed to be. ONS should have remained the same - for the most part (ORBs are deadly and fun) but without the "primary node" type of stuff... WAR maps seems to be more difficult to design than others... but some servers ARE starting to support more maps. The DEMOS looked better.

3 - MAPS? They look very good... but they ended up on the small side and there are SO FEW maps to choose from. Considering the TIME spent on the game, they should have doubled up on the maps for WAR and vCTF as well as CTF. Some map designs are pretty, but baldly thought-out...

4 - Chat animations, none (OUCH), network issues... but the 1.2 patch fixes quite a bit of issues.

UT3 is kind of like UT2003 and that one was BAD. But UT2004 fixed pretty much everything that was wrong with 2003. At least we don't have those stupid power pills anymore!


----------



## fairnooks

A lot of great games have come and gone and I'm not going to look over almost a hundred pages to see how many times, if any, that I'm repeating someones sentiments, but if there's one game that never gets uninstalled, that still has mod levels I haven't seen all of yet and that always offers a little different flavor of action each and every time I play it, only one game stands out and that's the original Battlefield 1942. There are other games with more pleasing visuals, more intense action, more whatever but they just don't sustain that originality like BF1942 does. The Battle of Britain map, Forgotten hope mod....fantastic!


----------



## elnasty

Wow! so many large threads on this site.
My fav is comanche4, a heli-sim that I use for a sytem speed test and fun.
Now I got a good pc,halflife won't run on vista.(known problem...not to me)
stan


----------



## Compiler

I haven't played Commance4 since the days of my GF3 card... that was a rather intense game. Flight combat sims of late haven't interested me lately thou... my joystick for playing such games is dusty, but it should work.

What are GOOD combat flight games like that? Remember F23? I think version 3 or 4, they gave you nukes.


----------



## elnasty

Battlefield 2 for me, close second is Call of Duty United Offensive 


Oh, and Horace Goes Skiing on the Spectrum 48K 

eddie
__________________
Just go with the flow, like a twig on the shoulders of a mighty stream 

Light Cycle on the spectrum,I wrote it(and elektro storm and trouble brewin)
ah.the days of z80.
I also did jim bowens bullseye on the amstrad 464,when computers ran on steam...ramble
stan


----------



## JEBWrench

We don't particularly worry about repeating games that already have been mentioned.

Or else my raving about System Shock 2 would've been a bad bad thing.


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> Or else my raving about System Shock 2 would've been a bad bad thing.


 you rave about System Shock 2 ? 

but then I suppose you've brought it up no more than I have the Elder Scroll series


----------



## JEBWrench

I lie. I've never (System Shock 2) mentioned that (System Shock 2) game on this (System Shock 2) site (System Shock 2) before, and especially not (System Shock 2) in this (System Shock 2) thread. (Daikatana)


----------



## DarqueMist

Daikatana ..... now talk about putting a system into shock


----------



## DarqueMist

elnasty said:


> Battlefield 2 for me, close second is Call of Duty United Offensive
> 
> Oh, and Horace Goes Skiing on the Spectrum 48K
> 
> eddie
> __________________


now where have I read that before?

oh yeah



eddie5659 said:


> Battlefield 2 for me, close second is Call of Duty United Offensive
> 
> Oh, and Horace Goes Skiing on the Spectrum 48K
> 
> eddie


does eddie have a new handle?


----------



## JEBWrench

It's only slightly similar.

elnasty's has smilies.


----------



## elnasty

should have been a quote but I'm thick.


----------



## Stykyz

1. Call of Duty 4
2. Command and Conquer 3
3. Rise of Nations Gold
4. Age of Empires III
5. Guild Wars


----------



## andres_sz

GTa serires still rule, except for the part of being extremely violent. but i love them. GO GTA IV!!!! btw whats the special bout the special edition of GTA IV??


----------



## PEP

whats so good about... system shock 2?


----------



## JEBWrench

The atmosphere is quite possibly the most captivating I've ever experienced. Genuinely horrifying at times, without being over-the-top like most horror games nowadays.

Also, the RPG elements are extremely effective, and work to increase replay value in a genre that the replay value usually amounts to "Shooting more stuff".

The story is engaging, well-told, and the villain goes beyond memorable to nearly legendary status. :up:


----------



## Copilot911

Wow spam much.


----------



## JEBWrench

Copilot911 said:


> Wow spam much.


Thanks for the compliment. :up:


----------



## Blackmirror

Thief games


----------



## BlooChoo

JEBWrench said:


> The atmosphere is quite possibly the most captivating I've ever experienced. Genuinely horrifying at times, without being over-the-top like most horror games nowadays.
> 
> Also, the RPG elements are extremely effective, and work to increase replay value in a genre that the replay value usually amounts to "Shooting more stuff".
> 
> The story is engaging, well-told, and the villain goes beyond memorable to nearly legendary status. :up:


so...kinda like most fps?? hehe

im loving dawn of war soulstrom atm!!


----------



## JEBWrench

BlooChoo said:


> so...kinda like most fps?? hehe
> 
> im loving dawn of war soulstrom atm!!


I did say the RPG elements were well-adapted. 

It's the only game to ever genuinely scare me on the PC, apart from absolutely twisted point and click adventures. (Read: I am a wuss). 

I enjoyed Dawn of War back in its Beta days, never played the release or any of the expansions. I'm told that Soulstorm includes the Sisters of Battle as well as the Dark Eldar? I thought they were giving the Dark Eldar the nudge out the door from 40k.


----------



## BlooChoo

well..have u played jericho? or even fear.. ther pretty scary and i think the only rpg/fps worth its salt is deus ex! 

an yeh im not sure, but i think this is a revival for dark eldar...much like dow dark crusade was kind of like a populatiry injector for necron and tau!


----------



## JEBWrench

I would argue that there wouldn't be a Deus Ex if not for System Shock.

Since Warren Spector (and, indeed, Looking Glass Studios) wouldn't have been nearly as well-known a developer.

(Clive Barker presents) Clive Barker's Jericho (by Clive Barker) just looked to me like a gore-fest. Not something that generally appeals to me, or even scares me a whole lot, but it does freak me out a spell.


----------



## Henrih

Blackmirror said:


> Thief games


QFT. :up:



JEBWrench said:


> It's the only game to ever genuinely scare me on the PC, apart from absolutely twisted point and click adventures. (Read: I am a wuss).


Hehe, you should try Penumbra, STALKER and Condemned (and Thief if you haven't already? The Haunted Cathedral level is just... *shivers*) they are really scary and atmospheric games.


----------



## DarqueMist

JEB = SPAM  

System Shock 2 (I only put this here to get you to read the post Jeb)

but on a serious note, if you haven't tried F.E.A.R. you should give it a look. For the most part it is just a typical FPS but there are points scattered all through it that genuinely creep you out ..... admittedly Alma looks like the chic from the Ring but I don't think she made a single appearance in the game that didn't leave me feeling uneasy


----------



## Soapy_Illusions

WOW clearly no point in fighting

The #1 all time pc game is STARCRAFT

ummm duhh, everything else is kewl but not starcraft


----------



## JEBWrench

Soapy_Illusions said:


> WOW clearly no point in fighting
> 
> The #1 all time pc game is STARCRAFT
> 
> ummm duhh, everything else is kewl but not starcraft


As I mentioned before, I believe I'm the only person on the planet who doesn't like that game that isn't Warhammer 40k but is but not.



Henrih said:


> Hehe, you should try Penumbra, STALKER and Condemned (and Thief if you haven't already? The Haunted Cathedral level is just... *shivers*) they are really scary and atmospheric games.


Theif I have tried, Stalker is the Chernobyl one, correct? I've heard it contains quite a bit of impressive content, and sounds like something I'd like.

I don't know about the other two. 



DarqueMist said:


> JEB = SPAM
> 
> System Shock 2 (I only put this here to get you to read the post Jeb)
> 
> but on a serious note, if you haven't tried F.E.A.R. you should give it a look. For the most part it is just a typical FPS but there are points scattered all through it that genuinely creep you out ..... admittedly Alma looks like the chic from the Ring but I don't think she made a single appearance in the game that didn't leave me feeling uneasy


DM knows that I have search filters set in advance for System Shock 2. 

Also seriously, I've tried F.E.A.R. I thought it was a Tom Clancy game with the little girl from the Ring. I liked the bits that try to scare the bejesus out of you, but the rest of it got in the way. 

Sy... That other game I won't mention by name for another 24 hours... Yes, that game, manages to keep the bejesus scaring up through most all the game. The only time you get a break, you're hiding and praying they don't find you.


----------



## BlooChoo

to be honest i havnt played star craft...it hasnt ever appealed to me so it cant be that good haha


----------



## JEBWrench

BlooChoo said:


> to be honest i havnt played star craft...it hasnt ever appealed to me so it cant be that good haha


As far as RTS goes, it's pretty good, but I don't like the genre very much, so I'm not too thrilled about it. I think it's overrated.  I preferred the Command & Conquer series, as well as Homeworld.

Though I did get a sort of nostalgic kick the last time I played the original Warcraft.


----------



## JEBWrench

Blackmirror said:


> Thief games


I didn't mean to not reply earlier, I just didn't have much to say... 

I recall the first one being extremely good, I haven't played the others, though I've heard it mentioned before the the series sorta jumped the shark.

Also my stealth skills are terrible, so any sort of sneaking involved in most games usually winds me up full of bullets or bludgened in an unpleasant fashion.

*has flashbacks of FarCry. Oy*


----------



## Deathblow

My Favorite RTS is Dune.


----------



## JEBWrench

Deathblow said:


> My Favorite RTS is Dune.


When in doubt, go with one of the first. :up:

And, well, the very first of the more typical RTSes, there had been some games that were real-time and strategy (Herzog Zwei, for example), but to my knowledge, Dune was the forefather of the modern formula. :up:


----------



## DarqueMist

the Witcher - ok, maybe I can't call it the "best" yet. I'm just getting into it and enjoying it immensely though. Delivers stunning graphics at a very low cost, I'm running it at medium settings on a very aging rig (see my profile for specs) and the game still looks great (the graphics whores amongst you can have a boo at the attachment I included ... a screenshot taken by me, unaltered and at the settings I'm using). One drawback to the game for some people would be very frequent cut scenes ... but I like them, they aren't "movies" but actually use the game engine and I'm finding they are helping immerse me in the game world.


----------



## JEBWrench

Yahtzee wasn't kidding when he called it a Muhmorpeger. Its UI even looks similar to WoW's. 

But seriously, it looks intriguing, though I'd reckon I'd be turned off by the... umm... card collecting.


----------



## Deathblow

JEBWrench said:


> When in doubt, go with one of the first. :up:
> 
> And, well, the very first of the more typical RTSes, there had been some games that were real-time and strategy (Herzog Zwei, for example), but to my knowledge, Dune was the forefather of the modern formula. :up:


Still got my Genesis and my Herzog Zwei cartridge. Also one of my favorites. Something about Dune though really kept my attention. I'm not lying when I say I've probably played over 200 games of it. The only other game that I come back again and again for like that is my all time favorite, Colonization. I just wish they would make an updated version.


----------



## JEBWrench

Man, I haven't played Colonization since elementary school. That was a great game, though I spent most of my computer time in school playing Myst.


----------



## BlooChoo

DarqueMist said:


> the Witcher - ok, maybe I can't call it the "best" yet.


i am totally loving the witcher right now!!!! wait a few more hours..there is so many little bits to the game that make it sooooo cool...although i dont know how strict the censors wer in the USA with it


----------



## JEBWrench

I think the pixellated the naughty bits.


----------



## BlooChoo

thats crazy? and its still an adult rating??? bah...i think if u buy a game or movie with an adult rating..it shudnt be censored!!!


----------



## Kindly

Assassins creed rocks, even on PC, but it doesn't have much replay value =/

I used to play Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 1 & 2 all the time, just over and over. For some reason they never got boring to me


----------



## dirty.ranja

Prey, Doom 3, Quake 4, and The Orange Box are my all-time favs.


----------



## JEBWrench

BlooChoo said:


> thats crazy? and its still an adult rating??? bah...i think if u buy a game or movie with an adult rating..it shudnt be censored!!!


The language and overt sexual content isn't enough for an Adult rating, you're angry over a few blurry naughty bits?


----------



## JEBWrench

Kindly said:


> I used to play Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 1 & 2 all the time, just over and over. For some reason they never got boring to me


Never got around to playing either of those. Still not really sure to this day why not.


----------



## JeTsEt4R-

Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes Tribes. Thankyou.


----------



## DarqueMist

BlooChoo said:


> i am totally loving the witcher right now!!!! wait a few more hours..there is so many little bits to the game that make it sooooo cool...although i dont know how strict the censors wer in the USA with it


I'm through the first act now ... and enjoying the game more every second I spend in it. I'm not in the US, but being in Canada thats most likely the version we have here and it's not been censored in a way that is annoying. No pixelated images, my guess is they redid the artwork for the "cards" to be more "tastefull" ... so no big deal, not like they were the reason I got the game.


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> The language and overt sexual content isn't enough for an Adult rating, you're angry over a few blurry naughty bits?


Apparently the language and overt sexual content is enough for the adult rating and the naughty bits aren't blurred. The artwork looks to have been redone so if you didn't know more was supposed to be seen then you wouldn't have any clue you were missing anything .... like I said in my preceding post "no big deal, not like they were the reason I got the game"



JEBWrench said:


> Never got around to playing either of those. Still not really sure to this day why not.


Both definately worth a play Jeb ... kind of linear but you can pull two decisively different stories out of them (dark side and lite), other than that I found no other replay value though


----------



## david9537

1) call of duty 4
2) starcraft
3) crysis

can anyone recommend any good free games (less than 1 GB) for my 256 ram computer?


----------



## BlooChoo

JEBWrench said:


> The language and overt sexual content isn't enough for an Adult rating, you're angry over a few blurry naughty bits?


an nooo im not angry..im in the UK so we have the full version hehe not that it matters..im just wondering if the game developer wanted the game to be censored...thats all


----------



## JEBWrench

I actually think it was the publisher's decision.

david: If you can find people to play it with, Tribes is always a magically declicious option.


----------



## BlooChoo

really? oh wel..no harm done i guess


----------



## Elsydeon

Baldur's Gate 2/Planescape tie RPGs. Myth 1&2 tie for RTS, since it's one of the few games that has dwarves with molatov cocktails.

Halflife 1 is about the only shooter I've ever finished, or cared to.

New puzzle game - Portal. Old school puzzle/adventure is (for me) Journeyman Project. But that's probably a nostalgia thing.


----------



## BlooChoo

journeyman project..wow! blast from the past haha...ur very much into ur retro gaming huh


----------



## BlooChoo

can we speak about future gaming here too then huh...cos im really looking forward to alan wake and spore!!!!!


----------



## Elsydeon

Heh. Well, I grew up watching my dad play it & trying to fake it while he was at work. It's probably not as good as I remember, but y'know, nostalgia and all.

Myth is just a good time. I like starting with an army and that's that. More realistic. Still play those games every once in a while.

The RPGs though, those are the two best. Period. It's not a nostalgia thing, it's that RPGs nowadays are terrible. Hire decent voice actors & writers! Christ...


----------



## JEBWrench

Myth was a lot of fun, but didn't it kinda jump the shark later in the series? I can't quite rememcall clearly. 

For a similar wonderfully fun adventure/puzzle game, sans nostalgia (of course), to Journeyman project, and nearly as surreal as Myst, check out Syberia. :up:


----------



## laxstar

Battlefield 2142 is awesome, definately one of the best online multiplayer games ever, if you can get it to stop kicking you due to Punkbuster, lagging, causing your pc to restart and more.

Guild Wars comes a close second.

Lol my pc isn't that good compared to modern pc's but I'm currently gathering parts to make a new, top-notch gaming pc!


----------



## JEBWrench

Guild Wars actually kinda fun, though I never really got far in it before getting bored. 

I remember being presented at the start with these lush, colourful scenic areas. Then BAM. Barren wasteland.


----------



## BlooChoo

yeh for all the grumbles battlefield 2142 was my fave online shooter...i think only team fortress 2 has over taken it...


----------



## JEBWrench

I haven't enjoyed a multiplayer shooter since Tribes. But then, I'm not a big fan of FPS, so I'm not particularly qualified to judge.


----------



## cronin4392

COUNTER STRIKE SOURCE! unlimited fun!


----------



## BlooChoo

ture...counterstrike..awesome..tho i think tf2...FTW!!!


----------



## Da_money124

Fallout and Fallout 2.
Nuff said.
Hopefully Fallout 3 even though it will never run on my current Computer.
Hope its good on Xbox 360.


----------



## 1mike12

starcraft probably or mabye cod 4.


----------



## 1mike12

cronin4392 said:


> COUNTER STRIKE SOURCE! unlimited fun!


you're joking right? Unlimited fun on a limited system is more like it.


----------



## lilypoll8

Hello,

I would like to play war craft and minesweeper.


----------



## BlooChoo

hmm na it has alot more scope than cod4...cod4 is good fun, but it is limited....counter strike source is a source engine an so is sooooo open to mods much more awesome


----------



## JEBWrench

Da_money124 said:


> Fallout and Fallout 2.
> Nuff said.
> Hopefully Fallout 3 even though it will never run on my current Computer.
> Hope its good on Xbox 360.


I haven't heard much about how it's going - is Bethesda using a new engine, or using what they've got Oblivion on?


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> I haven't heard much about how it's going - is Bethesda using a new engine, or using what they've got Oblivion on?


they are using the Oblivion engine, however one major announcement that has been made regarding it stated that they would not use level scaling (a big complaint people had with the fighting in Oblivion), everywhere you went in Oblivion regardless of your characters skill level you never ran across creatures any stronger than you so the whole map was open from the very start with little fear of dieing involved. They are claiming with Fallout 3 that monsters will have skill caps (so you can go back and decimate that critter that gave you troubles early on in the game if you want) and that depending where you are with your characters development you could wonder into an area where you just can't handle whats thrown at you (which basically forces you to develop your character if you want to explore)


----------



## 1mike12

BlooChoo said:


> hmm na it has alot more scope than cod4...cod4 is good fun, but it is limited....counter strike source is a source engine an so is sooooo open to mods much more awesome


First off, I own and have played both games

Second, you mean modability . Scope (as in "depth" in storytelling or variety of things covered) definitely goes to Cod 4.

Yeah, cs has mod like the zombie games and the ones where your gun upgrades, but the whole feel of cs:s is so crappy and unrealistic. Plus people take that game so seriously that if you don't play by _their _rules you get kicked.


----------



## JEBWrench

1mike12 said:


> First off, I own and have played both games
> 
> Second, you mean modability . Scope (as in "depth" in storytelling or variety of things covered) definitely goes to Cod 4.
> 
> Yeah, cs has mod like the zombie games and the ones where your gun upgrades, but the whole feel of cs:s is so crappy and unrealistic. Plus people take that game so seriously that if you don't play by _their _rules you get kicked.


Interesting to note how often modability is considered in people's favourite games. It's (and I don't mean to discredit any counterstrike fans) strange that what adds to some people's enjoyment in a game is what the game originally isn't.



DarqueMist said:


> they are using the Oblivion engine, however one major announcement that has been made regarding it stated that they would not use level scaling (a big complaint people had with the fighting in Oblivion), everywhere you went in Oblivion regardless of your characters skill level you never ran across creatures any stronger than you so the whole map was open from the very start with little fear of dieing involved. They are claiming with Fallout 3 that monsters will have skill caps (so you can go back and decimate that critter that gave you troubles early on in the game if you want) and that depending where you are with your characters development you could wonder into an area where you just can't handle whats thrown at you (which basically forces you to develop your character if you want to explore)


I was worried about getting hounded by Cliffracers at every turn past level 10.


----------



## Troglet

EVE online, its HUGE there is only 1 server and about 20-50 thousand people on it at any time, and yet you can go half way across the universe and not see anyone (its a space ship MMORPG) the graphics are the best online MMORPG graphics i have ever seen, tons of things to do, nothing is set out, no levels you train skills by buying the book and reading actually reading it (your character reads it, you can do anything while it reads it though) some of the better skills are 30days just to read it, im reading one that takes 9 days and i have 2 days left  but it isnt a down side because there is so much else to do, you can buy better ships equip ships its intence, i have 8 or so ships, 2 shuttles (fast with no guns or cargo space) a industrial (huge 1 or no guns, perfect for hauling goods from place to place) battlecruiser (huge good cargo space lots of guns, big therfore easy for enemys to lock onto) cruiser (same as battlecruiser just smaller and less guns roughly same cargo) destroyer (smaller than cruisers but cannot shoot and lock on to as many people and has to be closer to do so) etc... there is a huge variety of items, put it this way, the smallest ship has 10 metres squared of cargo space, the biggest 750,000 metres square cargo space before any cargo expanders have been fitted (equipment for the ship) also, it may sound like one of those japanese MMO's that dont actually have any gameplay but it does, watch this video if your interested, also, its one of the cheapest MMORPGs pay per month ever, $15 a month around £7 a month; 




its a very complex game, full of tutorials though, and a rookie help chat channel so its noob friendly.


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> Interesting to note how often modability is considered in people's favourite games. It's (and I don't mean to discredit any counterstrike fans) strange that what adds to some people's enjoyment in a game is what the game originally isn't.


I think its more a case of adding longevity to something that people enjoy rather than fixing things that are broken. At least for me thats what mods have always been about. If the original game couldn't hold my interest I'm not about to go searching out mods for it.



JEBWrench said:


> I was worried about getting hounded by Cliffracers at every turn past level 10.


No cliffracers in Oblivion  
they rightfully left them in Morrowind


----------



## into9rod

I belive mods are great because it makes the game more fun in case of cod4 theres a lot of updates and modes and in unreal tournament 3 theres a mod called instagive that is very addictive in my opinion Mods are one of the things that are best for any kind of games or expansions like special forces for bf2 ...or theres another one for the new command and conquer ...sorry but i think counter strike its so outdated.

Im playing a demo called trials ...so awsome try it

:up:


----------



## Cazio

into9rod said:


> I belive mods are great because it makes the game more fun in case of cod4 theres a lot of updates and modes and in unreal tournament 3 theres a mod called *instagive* that is very addictive in my opinion Mods are one of the things that are best for any kind of games or expansions like special forces for bf2 ...or theres another one for the new command and conquer ...sorry but i think counter strike its so outdated.
> 
> Im playing a demo called trials ...so awsome try it
> 
> :up:


I imagine you mean 'instagib.' Unless there's a fun new mod that involves handing out gifts very rapidly...


----------



## into9rod

yeah that instagib sorry


----------



## JEBWrench

Cazio said:


> I imagine you mean 'instagib.' Unless there's a fun new mod that involves handing out gifts very rapidly...


It's like Christmas! Except instead of presents, you give out DEATH!


----------



## obidon

Halo 3 for PC


----------



## 1mike12

lol, cliff racers.......... hey remember in morrowind how you could steal from everybody and nobody would recognize it as stolen as long as it wasn't theirs? That was so great. In one town there were 3 people who ran stores and i would steal from one and sell to the next and do a loop. And the best part was after I was done stealing and selling, I would buy some equipment from the vendor and steal THAT money back too! LULZ.... such a fun game.


----------



## DawnS

Favorite old games BG/BG2, nothing like a suprise of your gene pool to a path for horror or greatness to make it stimulating.

Favorite funny: Dungeon Keeper. Awesome to be the bad guys killing all the good guys as we we take over and destroy the pretty land around us. Great sound tract and nice sound sets for the creatures.


----------



## Guest

Assassin's Creed for PC was the best game ever created since the year of 0 B.C, hands down.


----------



## normac26

Rollercoaster tycoon 3! and Civilisation 4... Good stuff!


----------



## BlooChoo

i was looking at assasins creed the other day, so you reckon its worth splashing out on? im into first person shooters and role playing games, so would it be a game i would enjoy do you think?


----------



## Deathblow

Yeah, It would fit the bill.


----------



## rkowatch

Hands down... as far as i'm concerned... it would be Final Fantasy VII for PSone (although i played it rather well on pc as well)

I know there are some of you out there that will say (oh but the graphics wern't very good) but... for 1997 they were pretty awesome... and on top of that... do graphics make the game.. this game as far as i'm concerned had one of the best storylines ever... and i thinkthe fan following... movie.. and several sequel games are proof of that.


----------



## PEP

assassins creed is wayy too repetitive.. but ill admit the climbing and the missions are fun.. but after that and the WORST EVER CLIFFHANGER ENDING just move on..


i got fallout 1 i hope its good


----------



## PEP

Oh yea and i just beat bioshock... it was actually quite long!!! man it took a while, near the end i just couldnt take it anymore and i stopped exploring every corner... i cant believe i ran that thing on max... must be because the textures were low res so it didnt screw my ram over... unlike gears of war is..


----------



## BlooChoo

ah..gears of war...iv been hearing good things...but is it as good as they say?


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Gears of War, eh? Played it on the 360, and it was brilliant. Tried it for the PC, installed on Vista.. didnt work... put it on XP, played fine. It looks great, and plays even better- the whole control sstem has been porterd a lot better than I thought it wuld be, but, and its a big but, it seems to be a lot harder. areas i flew through before on the 360 take a bit longer to do and a few more deaths. But graphically, wonderful, controls, wonderful, difficulty, seems to ramp up a hell of a lot in places. I assume the end is the same as 360 version, if so it leaves a lot to be desired, i think. The only real prob i found was the odd point where you have to keep your buddy safe for one reason or another, and end up dying from trying to keep them alive. Frustrating!!


----------



## Troglet

single player:
FPS: crysis
RPG: oblivion
RTS: age of empires/company of heroes

multiplayer:
FPS: call of duty 4
MMORPG: wow/eve online
RTS: age of empires/company of heroes again xD


----------



## Henrih

One thing that I cannot understand is that how everyone complains about how repetitive Assassin's Creed is, yet they happily play FPS's; a genre that has *exactly the same* gameplay as 15 years ago. What's up with that??



Troglet said:


> MMORPG: oblivion


Oblivion is not a MMORPG... fortunately.


----------



## Troglet

Henrih said:


> One thing that I cannot understand is that how everyone complains about how repetitive Assassin's Creed is, yet they happily play FPS's; a genre that has *exactly the same* gameplay as 15 years ago. What's up with that??
> 
> Oblivion is not a MMORPG... fortunately.


yeah, sorry ment to type RPG but the habit of MMORPG took over lol. changed it now.

i have played assassins creed for PC, its a great game, kinda repetative but not in a way that bores you, your never doing something for long enough for it to be boreing. the combat is amazing and its a really unique game. the ending is terrible. well... it opens you to the sequel but still... to "cliffhangery" (lol) to me, but ill definitly get the sequel. it would be good to see more veriety in missions in the sequel.


----------



## Henrih

But the point is that Assassin's Creed's gameplay is unique. STILL, even some reviewers complained that it's repetitive. But then they go and praise Wolfenstein3D clone #548584525 because it has "outstanding gameplay" (Gamespot, I'm looking at you...) It's bull****, the whole FPS genre is like a spoiled little brat. It does nothing (new & innovative) and gets everything (money & popularity.)


----------



## Troglet

Henrih said:


> But the point is that Assassin's Creed's gameplay is unique. STILL, even some reviewers complained that it's repetitive. But then they go and praise Wolfenstein3D clone #548584525 because it has "outstanding gameplay." It's bull****, the whole FPS genre is like a spoiled little brat. It does nothing (new & innovative) and gets everything (money & popularity.)


very true, its over-engineered, you cannot improve it really, and if you can it would be to complex to work, its a simple genre, shoot stuff. it doesnt bring you into the gameplay like a RPG or MMORPG for that matter. but, and its a big full bodied but. FPS is for people who are more asthetic, like to kill thing but prefer the better graphics, hence CoD4 is popular, bioshock, crysis, its like porchers, they havnt really changed the look of the cars in years, but then again, why fix what isnt broken?


----------



## Henrih

FPS can be improved, just look at STALKER. It's a FPS & RPG hybrid. _That_ is the future of FPS's. Or at least it should be. Well, Fallout 3 is coming out and it's a FPS/RPG too. And Deus Ex 3. Deus Ex actually invented that genre (with SystemShock2.) It has made FPS's interesting again.

Why release the same games again? Every time a new FPS is released, it has nothing new except new levels. Why not just make one good FPS and then release new levels to it?? Oh, right. Money. Pfft.

One thing that I don't understand, why are games like CoD4 popular, but games like Serious Sam ain't that popular? Serious Sam is even more mindless killing with fast tempo. I thought people wanted that? Call of Duty 4 though is a pure rail-shooter, which has been disguised to look "awesome". Take away the graphics (which aren't _even that good_, BTW) and what do we have left? A rail-shooter. That's it. You could play those over 20 years ago in a video arcade.


----------



## Troglet

true, but cod4 does look great, crysis would be more popular if it didnt need such steep requriments, cod4 is the perfect "betweeny" (lol) the graphics are beautiful and the requirments are relitivly low, but CoD4 IS a railshooter, thats not why you buy it though, the multiplayer is why you buy it, the mutliplayer is pure carnage, the singleplayer took me 2 hours and 28mins to complete, its just something to do between internet failures (i have a lot ) lol.

that reminds me, look at my topic on my CoD4 server list problems. please http://forums.techguy.org/games/706087-call-duty-4-server-list.html


----------



## Henrih

That's the #1 problem I have with modern games. They're multiplayer oriented. What happened to good single player games like Thief, Deus Ex and SS2..? I guess the developers are just too lazy to make a decent story and AI.


----------



## BlooChoo

well..i do agree that single player modes are suffering and becoming shorter and shorter...but i do love the multiplayer aspect of games...it really does provide good longevity to a game!


----------



## Henrih

I remember when games had both good singleplayer and multiplayer. Multiplayer was just extra for a good singleplayer campaign. Now it seems that the roles have reversed. Short and mediocre single player is just addon for a mediocre and un-innovative multiplayer. Bah... I'm sticking with older games. I have plenty of those in my shelf, just waiting to be played.


----------



## Troglet

anyone got any ideas on my cod4 server problems  i need cod4


----------



## PEP

Gears of War aint that great... i fail to see the hype.. I dont feel satisfied when i kill an alien.... but then again im only like on lvl 3.. i am running on everything high except shadows on low and textures on medium do to my damn ram...


----------



## BlooChoo

do u eva feel satisfied wen u kill sumthing?!?!

gettin a little worried  teehee


----------



## DarqueMist

Henrih said:


> That's the #1 problem I have with modern games. They're multiplayer oriented. What happened to good single player games like Thief, Deus Ex and SS2..? I guess the developers are just too lazy to make a decent story and AI.


Still around, just harder to find. The Witcher is a perfect example of a great RPG that never got the hype it deserved in North America. I haven't been so drawn into playing a character since Morrowind, its actually getting me concerned about my choices and I'm finding my "real world" morality is starting to creep into my in game decisions.


----------



## Henrih

I've got The Witcher... But I think I'll wait 'til they release the enchanced edition and I'll play it then.


----------



## DarqueMist

Henrih said:


> I've got The Witcher... But I think I'll wait 'til they release the enchanced edition and I'll play it then.


Wish I had thought like that, supposedly they have drastically reduced load times which is my only real complaint about the game. And unfortunately the last patch has some comaptability issues with saved games so I doubt I'll apply that or the enhanced version until I give it a second go through (which I will, it looks like there are two very different "morality" paths you can choose to follow in the game)


----------



## Deathblow

It ran very well on my system, I don't recall load times being all that laborious, unlike Gothic III, oh man, that was a killer. Took me like a year to finish that, cause I'd get ticked off and not play for ages.


----------



## Troglet

BlooChoo said:


> do u eva feel satisfied wen u kill sumthing?!?!
> 
> gettin a little worried  teehee


whats so wrong with feeling satisfied when you knife someone in cod4 or BF2 multiplayer, its a good thing.


----------



## Henrih

The difference between Gothic3 and Witcher is that while Gothic 3's loading time is horrendously long, it's a one time load and there are no loading pauses after that (I think?) unless you load another save. Whereas in The Witcher the zones are kinda small so loading happens often and still takes a long time. And both games have much stuttering unless your PC is high-end or you sacrifice a lot of graphical quality. I don't know why, but it seems that my PC can handle Crysis better than The Witcher. Which _ is_ kinda odd.


----------



## kickback999

Battlezone (Activision-1998) was the best pc game ever.


----------



## DarqueMist

Henrih said:


> The difference between Gothic3 and Witcher is that while Gothic 3's loading time is horrendously long, it's a one time load and there are no loading pauses after that (I think?) unless you load another save. Whereas in The Witcher the zones are kinda small so loading happens often and still takes a long time.


You nailed it, long load times that happen very frequently


Henrih said:


> And both games have much stuttering unless your PC is high-end or you sacrifice a lot of graphical quality. I don't know why, but it seems that my PC can handle Crysis better than The Witcher. Which _ is_ kinda odd.


Look at my rig specs ... good when I bought it but very low/middle of the road right now. I have NO stuttering issues running the Witcher at medium settings (which still looks good enough to be awed by its graphics) As for Gothic 3, I gave up on that, the combination of the long loads and some really bad bugs just got me disgusted enough to give up on it.


----------



## PEP

BlooChoo said:


> do u eva feel satisfied wen u kill sumthing?!?!
> 
> gettin a little worried  teehee


lol well... Bioshock kills satisfied me more or less.... so did COD4 kills... but not gears of war..


----------



## PEP

Soo i should get the witcher??


----------



## matthew0155

soon to be GTA4, woo


----------



## iwassnow

Starcraft Broodwar.
Hopefully that becomes Starcraft 2 soon.


----------



## Deathblow

PEP said:


> Soo i should get the witcher??


It's a good addition to any collection, especially for rpgers. My Fiancee actually loves it too, and to my knowledge, she's never really played that type of game before.


----------



## BlooChoo

yeh an not jus for RPG freaks..cos i love it..and im not a MAJOR RPG player..i enjoy them..but yeh the witcher really is a FANTASTIC game!! amaxing graphics great story and combat style...but its also alot of fun too...its not like alot of RPG games wer u can only play it if ur serious about it an have to get well into it..although the story is very involving...plus...it has boobies


----------



## DarqueMist

BlooChoo said:


> yeh an not jus for RPG freaks..cos i love it..and im not a MAJOR RPG player..i enjoy them..but yeh the witcher really is a FANTASTIC game!! amaxing graphics great story and combat style


 Took me a while to get used to the combat system (I'm a big time SRPG fan and it just seemed weird at first), but now that I'm into the game I like it quite a bit.



BlooChoo said:


> ...but its also alot of fun too...its not like alot of RPG games wer u can only play it if ur serious about it an have to get well into it..


I tend to play in spurts, a few hours here a few hours there, maybe a week in between. The witcher though has a good enough story that I find myself playing longer than typical because I want to see where the story is going.



BlooChoo said:


> ...plus...it has boobies


Not for me, I'm in Canada ..... have the North American censored version (which I don't find diminishes the gameplay value at all)


----------



## BlooChoo

well yeh true...u just backed up all i just sed

i play it in spurts too..like...with a week odd in between...and well im a total FPS an RTS player...but i found the combat on this quite fun actually..a little frustrating at times..(i kinda wished it played more like fable tbh)

and yeh i didnt know about the nudity until i saw the first sex card..i was like..."wtf?!?! hehe boobies"

but then i calmed down 

and yeh..it doesnt really add anything into the game really, jus more of an incentive to complete side quests...and waste ur money on the hookers


----------



## DarqueMist

lol ..... the hookers (or courtesans) all have the same card so stop wasting your money (anyways depending on where you let the story take you they may stop talking to ya ... like they did me)

unlike you though I'm an RPG nut, FPS comes second to them. I'm loving how you have to choose different fighting styles before a fight, even change it mid fight sometimes, it beats the hell out of the button mashing most games seem to force you to do now (my space / pause bar gets a good workout in big fights)


----------



## BlooChoo

hehe...iv not bothered with collecting the "courtesan" cards...i think ther beneath geralt type teehee

ne way..as an RPG nut...what would u say was the best?


----------



## Cheesendmac

Would have to be far cry 2 and crysis but i havent played any one of them but there sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mad


----------



## PEP

very well it shall be my next game to complete... and GTA4 omg its so awesome!!


----------



## PEP

Maybe you guys can help me out with something.. i played this game a while ago, years ago.. and i cant remember what it was called... You played as a male knight as far as i remember.. with a sword and stuff and the combat was the fun part because it seemed kind of freeform.. as far as i remember... and the first level that i played was in this cave i think.. and then near the end of it a rope swung me up in the air and i had to cut it with my sword and kill some weird looking bad guys... and then i think i escaped the cave on a boat?? and the second lvl i played was on the castle i think and there were knights and stuff as bad guys.. in fact i think the i might have started the lvl out in a cell... hmm and its 3rd person and you can jump and stuff... and i think i ate a piece of bread in the game.. and you can equip like a shield or something.. oh and at the end of the lvl out of nowhere magically spawned a super dark knight with mad armor.. and i had to fight him.. and then... mm.. the game crashed???

anyone know this game ?? im guessing its pretty old with no shader requirements since i think my mx440 ran it..


----------



## allan163

well, it's a difficult question...


----------



## kickback999

Battlezone is the best (the Activision 1998 version)
Crysis is meant to have boring gameplay, just very pretty graphics (a bit like Unreal 2 was) from what I heard, but I havent played it yet either (its not for Linux)


----------



## rachelm920

Its the Sims2 for me...but I'm not a big gamer...I think I spend more time making clothes than I do playing LOL. I know World of Warcraft is addicting. My hubby has a coworker who's wife left him over it cause he never stopped playing the game. WTF! I think I would've just ran the motherboard over in the driveway but to each his own...


----------



## label9

fallout fallout 2 and soon fallout 3 gta 3 gta sa half life half life 2 fear


----------



## Deathblow

The first 2 Fallouts were certainly good, as was their "unofficial" predecessor, Wasteland. Some of my favorite game play to be sure.


----------



## PEP

Damn i figured noone would recognize the game.. oh well... 

fallout 1 is just too darn old.. im trying to play it but its a bit hard on the eyes..


----------



## Deathblow

Possibly because you've described about 100 games. I know several of the Elder scroll games start out with you in caves or dungeons, was it possibly one of those? I think one or more of the Kings Quest started out like that as well.


----------



## Henrih

To PEP; The game that you described could possibly be Die By The Sword? Actually I'm quite sure that it is. It's a fun game


----------



## PEP

No im quite certain it aint elder scrolls... 
Die by the sword look a bit similar, but the graphics seem to be a bit too old... or not.. maybe the resulion was just higher.. die by the sword seems to be a bit too fluid and fast, that other game felt more rigid and you sorta felt the swing... but it was a long time ago so it might be the game.. ill go look at some videos.. thanks for the clues guys.. If you think of anything else.. just say..

I reallyl dont think its kings quest


----------



## PEP

Hmm die by the sword might acrually be it... hmm/..


----------



## Henrih

Well, at least Die By The Sword fits to your description perfectly 

You play as a male knight, the combat is freeform because you can use your mouse/keypad to make all kinds of different moves, the first level is a cave and there is that rope trap that you need to cut with your sword. And it's 3rd person (and you can jump.)

So, I'm almost 100% sure it is DBTS.


----------



## PEP

Dbts?!?!?


----------



## Henrih

Huh? DBTS = Die By The Sword, if that's what you're wondering.


----------



## PEP

lol.. oh right..


----------



## BlooChoo

Detroit Baptist Theological Seminary

google comes up with the best answewrs


----------



## matt-h

Going to go with a typical answer and say Half-Life 2. The campaign is so full and detailed, and most importantly fun whilst challenging. Graphics are great too, even on my crappy laptop which can play all of the HL games despite being 3 years old, which is another reason why HL2 is so good - it can play on old systems too, I can't play other FPS's like COD4, BF2142 and Quake4 on this.


----------



## Cadeyrn

kainy said:


> Starcraft, followed by guild wars


Yeeeeeees!!! Guild Wars!

And Starcraft was awesome when it came out, best RTS of its time EVER. But when it came out, I was too young to understand the story, so just for SC2 I recently played through the campaign, and the storyline is EVEN BETTER. 



chain_metal said:


> PC games are great, but a big part of PC gaming is the PC, so what kind of PC do you all have?


I'm using a crappy-*** intel iMac on awesome-*** Windows XP. My dad made me get one with ONLY 512 RAM. ****ing ridiculous, it's impossible to enjoy new games with so little RAM. I'm just lucky my processor & video card are off the charts.

As for my favorite games, there's a lot. Just to make even more, I'm gonna base this list off of how great they were when they first came out.

1. Oblivion
2. The Witcher
3. Half - Life 2
4. Call of Duty 4 SP & MP
5 1/2. Guild Wars
5. Every HL2 mod I have
6. Half - Life
7. Starcraft Singleplayer
8. Prey
9. Crysis
10. Unreal Tournament 2004
11. Ragnarok
12. Unreal Tournament 3
13. Titan Quest
14. Starcraft BNet
15. Warcraft III Singleplayer
16. Warcraft II
17. Warcraft II BNet
18. Warcraft I
20-million. Warcraft I multiplayer (it was so ****ing buggy)


----------



## Prizzbone

Fable, hands down, and I don't even like rpg type games, I prefer FPS, but Falbe owns. ( oh yeah, and crysis is over rated!)


----------



## gyrgrls

Colossal Cave.


----------



## gyrgrls

I was just kidding.

But nevertheless, 
you are in a twisty maze of passageways, all alike...


----------



## KindPuppy

LFS is the best simulation ever!!


----------



## OGreatMasterTech

Crysis or Call of Duty 4


----------



## B-Subs-Me

Starcraft.


----------



## IndreedCold

Personally I like all the old games I used to play on pc like Diablo and Diablo II Stronghold, Starcraft and the expansion. Starcraft II looks killer. Cant wait!


----------



## dragonbut

adventure quest and dragonfable are both really fun computer games.......but im more of an xbox fan heres the link for those games

www.battleon.com for adventure quest

and www.dragonfable.com for obviosly dragonfable


----------



## dragonbut

for anyone who has an xbox you really should by gta sa


----------



## BlooChoo

shh..not xbox!!!


----------



## joeitalo

Crysis/BF2/Battlefield 2142...There all good But crysis is the Best


----------



## Boltonsquad

Try the new Age of Conan game, it is really amazing but the system requirements are insane, so unless you have a really good computer i wouldnt advise getting it.


----------



## Harvest

Either Rome Total War, Civ IV or Medieval 2 total war.


----------



## BlooChoo

im so addicted playin multiplayer cod4 atm!!!


----------



## Dllshock

Everquest from 1999-2003. The game shaped how MMORPG's should be, not the dumbed down versions we have today (WoW)


----------



## plvness

Medieval 2 is one of the greatest games in the world keep an eye open for slammin patton are u in a clan


----------



## PEP

Everquest pwns..


----------



## gyrgrls

IndreedCold said:


> Personally I like all the old games I used to play on pc like Diablo and Diablo II Stronghold, Starcraft and the expansion. Starcraft II looks killer. Cant wait!


I'm still playing Unreal 1998, Doom 3, Alida, Myst,
Riven, COD, Firestarter , Thief 2, Splinter Cell [original], etc.

I don't have a high enough video card for the newfangled games!

P.S.: My birthday is this Friday (June 6, 2008).

{Hint, Hint....}

P.P.S.: Must be AGP! (no PCIe)

P.P.P.S.: LOL!


----------



## fujikama

I have no idea what all yall are talking about but you know that the best game ever invented period is Call of Duty 2. It is a classic. I have beat the game 10 times and still can not get enough of it.


----------



## gyrgrls

fujikama said:


> I have no idea what all yall are talking about but you know that the best game ever invented period is Call of Duty 2. It is a classic. I have beat the game 10 times and still can not get enough of it.


I have COD but not COD 2.

I wanted a new video card for my birthday.
Now I guess I'll have to wait until Christmas.


----------



## PEP

i just got a job.. so now im saving up for a supercomputer.... only 1500 dollars more to go..


----------



## gyrgrls

PEP said:


> i just got a job.. so now im saving up for a supercomputer.... only 1500 dollars more to go..


I hear there is a new model...
the Cray "ON". It comes in 64 colors,
and is compatible with the Binney & Smith printer inks.


----------



## Jordster

CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE!!!

Then CRYSIS

how can you NOT like them?!


----------



## DarqueMist

Jordster said:


> CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE!!!
> 
> Then CRYSIS
> 
> how can you NOT like them?!


easily ... both very pretty and nice to look at, great eye candy but like candy you tire of them very quickly. The single player campaigns for both are at best weak and unimaginative. Can't comment on multiplayer, thats not my thing and haven't played it.


----------



## PEP

I loved the COD4 single player... there were tons of explosions and special effects and i beat it in 7 hours of nonstop playing.. so... yea... no comment on crysis..


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> I loved the COD4 single player... there were tons of explosions and special effects and i beat it in 7 hours of nonstop playing.. so... yea... no comment on crysis..


and thats my complaint with it .... 7 hours is way to short. Would you have still been enjoying the visual candy, the explosions ...say 40 hours into it? Or would they have become "normal" and boring by that point? Compare it to a game like Morrowind, I probably have 300+ hours into that game (mind you that includes expansions and mods). COD4 and crysis lack the ability to keep you thinking and its the thinking that keeps me interested in a game for extended periods. Once you start recognizing patterns in gameplay the game becomes boring, you can run through it thoughtlessly so long as your twitch reflexes are good enough.

FYI, I found the original COD much more fun to play than 4


----------



## fujikama

I love COD4, I beat it fast to and still play it every week on my computer but taking into account we are looking for the best dang game ever. There is no better choice then COD2, it won best game of the year and if it could have it would have won it two years in a row. It was way ahead of its time in graphics and it has one of the best story lines of any FPShotter. Get your head in the game and relize that COD2 is the best.


----------



## gyrgrls

Jordster said:


> CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE!!!
> 
> Then CRYSIS
> 
> how can you NOT like them?!


My birthday came and went, and no new video card.
The MX-440 just doesn't cut it.

Maybe next year...


----------



## gyrgrls

"You are in a twisty maze of passageways, all different."

Get back to the pirate's maze. Vending machines are a rip-off.

All joking aside, CC was a well-thought-out text-based adventure game.
The best of it's time, I reckon.


Perhaps many of you younger FPS fans cannot appreciate the full glory
of the "old school" adventure games?

Even so, "Doom 3", as old as it is, for a FPS, lasts quite a long time.


----------



## DarqueMist

the Witcher, I finally had the time to sit down and finish it. Considering my final opinion of it I thought posting my comments here would be appropriate.

First, it easily rates as one of my top 3 choices. Beats the *** off Oblivion, better story and I think better artwork (not to mention one hell of a lot less bugs .... I only crashed twice and I played it on a decidedly underpowered rig). That moves it to number 2 for me with only Morrowind favoured above it. But if I enjoy the Witcher as much the second time through as I did the first it may even push past that.

The final cut scene (I'm assuming there is more than one possible because of all the "moral" choices I had to make through the game, don't want to check that though because I don't want to know what they are. Want as big a surprise for them as I had with the one I got) was so well done and such a surprise to me that I actually got a shiver watching it played out. It's a rare thing, even after a great game, to have the final scene live up to the game that came before it. I usually find it a let down. Now for those curious heres what I got .... but hidden as a spoiler so those that don't want to know it (and if you are playing, you don't) won't see it.



Spoiler



after all my "moral" decisions through the game it turned out my only motivating factor was the paycheck. I was hired to do a job so I did it. After the King payed me he was attacked by an assassin. I intervened (you have to see how this fight is played out to believe how good it looks) and ultimately killed the assassin. Upon removing his mask I see .... he's a witcher (could tell by the yellow "cat" eyes). Another surprise that happened just before the cut scene, after killing Jacques (the evil dude thats the catalyst for all the strife in the game) I find an amulet on him that implies he is really Alvin (a young boy I chose to save repeatedly through the game) as an adult. So ultimately I was not only the savior but also the cause of everyones trouble ...... have I mentioned how much I love the story line?



If any of you have played the game through I'd love to hear if the same sequence caused you to draw the same conclusion as me .... but only if you ended with the same final scene. I still want any other ending to be a surprise when I get around to going through again.


----------



## rexgrant

Hi all.
How many times do I have to tell you guys, the best PC game ever is FarCry
Regards
Rex


----------



## Deathblow

DarqueMist said:


> If any of you have played the game through I'd love to hear if the same sequence caused you to draw the same conclusion as me .... but only if you ended with the same final scene. I still want any other ending to be a surprise when I get around to going through again.


Was a great storyline. Would love to get the book(s) sometime. I played it a little differently than you, but yes, I got the same impression about the identity of the main baddy, although I had picked up clues earlier in the game that led me to believe that would be the case. Overall, great game.


----------



## Farmgirl22

You'll laugh, but I think Wolfenstein or Age of Empires are my favorite--I'm not sure which one just yet though... AOE definitely has better graphics, and the ability to play just random matches makes it so that when you finish the "pre-made" games it still holds your interest (plus you can create your own game, which is cool, but a lot of work! )

However, Wolfenstein while it doesn't have the graphics (good grief, it's an ANCIENT game), but it's still a good one. 

I have to ask Darque--when you say 40 hours, you don't mean _consecutive_ do you?


----------



## DarqueMist

Farmgirl22 said:


> You'll laugh, but I think Wolfenstein or Age of Empires are my favorite--


actually I won't laugh, Wolfenstein was a great game. Played a major role in the developement of the FPS genre and is one of the reasons that genre has become so popular


Farmgirl22 said:


> I have to ask Darque--when you say 40 hours, you don't mean _consecutive_ do you?


NOOOOOOOO ...... I'm a pokey role player, I tend to play a lot slower than most people (I have to find and do *EVERYTHING *in a game, not just whats needed to develope the storyline). A typical gaming session is 2 hours for me, just don't have the time to set aside any more than that to a hobby.

lol .... if I had mentioned the over 300 hours I put into playing Oblivion would you have wondered if I did that in one sitting


----------



## DarqueMist

Deathblow said:


> ... I played it a little differently than you, but yes, I got the same impression about the identity of the main baddy, although I had picked up clues earlier in the game that led me to believe that would be the case...


in hindsight I can recognize some clues as to who the main protagonist really was but while playing the game it never dawned on me. It is a great game and CD Projekt deserves big praise for keeping it playable (without any major loss in graphics quality) on last gen rigs. Most developers seem oblivious to the fact some of us out here can't afford to keep cutting edge gaming rigs sitting on our desktops.


----------



## jamied

Has to be thandor apart from it wont work on my xp..


----------



## Farmgirl22

DarqueMist said:


> actually I won't laugh, Wolfenstein was a great game. Played a major role in the developement of the FPS genre and is one of the reasons that genre has become so popular


It is a great game...I still play for fun, even though it's a pain to get to work sometimes.



DarqueMist said:


> NOOOOOOOO ...... I'm a pokey role player, I tend to play a lot slower than most people (I have to find and do *EVERYTHING *in a game, not just whats needed to develope the storyline). A typical gaming session is 2 hours for me, just don't have the time to set aside any more than that to a hobby.


I'm one of those people too, I'm pokey and determined to find everything possible...I also like to do it on my own--I'm not a big fan of "cheats" and "walkthroughs". IMO, that pretty much defeats the purpose, not to mention ruins the fun.



DarqueMist said:


> lol .... if I had mentioned the over 300 hours I put into playing Oblivion would you have wondered if I did that in one sitting


LOL! No, but there are people who seriously play for that kind of time frame solid (the 40 hours) or at least, I've heard people say that sort of thing before...sometimes I wonder about those kind of "gamers". I like to play, but good grief!


----------



## Deathblow

I could never play Wolfenstein, at least not the original. Got major motion sickness even watching it for a few minutes. The only game that ever made me more sick to watch was Turok.


----------



## KocoLoco

Yes, this dates me. Zork I, II, III are the games that were the most addictive I have ever played. Much better to imagine than to see....


----------



## fraz1

hi guys.i have epilepsy& i test games for a few people.i recently tested agame with the working title S12(might change before release).just combine your 3 best games & u might come close to how good it is.there are over a thousand different ways to modify your character & how it afects the way the game plays.i tried a few changes here & there& i was amazed it changed the game so much.just changing your clothes color will affect who can see u & how u can relate to others.its like GTA & FEAR plus AOE!!.


----------



## thatoneguy24

the original Doom. best pc game ever. ive played it through so many times that i lost count a long, long time ago.


----------



## hypnotoad

Hard one...hmm...for PC maybe COD4? Crysis? Warcraft 3? i donno.. so many to choose from...


----------



## iwassnow

I think I said it before in this thread, but I'll say it again. Starcraft Brood War


----------



## Alan0605

My Favourites:

1) Assassin's Creed - I don't care what those review sites say, finally killing a target whos surrounded by templars after multiple trys is so gratifying (looking at you Robert DeSable imposter -.-) and i love going around and randomly stealth killing a guard.
2) Call Of Duty 4 - Single player was just epic, went through it like 5 times, and multiplayer, just gotta love being pretty much undectable except by the possibility that someone might spot you as you run in with bandolier, silencer, uav blocker and deadsilence to knife that guy whos been camping in the bushes sniping your team for the past 5 minutes.
3) World Of Warcraft - There just something funny about chasing some horde out of a neutral town with your gnome whos wearing nothing but shorts and making the lick action.
4) Battlefield (1942, Vietnam, 2, 2142) - just great all round FPS, love flying in with an attack chopper and blowing some camper out of a tower, or doing a bombing run on a base with a fighter jet.


----------



## Aggy

thatoneguy24 said:


> the original Doom. best pc game ever. ive played it through so many times that i lost count a long, long time ago.


This this this. Nothing before or since has equaled the experience of original Doom.

It's not just the immersive feel which was fantastic enough at the time, it was Adrian Carmack's sick, bloody imagination and the Bobby Prince soundtrack and the ingenious maps and the way the whole thing came together.

Blizzard and other big corporations can make huge sophisticated realistic games and of course the graphics are now much better, but they never have the emotional impact of original Doom. John Carmack is my hero. /salute ID Software.


----------



## zton82005

I really love real time games. .Such as plant tycoon and fish tycoon. . nyahahaha. . And now i'm into Virtual Villagers 3. .


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I like Runescape


----------



## PEP

umm... doom 4??


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

And Rollercoster Tycoon... I lost the disk


----------



## rexgrant

Hi all.
FarCry is still the best shooter ever made, I don't think there is a gamer out there that as the skill and stamina to complete FarCry on the Realistic setting and without cheating.
All the best
Rex.


----------



## burntreality

Quake
I remember playing the hell out of that game in high school. We had it installed in the computer lab and used the network for multiplayer. Doom was good but Quake added so many elements to the game. It never seemed to get boring because many additions kept being added to it. Anyone remember KQP or TeamFortress for Quake? The good ol days......


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Unreal Tournment


----------



## Paulo1344

This is just a matter of opinion, there is never one definate "Best game ever"


----------



## PEP

Yes there is!! You lie!!!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Stop being a grumpy


----------



## Gulo Luseus

I got Space Seige recently. Under false impression, I thought it was a proper FPS, it was a real blow to find out it was a point and click to move, point and click to shoot game. Tried it anyway, and it grew on me after about 10 mins. Lve it now, so its crept into my top 100, possibly even top 10


----------



## neofan3

I played PC games for a long time but now I have switched to PS2. It is a lot cheaper, watching the graphic is like a movie and I don't have to worry about bugs.And numerous games that are better than PC games, take an example Drakan:TAG. Heh heh 

I have played and enjoyed PC games on my old PC 733mhz( operation flashpoint, starcraft, gothics among others) but VERY reluctant to spend a few G for a new PC. PS2 is for me now.


----------



## JMan2613

C&C Generals Zero Hour + United Fighting Force Mod = Greatest game in my mind.


----------



## PEP

mmm the best game is yet to come...


----------



## iwassnow

neofan3 said:


> but VERY reluctant to spend a few G for a new PC. PS2 is for me now.


If you know where to look and what you're looking for you don't have to spend a more than $800 for a near TotL PC. My girlfriend's computer runs a 2.8, 2gRAM, and two hard disks which cost us $400ish dollars. Add in a graphics card which can come around at $60 for a decent one that runs most of the stuff out today. The trick is knowing what to look for though and knowing what you're doing. 
Two words: Barebones Kit.


----------



## PEP

you could get a 800 dollar computer thatll run crysis maxed out at 1024x768 res


----------



## Amsgal11

I hate those gun fighting games. You have to have some mental instablebility to play one. But sims games are the best. PC games are soooo old its wii and PS3 etc.


----------



## Ifta

STARCONTROL 2 ON 3DO is the best game ever ever ever. Fwiffo rules!


----------



## peck1234

Half Life 2


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Im not bothered to buy Playstation 3. Im happy to have PS2


----------



## Deathblow

Ifta said:


> STARCONTROL 2 ON 3DO is the best game ever ever ever. Fwiffo rules!


Is it in some way better than the PC version?


----------



## MotoX86

Halo: Combat Evolved


----------



## renegade X

Halo for PC has finally been replaced by a better game; Call of Duty 4. Get it today folks, it is worth the $50! Add me to your xfire to co-op in servers with me, my user name is renegadexj15


----------



## Obijas

I love playing Crysis the graphics are fantastic + multiplayer games you can use different tactics. Of the older games I still like Return to Castle Wolfenstein and Command and Conquer


----------



## xpythonx

Age of empires 2 with the expansion
Still an amazing game was best in its time and is still popular and played on


----------



## Brash92

I personally cannot go past DOOM 2


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

What about people like to play Tribal Wars. It's a great browser game!


----------



## PEP

Guilty of playing tribal wars.


----------



## BigDates

Counter strike source is my god


----------



## PEP

moviebattles mod for jedi knight jedi academy is the best sword fighting game out there... considering its light sabers... fully freestyle swinging... blocking.... ....


----------



## BlooChoo

ooh pep wait for starwars:force unleashed before you say that!!

and ill have to say i am still loving call of duty 4..and tbh i have been since it came out....awaiting the next instalment...weill be uber epic...and the multiplayter will be timeless


----------



## PEP

Star Wars Force Unleashed was exactly the reason why i mentioned it!!!! Moviebattles sabering is far superior to Force Unleashed sabering... mainly because in force unleashed you dont control it to the detail... you just hit attack and he does everything....


----------



## BlooChoo

depends if your gonna use direct input devices.. like on the wii...i have motion sense controllers on my pc hehe...so itl be uber funky


----------



## PEP

i dont think the wii controller will control to the exact direction.... maybe itll be more like a general swing??


----------



## BlooChoo

i duno yet...but thats like...a major selling point of the game tho huh...if its anythin like red steel then its FAIL...but...if its actual direct control then


----------



## renegade X

BigDates said:


> Counter strike source is my god


One minute playin COD4 would make you uninstall that game within 6 seconds, guaranteed. Also, you will quickly DESTORY that CS disk.


----------



## PEP

Well.... if you swing at another saber.. and that saber blocks it.. how do you keep your arm from moving on.. even though your swing got blocked??


----------



## kirkkaf

My current best game is conquer online. MMORPG


----------



## iwassnow

I'm holding my tongue till Starcraft 2 comes out. If it is as I pray, then I will post it 40 times a day.

Good games here though. good games >.>


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Don't spam this forum


----------



## martin66

All the GTA by far. :up:


----------



## kovi

1) The Sims 2
2) The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
3) Half Life 2: The Orange Box


----------



## PEP

spam


----------



## nutrafrag

I vote for Quake 4 and Doom 3!!

FPS all the way baby!!!!


----------



## PEP

hmm quake 4... maybe i should try it one day...


----------



## Angron

Final fantasy 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Noobs!! Lol


----------



## iwassnow

Angron said:


> Final fantasy 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Noobs!! Lol


Be nice now.


----------



## nutrafrag

PEP said:


> hmm quake 4... maybe i should try it one day...


It is the best, fraggin all day long.

There is a reason why a lot of pro gamers compete on this one.


----------



## PEP

hmmm


----------



## shannon08

warcraft is my favorite!


----------



## Deathblow

Anyone try The Witcher: Enhanced Edition yet? I was wondering if it's worth getting?


----------



## Volan

kovi said:


> 3) Half Life 2: The Orange Box


I like this game too


----------



## PEP

whats in the enhanced edition??


----------



## Darkicon

Counter-Strike 1.6
Counter-Strike: Source
Mercenaries 2: World in Flames


----------



## Darkicon

PEP said:


> whats in the enhanced edition??


Additions:
200 new animations
NPCs
Monsters
2 new adventures
8 different languages and subtitles

Improvements:
Improved stability
Fixed almost every bug
Reduced load times exponentially

Extras:
Making-Of DVD
Soundtrack
Inspirations soundtrack (Music that inspired the soundtrack)
A map of Tameria
A book with the short story
The Last Wish (Book)
Better game manual
Strategy guide
New and enhanced version of D'jinni Adventure Editor

Also I think if you get the Polish enhanced edition you get the stuff that came with the Polish Collector's Edition version. But I'm not too sure about this.


----------



## PEP

the animations interest me most.. and the new adventures..


----------



## rexgrant

Hi all
Well no matter how many time I keep telling you all that Far Cry is the best game ever. I believe it now may be going to be overtaken next month on PC with what other Far Cry 2
All the best
Rex.


----------



## DarqueMist

Deathblow said:


> Anyone try The Witcher: Enhanced Edition yet? I was wondering if it's worth getting?


If you bought and registered the original version of the game it is definately worth it ...... you can download the update to it free


----------



## jayjayg

my top fav is 100% combat arms. dont diss it till you try it. the funnest game ever. ive logged countless hours on there.


----------



## eddie5659

Just getting into a game called Overclocked. If anyone has played the Broken Sword series, its kinda like that, but a bit different.

As usual, I'm stuck on a bit where you seem to have talked to everyone, and done everything, but something is missing. No doubt I'll figure it out........or go mad trying


----------



## huffman416

sorry its portal hands down that short game, but it had me staring blankly at my monitor and begging it for more. Im praying valve makes a sequel.

-Huffman


----------



## huffman416

correction: sorry its portal hands down "it was a" short game
my bad oh btw san andreas is pretty sweet and im pysched for GTA IV for the pc, comes out in nov.

-huffman


----------



## fairnooks

Portal is fantastic but your logic would dictate that its not the best game ever if you're begging for more and hoping for a sequel. The best game ever has to stand on its own, forever, like BF1942 does, though I've recently rethought that position based on how good the game would be without a few of the mods that came out for it. Also any game less than two years old or so shouldn't qualify; it should stick out like a delicious treat when recalled, not fresh from the heat of recent release and play.


----------



## huffman416

oh no your logic pwns my posts, lolz!

-huffman


----------



## Mrcrowley1967

My favorite game to play which really got me into online gaming is Heretic 2 I met the best people in that game it was like FPS meets Streetfighter meets, dungeons and dragons it was out about 1995 I was in a clan called Hellfire empire I belive they are still round today Hellfire-empire.net


----------



## Mrcrowley1967

rexgrant said:


> Hi all
> Well no matter how many time I keep telling you all that Far Cry is the best game ever. I believe it now may be going to be overtaken next month on PC with what other Far Cry 2
> All the best
> Rex.


My friend that game was so cool best graphics specially with my SLI running WOW can't express it, just wish they went Multiplayer I think it would have exploded if it did.


----------



## Mrcrowley1967

jayjayg said:


> my top fav is 100% combat arms. dont diss it till you try it. the funnest game ever. ive logged countless hours on there.


game draws you in AND ITS FREEE free is for me thinking about starting a clan just need voice for the game .

www.nexon.com


----------



## PEP

Fallout 3 looks like the most epic game ive ever seen. The escape game video just blew me away... its like when you exit the sewers in oblivion and you see the whole incredible green world... except here its a desolate wasteland!!!

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/fall...meplay-demo-part-1-escape-?tag=videos;title;4


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Im back playing Neopets... I know it's a childish.... but i just love it


----------



## shannon08

Warcraft rocks!


----------



## ICONIC

Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------

